# Performance vs. Laghammer Online XXL Limited Special Edition



## Ronma (20. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja... ich weiß... das leidige Thema Lags, das den Leuten schon aus sämtlichen Öffnungen wieder raus kommt, so leid sind sie es! Und dennoch... ES NERVT!!! Seit diesem tollen Patch 1.2.1 haste quasi tägliche Notfall Wartungen und zumindest bei uns auf Erengrad ab 18:30 Uhr abends im T4 Gebiet solche gewaltigen Monsterlags wegen bisschen ORVR, das du das entspannte daddeln komplett vergessen kannst... Ich will gar nich großartig rummeckern, dass man vielleicht endlich mal an neue Serverhardware denken sollte...

Wenn ich z.b. sehe das dieser RP Server Huss immer auf Niedrig in beiden Fraktionen steht und da kaum jemand zockt, frage ich mich immer warum man alle Leute gleich unbedingt auf 5 Server zusammen quetschen musste, von denen der RP Server offensichtlich sehr stark gemieden wird, ansatt die Server schön gemach Stufenweise zusammen zu legen! Vielleicht hätte man es zuerst mal mit 10 oder 8 Servern versuchen können. Da hätte man die ORvR Belastungen vielleicht besser gemieden, nein statt dessen gleich wieder volle Pulle gehen im Vermarktungskonzept... Absolute Unfähigkeit nenne ich das!

Na jedenfalls hätte man anstelle von Huss ja dann wohl den gut besuchten Server Helmgart bestehen lassen können. Huss is echt ein Griff ins Server Klo, denn da spielt fast niemand, im Gegenteil. Die paar RP'ler, die im eh schon sehr RP feindlichen WAR noch übrig sind, machen ihr RP egal auf welchem Server, is doch auch schön so. Da brauch es dann aber keinen Extra Server für's RP mehr, wo keine Sau drauf zock! Dat is doch Jacke wie Hose... Hauptsache die Deutsche WAR Communtiy quetscht sich auf 4 überfüllten Servern vor lauter Lags die Eier ab, klasse!

Einfach mal eine Fallbeschreibung von heute:

Mit meiner LV 33 Jüngerin des Khains eier ich schön gemütlich beim questen im Zwergen T4 rum, während da wohl ne große Gebiets- Loggerei im Gange is. Sonntag Abend habe ich im Gildenchat schon mitbekommen wie die Leute sauer waren, das ihre Chars wohl während einer Altdorf Stadteroberung gekickt wurden und sie nich mehr am Sonntag mit denen einloggen konnten bzw. erst wieder 2, 3 Stunden später... Was heute aber abging war ja grauenhaft. Da ging gar nix mehr. Übelste Standbildershow hoch 10 war dat!

Die Leute waren richtig sauer im /1 Chat, ich aber auch, weil so machte das questen ab 18:30 uhr gar keinen Bock mehr... Bei dieser Grünhäute Kapitel 16 PQ auf Destro Seite mit den Lindwürmern z.b. sind die Lindwürmer 5 oder 6 mal erst angeflogen gekommen und wieder einfach neu gespawnt bevor man sie mal schlagen konnte oder sie sind teilweise gleich in der Luft stehen geblieben und despawnt! So werden PQ's zum absoluten Frust!
Über weite Strecken konnte man einfach so regungslose Mobs klatschen, die sich nich mal wehrten. Allerdings brauchten die eigenen Fähigkeiten so ca. 5, 6 Sekunden Zeitverzögerung bis sie einsetzten... Das war mir zu blöd. schon um 19 Uhr hatte ich dann halt frustriert ne Essenpause eingelegt in der Hoffnung, das sich wat bessert, aber tja... Pustekuchen! Wie ich ne halbe Stunde später wieder online war, war das questen richtig krass unspielbar! Die Mobs hingen auf ihren Plätzen wie Statuen fest!

Nee danke Leute, bei sowas zock ich an meinem freien Abend lieber wat am Fernsehen auf der PS 3 als mir so einen Performance MMO Supergau anzutun.

Oh... Jetzt hab ich doch gemeckert ohne Ende!^^ Nun gut... dann sei doch gleich noch erwähnt, das mich die Monotonität im Dunkelelfenquestgebiet ankotzt! Elfengegner so weit das Auge reicht. Ständig muss man Elfen klatschen! Ich hab schon 3655 Elfen Kills im Wälzer! Phui, wie ätzend langweilig... Aber wat im Elfengebiet besonders aufs Gerüst geht is, dat da die Gegner alle eng auf eng stehen. Also ich meine wenn man noch 1 LV drunter is bzw. das selbe LV hat, hat man böse Probleme Gegner einzeln zu erwischen. Als Jünger des Khains, Zelot oder Schami heilt man sich, aber wat machen wohl andere Klassen, die auf einmal 5, 6 Gegner am arsch kleben haben? Ich tät da kotzen! Aber volles Rohr! Bzw. hab ich mich ja hier jetzt über das und über die Lags ausgekotzt! ...ja genau!^^ Ajo und die Spawnzeiten bei Elfengebieten sind auch unnormal schnell. Da war ne Quest wo ich an nen Questitem wollte (viele WAR Quests erfordern ja das looten eines gewissen Items zum direkten Quest erfüllen) und ständig spawnen diese scheiß Dryaden nach, die zu viert da drum rum platziert stehen. Erst wie ich alle 4 Stück gleichmäßig runterkloppte und dann mit der Moral 2 Fähigkeit platt machte, hatte ich mal ruhe zum looten!?  Was is'n das für'n bescheuertes Gameplay Leute? Und nein in Grünhaut bzw. Chaos Gebieten is das alles nich so extrem scheisse! Deswegen queste ich da auch viel lieber!

Ich habe fertig!



Liebe Grüße und schlaft schön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Guter Text , sauber geschrieben - gut so :]

Nur leider wird´s wieder in Flames o.ä ausarten.. :/_


----------



## spectrumizer (20. April 2009)

Muss dir recht geben. Damals, als ich noch von Beta an War gespielt hab, gings mit der Performance eigentlich ganz gut. Selbst in BGs oder bei Keep-Raids.
Dann 'ne Weile Pause gemacht. Vor paar Monaten wieder angefangen. Und es wirklich nervig. Vorallem seit ich mit meiner Runenpriesterin ins T2 gekommen bin. Keep-Raids und BGs -> Lag-Festival vom feinsten.

Naja, aber ich bin mal optimistisch. Bei WoW hats ja auch 'ne Weile gedauert, bis sie's einigermaßen Lagfrei hatten. Aber ob ich dann noch spiele, kA.


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. April 2009)

Ich muss dir auch recht geben. Bin immoment mit lvl 30 am questen im elfen gebiet. Ich muss bei einer quest vorräte aufsammeln aber dort stehen so viele gegner rum. Dann gehts einfach nicht.
Und zu dem Sonntags Altdorf run. Ich habe es miterlebt als wir alle einfach rausgeportet wurden. Es gab auch bugs das manche nicht durch das tor kamen, die order nicht im sc waren oder ein gruppenmember keinen spieler mehr gesehen hat.
Das geht mit richtig auf dem senkel. Deshalb werd ich mir am 28 auch keine neue karte kaufen. 
SO


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. April 2009)

Richtig,

müssen Spiel gewinnen alleine. Haben Flasche leer. 

Ich haben fertig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (20. April 2009)

Die Performance ist nicht optimal, aber es wird hier wie immer doch ziemlich arg übertreiben. Hatten z.B. auf Drakenwald vorgestern ne Schlacht mit >8KTs und den Umständen entsprechend wars trotzdem gut spielbar. Einmal ist ärgerlicher Weise der Server abgestürzt, was unsere Timer 3 Minuten vorm Lock resettet hat. Das ist schon verdammt übel, aber "spielbar" wars trotzdem die ganze Zeit über. Wobei ich *Sarkasmus-Modus an* trotzt 3 Jahre alter Hardware scheinbar der Einzige bin, der selbst in großen Raids auf Min-Details null Probleme mit Grafikruckeln hat... *Sarkasmus-Modus aus*.
Generell find ichs momentan echt geil, da ich Twinks in allen Tiers hab. Und ich kann ohne rot zu werden behaupten, dass auch überall die Hölle los ist. SCs gehen immer auf, Open-RvR steht nie still, PQs oder Inis, die Spielerdichte ist hammer, T4 platzt aus allen Nähten, Gebashe zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Twinken macht jedenfalls in keinem Spiel mehr Spass^^
Deshalb mein ich auch, dass manche vielleicht mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollten. T1 - T3 sind definitiv Problemlos und weitgehend bugfrei zu bestreiten. Und das T4 wird hier immer so dargestellt, als könnte man nie spielen und generell geht nichts und haste nicht gesehen... Das sind Ausnahmesituationen, wie ich sie vielleicht abends um 11 Uhr mal erleb, aber den Rest vom Tag über kann man auch da Problemlos zocken. Bis auf die eine Situation und die Notfallwartung hatte ich jedenfalls selbst an diesem Wochenende kaum nennenswerten Probleme und ich hab echt viel gezockt.

Ich will nicht flamen und auch nichts schönreden, nur mal ein bischen auf die Gemütsbremse treten^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. April 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Generell find ichs momentan echt geil, da ich Twinks in allen Tiers hab. Und ich kann ohne rot zu werden behaupten, dass auch überall die Hölle los ist. SCs gehen immer auf, Open-RvR steht nie still, PQs oder Inis, die Spielerdichte ist hammer, T4 platzt aus allen Nähten, Gebashe zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Twinken macht jedenfalls in keinem Spiel mehr Spass^^



Auch wenn ich mich jetzt aus dem Fenster hänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

aber du schon gelesen, daß es wie im Titel des Themas schon gesagt wurde, um die Performance und die Lags geht?

Keiner Spricht hier über Spielerzahlen in den verschiedenen Levelgebieten! Die sind in dem Spiel absolut in Ordnung meiner Meinung nach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. April 2009)

Naja dem Netzcode passt es wohl anscheinend nicht, sonst würde der sich nicht am Nächsten Keeptor aufhängen wenn mal mehr als 20 Spieler auf dem Bild sind :/


----------



## Schambambel (20. April 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt aus dem Fenster hänge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielerzahlen und Server-Performance stehen in direkter verbindung zu einander und bei der Menge an Spielern gibts nämlich eben nicht die viel zitierte allgegenwärtig schlechte Performance^^ Lehn dich also lieber wieder rein, nicht dass es dir noch in den Kopf regnet.


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2009)

Also, bei mir war es bei der letzten Schlacht überraschend gut. War jetzt nicht die Überschlacht, aber doch so 200 Leute würd ich mal schätzen und es ging wirklich ganz gut


----------



## IMehler (20. April 2009)

Der Carroburg Server ist absolut unterdimensioniert. Gerade even schlacht in der Chaoswüste und in Caledor. In den beiden letzten Keeps je 100 Ordnungsspieler. Ist sowieso schon unspielbar weil ca 1-5 FPS, aber jetzt muss natürlich auch noch der Server schlappmachen und die Hälfte rauskicken und dann wieder den Login blockieren. 

In Zeiten wo RAM und CPUs immer billiger und stärker werden, verstehe ich nicht warum die Leute bei der Technik nicht fähig sind, den Server ausreichend upzugraden. So viel kann das nicht kosten. Das können mir die nicht weißmachen.

Mein Account wird nicht verlängert. Solche Dilettanten am Werk. Nicht mal "Age of Conan" war so saumäßig bei der Performance. Ich such mir ein anderes Online Spiel.


----------



## Dwarim (20. April 2009)

Naja Goa und Mythic machen ja schonmal den ersten Schritt in Richtung wieder gut machung:

1 Tag freie Spielzeit für alle mit aktivem Account, Helau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ach nee, mom, falscher Text, Hurra!





IMehler schrieb:


> Mein Account wird nicht verlängert. Solche Dilettanten am Werk. Nicht mal "Age of Conan" war so saumäßig bei der Performance. Ich such mir ein anderes Online Spiel.



Das spielen auch ein paar hunderttausend Leute weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (20. April 2009)

also irgentwie versteh ich nicht was ihr mit der Performance habt... auser am Anfang als ich angefangen hab zu spielen hatsn icht EINMAL bei mir geruckelt (am Anfang nur da mein Rechner auch n haufen Sc----- war) spiel übrigens auf Drakenwald liegt vielleicht nur daran oder so


----------



## Omidas (21. April 2009)

Also es ist sehr wechselhaft.

Caroburg Zonencrash in der Chaoswüste. War aber auch fast alles an Spielern
da. Davor und danach aber eigentlich recht flüssig. Bin mit fast Max Graphik
Details rumgelaufen. Aber trotzdem ärgerlich weil nach dem Crash beide Keep
Tore wieder zu waren.

Festungskampf lief auch flüssig. Order in vollbesetzung drin Destros gefühlt
sehr wenig. Leider ein CTD kurz vorm Lordfall gehabt. Aber ist ja eh nur Loot
also kaum tragisch.

Stadtinstanz .... naja was soll man dazu sagen .... war einfach nur .... flüssig.
Glaub war das 6 mal jetzt in einem Stadtkampf drin und das war wirklich richtig
angenehm. alles lief sauber und schnell ab. Nur also der PQ Lord kam, wurden
die Cast ab und an so um 2-3 Sekunden verzögert. Aber nicht dauerhaft.

Also wenn sie diese Stadtinstanz beibehalten können und das etwas auf die
anderen Engstellen übertragen können, seh ich doch wieder etwas beruhigter
nach vorn


----------



## Carthos (21. April 2009)

Ich spiele auch auf Erengard und was den Crash angeht, das war mehr als ein bisschen RvR. Da ging ordentlich die Post ab, so viele Gegner habe ich noch nie gesehen bei einer Burgbelagerung. Du hast aber recht, dass es trotzdem nervt. Jeden Tag schmiert der Server irgendwo im T4 ab. Ich bin kein Computerexperte, aber ich denke, dass es nicht alleine am Server liegt. Wenn so viele Spieler aufeinander treffen, dürfte ein Engpass auch die PCs der Spieler sein, die mit dem Verarbeiten der Daten nicht hinterher kommen. Was auch immer der Grund ist, es ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## DeeeRoy (21. April 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Spielerzahlen und Server-Performance stehen in direkter verbindung zu einander und bei der Menge an Spielern gibts nämlich eben nicht die viel zitierte allgegenwärtig schlechte Performance^^ Lehn dich also lieber wieder rein, nicht dass es dir noch in den Kopf regnet.



Oh man! Der quote von dir mit der zu gehörenden Aussage von mir hat wieder nichts damit zu tun, was du jetzt hier schreibst.

Ich habe dich auch nicht angegriffen und sehe keinerlei Beleidigung dir gegenüber. Das du zu dem Mittel greifst, nur weil einer deine Aussage quotet, zeigt mir, was du für eine traurige Gestalt bist.

Jetzt darfst du mich wieder niveaulos quoten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (21. April 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, von anfänglichen 1,2 Mio. gibts auch nur noch 300K WAR Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ......und AoC ist dank
Testversion + DX10 wieder stark im Kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber sorry 4 OT.....

....und B2T .....

Die Performance war einer der Gründe warum ich meinen Account im März gekündigt habe. Zusätzlich zu den Lags + Diashows dann auch noch die Festungslimits ergeben bei mir einfach
kein "Massen RVR" Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..... und da is es mir egal obs an den Servern oder am Client liegt.

...und ja, ich habe einen sehr guten Rechner (Q6600, 4 Gig Ram, 9800 GTX+......)

mfg


----------



## Ronma (21. April 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Bin immoment mit lvl 30 am questen im elfen gebiet. Ich muss bei einer quest vorräte aufsammeln aber dort stehen so viele gegner rum. Dann gehts einfach nicht.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ah ich weiß wo dat is. Ziemlich im Norden in Caledor rechts an der Seite der langen Treppe zum Drachenprinzen Herrenhaus, da dann dat enge Lager, welches mit Tank Elfen Soldaten überfüllt is, mit 3 Vorräten zum looten stimmt's? Boah ja, dat hat mich auch aufgeregt. Hatte ständig Gegner Adds, aber vor allem wegen des nervigen Bugs, das sie manchmal kurz vor dem virtuellen Ableben wegrennen wie die Raketen und mit voller Lebensenergie wieder kommen. Die Verlangsamungsfähigkeit funktioniert eben nur wenn sie Lust hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der Quest löst man das am besten, wenn man die Sichtsperre mit den Kutschen ausnutzt, allerdings muss man dazu ausenrum erstmal alles an Elfen killen und dann auch wieder schnell sein, bevor sie schon wieder zu schnell nachspawnen. Stress pur. 

Ajo und dann is da ja links im Elfen Herrenhaus bald die Quest, wo du 2 Questitems auf der Treppe platzieren sollst, damit der Drachenprinztyp aus dem Haus gespawnt kommt. Paar mal habe ich dat gemacht, nix... keiner kam. Nur durch Zufall hab ich heraus gefunden wie er zu 100% spawnt. Jedesmal wenn noch einer kam mit der Quest und wir dann fast zeitgleich die Items platzierten, spawnt der. Also am besten macht man diesen Dreck zu Zweit, da es ne sehr verbuggte Spawnerei mit dem Typ is. Vielleicht wars auch nur Glück und der spawnt halt echt nur wann er will...


----------



## Gortek (21. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars auch nur Glück und der spawnt halt echt nur wann er will...



Bei dem vielen Glück das man in Warhammer braucht (Goldene Beutel, allg. Loot in Instanzen, etc.) frage ich mich echt ob Mythic überhaupt eine Lizenz für Glücksspiel hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## ExInferis (21. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Naja dem Netzcode passt es wohl anscheinend nicht, sonst würde der sich nicht am Nächsten Keeptor aufhängen wenn mal mehr als 20 Spieler auf dem Bild sind :/



Wie schon mal in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, es ist NICHT der Netcode.
Und ich weiß nicht.... ich habe nicht solche Performance-Probleme wie sie hier immer wieder beschrieben werden. Crashs, OK, sind nervig, aber die waren bei anderen Spielen viel schlimmer als bei WAR und andere Spiele brauchten auch viel länger um das in den Griff zu bekommen.
Das Handling im Hintergrund ist nunmal nicht so einfach und viele Probleme zeigen sich leider erst bei einer hohen Belastung. Da kann man noch so viele Betatests machen wie man will, da sie nie an eine Live-Situation heran kommen, weil Spieler das Spiel grundsätzlich immer anders spielen werden als es von den Designern erdacht wurde oder als sie auch nur in Betracht gezogen haben.
Ich finde es schon gut was Mythic macht und dass sie so regelmäßig Patches nachschieben bei denen auch merklich was geändert wird und das zusätzlich noch Content nachgeschoben wird. Aber ich denke das sind eh 2 unterschiedliche Teams die an den Dingen arbeiten.
Nein, bevor das Geschreie komme, ich bin kein übler Fanboy oder sowas. Aber ich bin selbst Softwareentwickler/Programmierer und kenne die Hintergründe was passiert und wo Probleme auftreten können und wie schwer die Problem- und Fehleranalyse ist.

Dann kurz was zu den Dingen die am Anfang wegen der "langweiligen" Quests beschrieben wurden und was andere Klassen machen, die sich nicht heilen können.
Wie ich gelesen und gehört habe wird am Questsystem wohl was getan, dass es "flexibler" wird und nicht so statisch bleibt. Dunkelelfen gegen Hochelfen ist nunmal deren zentraler Konflikt und daher finde ich es auch gut, dass der Mainstream der Quests eben gegen die Hochelfen geht. Spiegelt einfach nur die Geschichte der Warhammer-Welt wieder. Und wer woanders Quests machen will.... bitte! Man bekommt so ab Level 10 glaube ich ist es, doch eine Quest wo man in das Lager der Grünhäute und zum Chaos reisen muss um mit jeweils einem Vertreter zu sprechen und da reichlich Quests geboten. Also kein Grund zur Beschwerde, oder?
Und was andere Klassen machen die nicht heilen können? Ich sage es mal mit den berühmten Worten des Boxers Butsche Roni: "Öh ja öh... auffe Fresse haun!". So als BG nicht sonderlich das Problem.

Butsche Roni


----------



## Thorekantonidas (21. April 2009)

Vor WAR hatte ich diverse, andere MMORPGs gespielt (WoW, AoC, GW) und habe bei den ganzen Games all die Fehler und Schwächen erlebt die ein MMORPG haben kann. Einige Entwickler haben Fehler relativ schnell behoben (man mag über Blizzard denken was man will aber da sind sie relativ schnell) oder eben die Bugs und Performace-Schwierigkeiten wurden nie behoben (AoC).

Entsprechend viel Elan hatte ich bei WAR anfangs. Ich hatte mir echt gedacht das Mythic aus den Fehlern was gelernt hatte die WoW oder AoC hatten. Aber: NICHTS...derselbe Scheiß. Okay dachte ich mir...geb ihnen ein paar Wochen oder Monate. Jetzt läuft WAR fast 7 Monate und das wichtigste, was dieses auf Massenschlachten basierende MMORPG ausmachen würde ist nicht gewährleistet, die SERVERSTABILITÄT.

In den letzten Tagen war es auf unserem Server(Drakenwald) so das der Server bereits abgestürzt ist wenn sich gerade mal max. 150 Spieler in einer Burg begegneten. Das kann und darf nicht sein.

Ich für meinen teil verabschiede mich für's erste von WAR und hoffe das die WAR-Macher diese Probleme endlich in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Schambambel (21. April 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> (man mag über Blizzard denken was man will aber da sind sie relativ schnell)



Dann warst du aber noch nicht lange dabei. Sen'Jin z.B. war zum Start ein halbes Jahr lang jeden Mittwoch, meistens auch noch Donnerstags und fast das gesamte Wochenende über down. Jetzt sag nochmal Blizzard sei schnell. Ich würd eher sagen, manche Leute sind schnell im Vergessen...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (22. April 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Dann warst du aber noch nicht lange dabei. Sen'Jin z.B. war zum Start ein halbes Jahr lang jeden Mittwoch, meistens auch noch Donnerstags und fast das gesamte Wochenende über down. Jetzt sag nochmal Blizzard sei schnell. Ich würd eher sagen, manche Leute sind schnell im Vergessen...



Das ist aber bei Blizzard bzw. bei WoW ein Problem was nur einzelne Spieler / Server betrifft. Hier dagegen betrifft es quasi jeden Server und den ganzen High-Level-Content. Außerdem war WoW das erste MMORPG im westlichen Markt (im östlichen hätten wir ja die Lineage Serie) mit solchen Spielermassen, natürlich hat Blizzard damit nicht gerechnet. 

Mythic hätte sich einfach die Kollisionsabfrage sparen soll, die verursacht einfach viel zu viel Traffic. Darüber hinaus hätte man die Charmodelle nicht so detailliert gestalten dürfen. Mythic hat sich klar übernommen, und mittlerweile scheinen die selber nicht zu wissen, wie sie die Performance, sowohl von der Client Seite (FPS) als auch von der Serverseite her lösen sollen.

Das Lächerlichste ist eben auch, die Server hier sind ja nicht mal rappelvoll, und trotzdem diese Probleme....


----------



## jeef (22. April 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei Blizzard bzw. bei WoW ein Problem was nur einzelne Spieler / Server betrifft. Hier dagegen betrifft es quasi jeden Server und den ganzen



Der komplette Realmpool Schattenbrand war doch bis kurzem noch total laggy und ewig down wenn ich mich net irre
also einzele Server würde ich das dann nicht nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdem im vergleich zu WAR ist es ein witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (22. April 2009)

Naja also ganz so schlimm isses jetzt nich oder. Gestern Abend hab ich erst innerlich beinahe gekotzt, wie ich schon wieder lesen musste: "In 20 Minuten werden die Server für einen Hotfix runter gefahren" Auf Buffed stand dann wat von: "bis 20 Uhr". Also quasi bis kurz vor dem DFB Pokal Spiel (Mainz hat 4:1 gegen Leverkusen verloren *heul*). Jedoch waren die Server sehr (hot^^)fix wieder online und man konnte nach einer entspannten Essenspause wieder noch ein bisschen weiter zocken vorm Fussball gucken. Also sowat finde ich, hält sich doch in einem passablen Rahmen. Ich meine wie lang war dat nun? 30 Minuten? Eine Stunde? Das geht doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Blizzard is auch net alles aktuell im Lot. Freunde im Teamspeak, die noch WoW spielen, regen sich grad tierisch über die ständigen Skillbaum Resets auf, die es da aufgrund des neuen Patches wohl geben soll. Also müssen die da nach dem heutigen Zusatzpatch schon wieder neu skillen oder sowat. Also ich für meinen Teil, rege mich auf jeden Fall in WAR über Dinge auf, die sich hätten vorher vermeiden lassen können. (längere Tests, nich gleich alle Gamer in Deutschland auf nur 5 Server zusammen quetschen etc.) Das is auch das gute Recht der zahlenden Kundschaft. Aber ich wüsste für mich persönlich zu WAR im Moment keine gute "nich zeitintensive" Action Alternative. Betohnung auf Action, weil HdRO is auch zwar nich zeitintensiv, aber mehr ein Entdeckungs und Abenteuer PVE Spiel, während man in WAR, wenn auch mit vielen Macken, doch mehr Spieler gegen Spieler Action hat und auch mit questen darauf hin arbeitet.

Das soll aber kein Grund für die Entwickler sein sich auf die faule Haut in Sachen Performance zu legen. Solche Erlebnisse wie Montag abend mit den Monsterlags versauen dir die Lust WAR anzuschalten. Das muss auf jeden Fall aufhören, denn so warte ich im Moment echt nur auf Aion oder Guild Wars 2 um die anzutesten. Einen Wechsel muss das ja nich bedeuten, dazu müssen die erstmal gut sein. Dieses Star Wars MMO lasse ich außen vor. Wegen EA...^^

@ ExInferis

Schade das es "Samstag Nacht" nich mehr gibt. Die Sendung war legendär und gerade "2 Stühle, eine Meinung" ..."Bleiben Sie dran, ich pfeiff auf Sie!"^^ war immer zu geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (22. April 2009)

Blizzard hin oder her.
Erstens WOW kam zu einer völlig anderen Zeit heraus. Wo es heraus kam, war das Internet anders, die Community, das Interesse an MMOs und auch die Servertechnik, Heimrechner etc.
Dann klar ist Blizzard nicht super. Sie machen auch viele Fehler. Aber sie gestehen einige Fehler ein, arbeiten mit der community (auch wenn nicht immer mit erfolg.), Versuchen ihr bestes. 
Blizzard hat aber nie als Ziel gehabt, riesige Massenschlachten zu machen und Wintergrasp läuft bei mir Super nie Probleme dabei gehabt. Auch wenn dort locker 4 WBs und mehr von der Menge her rum springen. Dazu den ganzen Server der arbeitet, dazu viele Effekte.

Mythic hin oder her.
Sie haben ihr DaoC geclonet. Kaum neue Ideen für den Markt gehabt, mit Aussnahme von diesen Killsammlern und diesen PQs. Diese setzten sie aber nicht im Open RVR/RVR ein, wo sie hingehören und auch richtig gut wären.
Sie haben einen Code benutzt, der schlecht ist. Man kann Grafisch kaum was verändern, eigentlich Null. Schatten nur auf der eigenen Figur? und kaum von der Umgebung ... eigentlich gar keinen von der Umgebung. Lässt die Welt sehr langweilig wirken. Aber man kann auch nicht richtig viel ausstellen um Leistung zu gewinnen. Der Code ist schlecht.
Die Lore mussten sie sich ja nicht ausdenken, aber umsetzten und das haben sie net mal gepackt. Altdorf sieht sehr langweilig aus, viele große Helden sind nur so da und man selbst ist niemand. Obwohl man zur Elite der jeweiligen Völker zählt. Man kommt sich auch niemals verbunden vor mit seinem eigenen Reich.
Wieso sollte ich mit den Hochelfen mitfühlen, wenn ich als Hochelf durch ein Komplett überrantes Land laufe. Ich kämpfe um Ruinen und hab sinnfreie Quests. Im SC gewinn ich keinen Bezug zu meinem Volk und die Open RVR quest geben mir auch kein GEfühl dazu zu gehören oder was zu verändern.
Das sollte doch aber sinn und zweck vom Open RVR sein, die Welt zu verändern. Bei Wotlk gibt es einige Zonen, die passen sich optisch an den Vortschritt des Spielers an. Das wirkt sehr gut und gibt einem das Gefühl, man ändert etwas. Klar auf dauer ist es nicht mega geil, aber für den einzelnen Char macht es Fun und wenn man das erstemal so eine Questreihe macht, ist dass ganze doch genial. Seltsam, Mythic hat keine eigenen Ideen oder neue Ideen und wenn sie was abschauen, dann völlig Sinnfrei und schlecht.

Guild Wars ist in meinen Augen ein RAndspiel, was aber sehr gut umgesetzt wurde. 
Vorallem was mir gefällt. Der Code vom Spiel ist auf das ausgelegt, was dass Spiel bringen soll. Es ist ein CS und für Gilden kämpfen ist es optimal. Man kämpft schnell, flüssig und es sieht sogar richtig schön aus. Schöner als WAR aussieht, deutlich schöner. Obowhl das Spiel 4 Jahre alt ist =). 

WAR wollte Massenschlachten und dazu gehört ein Code, wo man auch mit schlechteren Rechner was machen kann. Ein Kampfsystem was aufgeht und keine Mythicsecond brauch um zu funzen. Vorallem Kettenzaubern ist ein Krampf. Auch ist Kämpfen im Chaos ein ... hm. Man zaubert was. Es kommt aber nicht mehr rechtzeitig an, dennoch wird es gezaubert, obwohl es nicht mehr geht, aber der CD wird auch gesetzt. Toller Einfall. Vorallem das Problem, dass passiert ja nicht einmal, sondern kommt öfters vor. Auch Castet man was und will instant was wirken, der Cast ist nicht fertig und puff unterbrochen und Instant gewirkt. 
Das ganze soll für Massenschlachten ausgelegt sein und dort geht es nicht immer Geordnet und Geplant zu. Das ist einfach so. Im Chaos von Effekten muss man dennoch schnell klicken und casten können. Seine Heilung muss das ziel erreichen und wenn es nicht geht, dann auch dementsprechend Reagieren. Doch das tut es nicht. Es funzt nicht, das System ist alt und war schon bei anderen MMO an der TAgesordnung. Target wählen und Klicken oder Bereich und klicken. Aber das haben die nicht hinbekommen.

WAR versprach alles, genau so wie AoC, sie haben aber davon kaum was eingehalten. Sie wollten Massenschlachten, haben aber nicht den passenden Code dafür. 

Aber noch viel unfairer und jetzt sogar lustig, fand ich, dass Mythic der Firma Funcom Tipps gab wie man ein gutes MMO macht. Aber sie selbst haben ein MMO mit potenzial gemacht, aber haben dennoch kaum möglichkeiten diese ptenzial auszubauen und das potenzial ist seltsamer Weise net mal ihre eigene Kreativität oder ihre Idee. Nein es ist die Warhammer Lore. Die einfach sehr schön ist. Diese Lore haben sie nicht gut umgesetzt. In dem sie einfach DaoC genommen haben und Warhammer darauf aufgebaut haben. Sie hatten die Lore, sie hatten sogar schon ein Grundkonzept und sie hatten gute Artworks als Vorlage (Games workshop hat da denk ich genug Material). Aber sie berauschend ist das Spiel nicht geworden und selbst nach etlichen Monaten, ist es einfach noch nicht annähernd vom Beta Status weg. Sogar Teilweise wieder schlechter.


----------



## Gumja (22. April 2009)

IMehler schrieb:


> Solche Dilettanten am Werk. Nicht mal "Age of Conan" war so saumäßig bei der Performance.


*Hust*
Das ist schlichtweg gelogen!
Ich hab meherer "Keep" Schlachten bei AoC mitgemacht und ganz ehrlich... da ist noch mehr Bewegung in nem WAR Festungsraid mit insgesammt 10KTs...


----------



## Devilyn (22. April 2009)

mehrere Gegner?^^
Hab gestern 6-7 Elfen Magiers umgemäht weil die vor einem Item hockten^^

Wat willsde machen^^

Naja zu den lags kann ich nich viel sagen habe aber das gefühl das meine Performance generell seid dem Hotfix um 20% gesunken is^^

Grafik am nachladen da wirsde nimmer glücklich^^

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (22. April 2009)

Kinderkrankheiten... *hust*
oder Lupus.


----------



## mephistostraum (22. April 2009)

Schön finde ich immer, dass die Flamer flamen, die nicht mehr WAR spielen. Ok, man muss WAR nicht spielen. Gibt ja noch WOW und AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber warum belästigen uns Leute, die nicht mehr spielen, haben die ein psychologische Problem?

Klage ich darüber, dass ich nicht mehr DAOC spiele, dass ich nicht mehr Age of Empires spiele. Ich habe mal HDRO gespielt, fand es nicht so schön, und habe es nicht weiter gespielt. Aber ich flame nicht, ich entscheide mich ein Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen. Ok. Also bitte nur Flamen wenn man noch spielt.

Aber......

ich finde die Performance in der Regel in Ordnung. Und ja ich habe auch schon Burgenraids gemacht, wo es lagte. Ich kenne Abstürze! Und wenn es lagt, dann stelle ich meistens die Zaubereffekte nur auf eigene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das reicht dann schon. Natürlich volle AUflösung, beste Details.

Verrückt wie unterschiedlich Performance wahr genommen wird. Und natürlich lagt es in T4 mehr als in T1-3. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich zufrieden. Sicherlich würde ich mir wünschen, größte Massenschlachten noch ruckelfreier zu erleben. Aber leider - und das war mir vor dem Kauf bewusst - hat wohl Mythic mehr versprochen als sie halten konnten. Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, so schön ruckelfreie Massenkämpfe wären, erwartet habe ich sie nicht.


Aber eg al für die nächsten Monate wird es eh, immer und immer und immer wieder Threads geben die eine Fundamentalkritik äußern wie schlecht doch alles sei. Solange spieler noch spielen finde ich es ok, aber bitte liebe nicht mehr spielenden WAR-Spieler, seid einfach still und sucht euc ein anderes Spiel.

Achja über Ultima Online klage ich doch auch nicht. Ich erinnere mich aber noch, wie irre dieses Spiel anfänglich war. Aber ich spiele es ja nicht mehr, war aber ein schönes Spiel.


----------



## Rorgak (22. April 2009)

Besonders interessant finde ich immer die Anmerkungen zu den Problemen im Code von WAR bzw. der Server-Client Software. Nachdem was hier viele meinen zu Wissen müsstet ihr nen Informatik Studium mit entsprechender mehrjähriger Beschäftigung bei Mythic hinter euch haben was ziemlich unwahrschienlich ist oder einfach nur wieder imit rgendwelchen Floskeln rumwerfen.

Patch 1.2.1 hat definitiv das Problem der Ziel außer Reichweite behoben!


----------



## Omidas (22. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Kinderkrankheiten... *hust*
> oder Lupus.



Sry fürs OT, aber das ist mir einfach nur dazu eingefallen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. April 2009)

Aloha,

also bei mir ist die Performance leider teilweise Tagesabhängig. An manchen Tagen läuft es super ... man ist mit mehreren Kts (4+) unterwegs und nichts ruckelt, verzögert, oder schnarcht. An anderen Tagen sieht es da schon wieder ganz anders aus, es ruckelt zwar nicht direkt, aber es kommt mir vor als würde ich grade an der grenze zu 40 Fps spielen, wobei War mir sagt das ich 80 Fps + habe ... alles ein wenig merkwürdig. Aber naja bis jetzt stört es mich nicht wirklich ... 

Was ich allerdings total bescheiden finde ist, das wenn ich einen finisher bei meinem Hj nutze es immer 2 - 2,5 sec. dauert bis der Schaden ankommt. Ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es mich tierisch nervt grade nen Spalta auf 10 % zu haben 5 Anschuldigungen ... selbst noch ca. 8 % man haut den finisher raus stirbt ... und ... schaden verpufft da man tot ist ...

Das ist eig. das einzige was mich an War atm stört ... ansonsten fix we will soon that oder so ...

Ansonsten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long ...

Aloha


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. April 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings total bescheiden finde ist, das wenn ich einen finisher bei meinem Hj nutze es immer 2 - 2,5 sec. dauert bis der Schaden ankommt. Ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gewöhn dich daran, ist schon seit der Beta beim WH so. 

Ich habe es nicht können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carthos (22. April 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Vor WAR hatte ich diverse, andere MMORPGs gespielt (WoW, AoC, GW) und habe bei den ganzen Games all die Fehler und Schwächen erlebt die ein MMORPG haben kann. Einige Entwickler haben Fehler relativ schnell behoben (man mag über Blizzard denken was man will aber da sind sie relativ schnell) oder eben die Bugs und Performace-Schwierigkeiten wurden nie behoben (AoC).



Im ersten jahr gab es Wochen, in denen ich aufgrund vierstelliger Pingzahlen nicht spielen konnte, selbst wenn ich ganz alleine mitten in der Pampa stand. 
Hier hat jemand gefordert, das Kollisionssystem zu entfernen. Das ist zentraler Bestandteil des RvR. Ausserdem tun hier anche so, als wären sie Informatiker bei Mythic und wüsste genau wo das Problem liegt. Das wir 82 Millionen Bundestrainer haben lasse ich noch durchgehen, aber das jeder MMO Spieler ein abgeschlossenenes Informatikstudium besitzt und immer genau bei dem Entwickler arbeitet, dessen Spiel er gerade spielt, glaube ich nicht.
Die Grafik wurde ja schon sehr schlicht gehalten, eben weil man Massenschlachten erzeugen will und das mit einer AoC Grafik nur schwer machbar sein dürfte. Es liegt sicher auch nicht immer am Server, sondern auch an den PCs die jeder zuhause stehen hat. Bei einer Belagerung kommen zahlreiche Daten über die Leitung die erstmal verarbeitet werden wollen. Ich habe mir im September WAR geholt und ein, zwei Monate später einen neuen PC. Da war ein gravierender Unterschied in der Performance sichtbar. Allerdings habe ich bei richtig großen Schlachten immer noch ein Standbild, aber ich glaube kaum, dass man das je lösen kann, zumindest nicht mit der aktuellen Durchschnittstechnik.


----------



## Mulgor (22. April 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Vor WAR hatte ich diverse, andere MMORPGs gespielt (WoW, AoC, GW) und habe bei den ganzen Games all die Fehler und Schwächen erlebt die ein MMORPG haben kann. Einige Entwickler haben Fehler relativ schnell behoben (man mag über Blizzard denken was man will aber da sind sie relativ schnell) oder eben die Bugs und Performace-Schwierigkeiten wurden nie behoben (AoC).
> 
> Entsprechend viel Elan hatte ich bei WAR anfangs. Ich hatte mir echt gedacht das Mythic aus den Fehlern was gelernt hatte die WoW oder AoC hatten. Aber: NICHTS...derselbe Scheiß. Okay dachte ich mir...geb ihnen ein paar Wochen oder Monate. Jetzt läuft WAR fast 7 Monate und das wichtigste, was dieses auf Massenschlachten basierende MMORPG ausmachen würde ist nicht gewährleistet, die SERVERSTABILITÄT.
> 
> ...



ich spiel jetzt auch WAR seit etwa 4 Wochen nach Release und werf jetzt auch erstmal das Handtuch.... der 1.21 war ein definitiver Griff ins Klo und gehört da auch wieder hin wo er herkam. Da wurde in Sachen Performance ein riesen Schritt nach hinten getan. Zonencrash mehrfach täglich (ok die Destros sind wieder erwacht es geht richtig ab) aber so schlimm war es ja zuletzt als noch kein ZoneCap an der Festung war... naja egal

bin erstmal weg, Abo is vorläufig mal gestoppt.

Echt schade, aber was solls, drausen wirds wärmer und Sonne macht grad mehr Spaß als Bughammer :-)

BBchen ersma!


----------



## Blackfall234 (22. April 2009)

Naja bei WoW schmiert der Server ab wenn   120 Leute rumstehen und möhren grafik ( naja ganz ok ) 
Lösung: Einfach so lassen.

Anderes problem: Instanzen sind zu viele Leute dabei.
Lösung: Anstatt neue Instanzen Server hochzufahren wird einfach die anzahl an ini´s die gleichzeitig gemacht werden vor ein Limit gesetzt ! Burner daran: Es ist ein Feature ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (22. April 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Naja bei WoW schmiert der Server ab wenn   120 Leute rumstehen und möhren grafik ( naja ganz ok )
> Lösung: Einfach so lassen.


Blödsinn. Davon ab wird WAR auch nicht besser, weil andere Spiele ja angeblich auch Probleme haben... Gibt es Situationen in WoW, bei denen 120 Spieler aufeinandertreffen? Ja, ab und zu, Städteraid oder 1k Winter. Stürzt der Server ab? Nein.
In WAR ist es Ziel des Spiels Massenschlachten auszutragen. Blöd nur, wenn die Server es nicht aushalten.


> Anderes problem: Instanzen sind zu viele Leute dabei.
> Lösung: Anstatt neue Instanzen Server hochzufahren wird einfach die anzahl an ini´s die gleichzeitig gemacht werden vor ein Limit gesetzt ! Burner daran: Es ist ein Feature !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat jetzt genau was damit zu tun, dass WAR im Moment mit jedem Patch Probleme hat und jeden Tag die Server down gehen für Wartungen?
Im übrigen stand ich seit Ulduar Release, auf einem alten, belebten Server, keine 5 Minuten insgesamt vor "verschlossenen" Instanzen.


----------



## Thoraros (22. April 2009)

Lari der WoW-Fanboy ... Früher war es unmöglich einen Raid auf die Hauptstadt zu machen! Sogar die Northrend Server sind am Tag von Patch 3.1 abgestürzt ... Also bitte ... Selbst WoW hat teilweise noch paar nervige Instabilitäten


----------



## Anowo (22. April 2009)

Selbst auf Carroburg im T1 solche lags obwohl echt wenig da online sind , das geht garnicht siehst nur noch Zeitlupe sowas nervt da gehe ich lieber raus weil der Spaß weg ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. April 2009)

Yay, Lagghammer online, gerade steht die Ordnung in Caledor kurz vor lock, und man kann nix machen weil ein mindestens 7 Sekundenlag die Zone unspielbar macht, die Festung hat mich ausgesperrt, da ich keines der Tore anklicken kann, bzw erst wieder nach verlassen des Fesungsgebiets............ Performance vom feinstens,

Jetzt gehts zwar wieder aber , das ist................................. erbärmlich.


----------



## Lari (22. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Lari der WoW-Fanboy ... Früher war es unmöglich einen Raid auf die Hauptstadt zu machen! Sogar die Northrend Server sind am Tag von Patch 3.1 abgestürzt ... Also bitte ... Selbst WoW hat teilweise noch paar nervige Instabilitäten


Wieso WoW Fanboy? Ich spiele WoW jetzt, und nicht vor drei Jahren. Es ging einzig darum, was die Unzulänglichkeiten von WAR denn wieder mit WoW zu tun haben. Natürlich gibt es hier und da mal Lags, oder es stürzt mal ein Server ab. Am Tag von Patch 3.1 waren es übrigens die Instanz Server, und es geschah nur an diesem einen Tag, als alle dort rein wollten. Seitdem nicht mehr.
Aber niemand versuchte dann mit Hilfe von anderen Spielen zu zeigen, wie normal das doch scheinbar ist.


----------



## Charly82 (22. April 2009)

Also ich hab so langsam echt keinen Bock mehr. Bin sei Beta dabei und es kommt nur Mist! Und auf die paar Events da kann ich echt drauf verzichten. Die kümmern sich nicht um das Wesentliche. Ist echt arm. Also ich werde zu Aion wechseln im September wenn es in Deutschland rauskommt und übersetzt wurde. Ist Spiel des Jahres in Korea geworden falls ihr euch das mal ansehen wollt. Ich habe jedenfalls wirklich langsam die Nase voll, das ich mich nach der Arbeit aufs Spielen freue und mich dann wieder Überraschungen erwarten wie :Es wurde von .... bis ... stundenlang ... gepatcht.... wir beheben folgendes.... 
Aber mal ehrlich ist das nicht traurig.


----------



## Omidas (22. April 2009)

Naja Lari gib schona uch genug beschwerden bei deinem Spiel.

Aber muss ja hier nicht interessieren. Stimmt wohl, das die Performance
sich doch nicht positiv entwicktelt.

Ist etwas schade, da im Moment die Performance arg schwankt und man 
manchmal glaubt das es besser wird und dann wieder sowas. schon was 
deprimierend


----------



## epiphone2 (22. April 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich auf einem Schachbrett ist mehr Action und mehr Bewegung zu sehen als bei Laghammer, ich kenn das Game seit der Open beta und kann die Scheiße nichtmehr  hören: von wegen wir arbeiten dran.... wir haben nen patch aufgespielt um die performance zu verbessern... das Spiel läuft jetzt wesentlich besser. Das glaubt denen doch keine Sau mehr ; die werden es nie schaffen das Game mal flüssig zum Laufen zu bringen.

Ich mein soviel Patches und Fixes wie die schon aufgespielt haben um die performance zu verbessern, müsste das Spiel eigendlich so flüssig laufen das man nen Teller untern Monitor stellen muss.

Eben auf Carroburg wars malwieder zum kotzen, nichtmal umloggen bringt was im T1 die gleiche Scheiße.


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Yay, Lagghammer online, gerade steht die Ordnung in Caledor kurz vor lock, und man kann nix machen weil ein mindestens 7 Sekundenlag die Zone unspielbar macht, die Festung hat mich ausgesperrt, da ich keines der Tore anklicken kann, bzw erst wieder nach verlassen des Fesungsgebiets............ Performance vom feinstens,
> 
> Jetzt gehts zwar wieder aber , das ist................................. erbärmlich.



Ja, es ist wirklich schade. Man spielt ein Spiel in seiner Freizeit um Spaß zu haben und es zu genießen. Durch diese Probleme ist es wirklich schwer sowas wie Spaß zu entwickeln und das ist traurig. 

Das Spiel ist so schön und mach(te) wirklich Spaß.

Ich hoffe, daß dieses Problem schnell unter Kontrolle gebracht wird, um daß leiden der Lustlosigkeit zu beenden...

Ich hoffe es wirklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. April 2009)

Ich persönlich hoffe das mich die sachen wie die zb der Kampf mit der Ordnung der kurz nach verschwinden des Lags stadtfand motiviert, wir haben mindestens 2-3 Minuten lang uns eine 3fache übermacht vom Leib gehalten, so eine Zauberin hält mit Guard und Heal schon einiges aus ^^ 

Hat sehr viel spass gemacht, nur die Lags stören das gesammtbild doch extrem.


----------



## Amkhar (22. April 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Die Performance ist nicht optimal, aber es wird hier wie immer doch ziemlich arg übertreiben. Hatten z.B. auf Drakenwald vorgestern ne Schlacht mit >8KTs und den Umständen entsprechend wars trotzdem gut spielbar. Einmal ist ärgerlicher Weise der Server abgestürzt, was unsere Timer 3 Minuten vorm Lock resettet hat. Das ist schon verdammt übel, aber "spielbar" wars trotzdem die ganze Zeit über. Wobei ich *Sarkasmus-Modus an* trotzt 3 Jahre alter Hardware scheinbar der Einzige bin, der selbst in großen Raids auf Min-Details null Probleme mit Grafikruckeln hat... *Sarkasmus-Modus aus*.
> Generell find ichs momentan echt geil, da ich Twinks in allen Tiers hab. Und ich kann ohne rot zu werden behaupten, dass auch überall die Hölle los ist. SCs gehen immer auf, Open-RvR steht nie still, PQs oder Inis, die Spielerdichte ist hammer, T4 platzt aus allen Nähten, Gebashe zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Twinken macht jedenfalls in keinem Spiel mehr Spass^^
> Deshalb mein ich auch, dass manche vielleicht mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollten. T1 - T3 sind definitiv Problemlos und weitgehend bugfrei zu bestreiten. Und das T4 wird hier immer so dargestellt, als könnte man nie spielen und generell geht nichts und haste nicht gesehen... Das sind Ausnahmesituationen, wie ich sie vielleicht abends um 11 Uhr mal erleb, aber den Rest vom Tag über kann man auch da Problemlos zocken. Bis auf die eine Situation und die Notfallwartung hatte ich jedenfalls selbst an diesem Wochenende kaum nennenswerten Probleme und ich hab echt viel gezockt.
> 
> Ich will nicht flamen und auch nichts schönreden, nur mal ein bischen auf die Gemütsbremse treten^^



Stimmt,das ist kein schönreden mehr,das kann man schon getrost als Lüge bezeichnen!


----------



## Schambambel (23. April 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Stimmt,das ist kein schönreden mehr,das kann man schon getrost als Lüge bezeichnen!



Und bei welchem Teil meinst du lüge ich? Darf ich btw. mal raten, welche Art Spieler du bist? Ich tippe auf "Top aktueller 486er DX4, 16MB Ram, Hercules Grafik, Am Release kurz gespielt und seit dem nur Hörensagen nachgeplappert" Right? ... Brauchst nichts sagen, ich kenn die Antwort. Bist n Pro-Gamer und musst es ja schliesslich wissen, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und grüß die Mutti schön von mir^^ Bis morgen dann, tschö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (23. April 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> "Top aktueller 486er DX4, 16MB Ram, Hercules Grafik



loooooooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Och Leute... macht euch doch nich immer so nieder hier, also ich finde auch WAR hat auf meinem ATARI 2600er, mit leicht kaputter Platine und schwarz-weiß Grafik deswegen, einwandfrei zu laufen! Basta! Nee Spass...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öhm so wie es aussieht, sind wohl laut offizieller Meldung im Patcher heute seit 9 Uhr Server Wartungsarbeiten. Kacke, ich war seit 8:30 Uhr mit frühstücken fertig. Manno ich hab jetzt noch 2 Wochen Urlaub bzw. jetzt noch 1 1/12, ich will zocken mensch! Zumal ich am Wochenende sowieso wieder keine Zeit habe, da geht gut was im RL ab mit der Familie, wat auch wichtiger is in erster Linie. Naja wat soll's, wenn die Wartungsarbeiten endlich den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, dann isses ok und ich übe mich in Geduld.

Dennoch: Fakt is, technische Rückschritte mit neuen Patches erlebe ich persönlich seit WAR Release, immer wieder treten nach neuen Patches zuerst alte Feher auf. Woran legt denn das? Basieren die Patches jedesmal auf der uralten Beta? Wird einfach vergessen die Verbesserungen der vorherigen Patches mit rein zu nehmen? Ihr wollt ein sehr gutes Beispiel? Bitte:

Das Mob killen:

Immer nach neuen Patches tritt der Fehler mit der extrem schwachen Kollisionsabfrage bis zum ersten Hotfix auf. Man schlägt den Mob runter und kurz vor dem Kill haut der wie eine Rakete ab und kommt mi voller Lebensernergie wieder! Das lässt echt den Eindruck entstehen, als ob dort bei Mythic mit neuen Patches sehr fahrlässig gearbeitet wird. Der Unterschied zu anderen MMO's is: Bei anderen MMO's treten mit neuen Patches auch neue Fehler auf. Bei WAR hingegen sind es immer wieder Fehler, die schon mal da waren. Unter anderem eben auch die wackligen Füßen stehende Performance. 

Ich für meinen Teil hab zum letzten mal ein EA Spiel gekauft, EA soll hier zwar offiziell nur der Geldgeber sein, dennoch fällt mir auf, das alle EA Spiele der letzten Zeit, bis auf das Außnahme Spiel Dead Space, welches in jeder Beziehung perfekt is und den ultimativen Resident Evil Killer darstellt, eines gemeinsam haben: Schlampige Patches, schlechte Performance (u.a. die Need for Speed Undercover Rennspiel Katastrophe, wo es in Kurven ruckelt wie die Hölle oder der ultra schlechte Ultimate Team Patch für das PS 3 FIFA 09, wo die deutschen Stadionsprecher Kommentare dadurch verschwinden und ebenfalls die Performance einkracht, habe ich die grotenschlechte KI von dem Koop NPC bei C&C AL 3 schon erwähnt? Dat ging mir so auf die Nerven, das ich die letzte Kampagne nie zu ende gespielt habe und das Spiel von der Platte löschte!^^) Deswegen is EA für mich erledigt und genau deswegen will ich von dem KOTOR Star Wars MMO auch nix mehr wissen, weil's EA sowieso wieder technisch verpfuschen wird...

Letzten Freitag kam dieser Patch nun für WAR, seitdem waren wohl täglich längere Unterbrechungen, is in Ordnung, man hat versucht wat zu tun. Nur bei zukünfigen Patches sollte man endlich im Voraus sowat genug testen. Den 1.2.1er scheint man wohl einfach mal so auf doofen Dunst rausgeklatscht zu haben und die Leute sind deswegen richtig sauer. Also beim nächsten Patch muss wieder bisschen professioneller gearbeitet werden, sonst rennen die Leute ja erst recht weg, nachdem watt man hier so liest. Und wenn man eines dafür haben muss, dann is das auf jeden Fall Verständnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (23. April 2009)

Ach manchmal hat Huss auch was positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich kann mich nicht über lags beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Neduras79 (23. April 2009)

Einen Kumpel und mich hat es letztendlich auch erwischt...

Haben unsere Acc. still gelegt!

Leider, aber die Probleme in WAR waren einfach nicht mehr zu tragen. 
Ich bezahle nicht weiter für ein Spiel bei dem die Entwickler es nicht schaffen es spielbar zu machen oder zu halten.

WAR wäre wirklch ein gutes Game geworden, weil es schnelle Aktion bietet und der Augenmerk auf RVR/PVP liegt, aber wodurch WAR am Anfang glänzte... eben On kommen, PVP machen, bissal Questen und paar Std. Spaß haben
... ist so leider nicht mehr möglich. 

Ich habe einfach keine Zeit und Lust 30 Min. meiner eh schon knappen Zockzeit vor nem Portal zu stehen und nicht am Kampft teilnehmen zu können, nur weil ich erst um 18 Uhr on komm!
Auch andauerndes Ini abfarmen um an mein Dunkeltrost zu kommen liegt nicht in meinem Sinn wenn ich ein PVP Game spiele...

Ich hoffe wirklich das die Entwickler noch die Kurve bekommen und etlich Fehler ausbügeln, auch wenn es nicht ganz einfach wird... z.B. Fraktionsausgleich, Lags, Besseres Lootsystem (soll ja kommen), Berufe
Und und und..ihr wisste es ja selber!

Grüße und evtl. bis bald auf Averland!
Mfg Neduras
FOR THE ORDER :-)


----------



## Skathloc (23. April 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Patch 1.2.1 hat definitiv das Problem der Ziel außer Reichweite behoben!


Definitiv nicht. Die Meldung bekomme ich mittlerweile noch öfter als vorher. Selbst wenn due Kollisionsabfrage greift ist mein Target außer Range. Er kann mich aber angreifen im Nahkampf.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (23. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dennoch: Fakt is, technische Rückschritte mit neuen Patches erlebe ich persönlich seit WAR Release, immer wieder treten nach neuen Patches zuerst alte Feher auf. Woran legt denn das? Basieren die Patches jedesmal auf der uralten Beta? Wird einfach vergessen die Verbesserungen der vorherigenn Patches mit rein zu nehmen? Ihr wollt ein sehr gutes Beispiel? Bitte:



Die Coder von Mythic sind einfach schlecht, anders kann man das gar nicht ausdrücken. Es gibt kein MMORPG, was so schlecht aussieht, und eine so kaputt Performance hat. Es ist eben wie in allen Berufen, es gibt Leute, die sind gut in ihrem Beruf, und Leute, die sind schlecht.

Die technische Seite von Warhammer Online ist fast so fatal wie damals bei Vanguard. Eine Katastrophe einfach.

Es gibt im Mythic Team sicherlich einige gute kreative Köpfe, doch wenn die Coder bei jedem neuen Content Update Bugs einbauen, bzw. Fehler machen, wird das auf Dauer nichts. Die Leute, die für die Grafikengine von Warhammer Online verantwortlich sind, sollte man direkt rausschmeißen, absolut unfähig.

Schaut euch mal an wie schön AION aussieht, und auf was für schlechten PCs das noch läuft (Erfahrungen aus der Beta eben, kann man ja in vielen Foren nachlesen). Auch WoW wäre ein Beispiel für eine Grafikengine, wie sie sein muss, flüssig, kein Ruckeln, dann machts auch mehr Spaß. Die Kunst ist eben, eine Grafik zu entwickeln, die vielen Leuten gefällt, aber eben niedrige Hardwareanforderungen hat. Mythic hat da wohl was falsch verstanden, die machen es genau anders rum.


----------



## ExInferis (23. April 2009)

Hier sind ja echt mal wieder Profi-Programmierer unterwegs.

Irgendwie scheint ihr nicht annähernd eine Ahnung zu haben wie komplex eine Software wie ein MMO ist, wieviele Elemente da ineinander greifen.

Die Engine von WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen, ist als wenn man Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleicht. Beides Obst, aber doch unterschiedlich.
WoW muss nicht annähernd so eine Texturflut handeln wie WAR, geschweige denn eine entsprechende Poly-Zahl balancieren. Hinzu kommt die nicht vorhanden Kollisionsabfrage bei WoW und noch diverse Unterschiede.
Die Programmierer von Mythic sind fern davon ab unfähig zu sein.

Also lasst die Kirche mal im Dorf und vergleicht eben nicht Äpfel mit Birnen!


----------



## OldboyX (23. April 2009)

> Die Engine von WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen, ist als wenn man Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleicht. Beides Obst, aber doch unterschiedlich.
> WoW muss nicht annähernd so eine Texturflut handeln wie WAR, geschweige denn eine entsprechende Poly-Zahl balancieren. Hinzu kommt die nicht vorhanden Kollisionsabfrage bei WoW und noch diverse Unterschiede.
> Die Programmierer von Mythic sind fern davon ab unfähig zu sein.




Irgendwie stützt du doch mit deinen Aussagen genau das Argument der Leute hier. Keiner behauptet, dass WAR nicht mehr Polys bei Chars, bessere Texturen bei Rüstungen und ein Kollisionssystem hat. Nur wenn man sich anschaut wie das alles so hinhaut, so drängt sich lediglich die Frage auf, ob Mythic hier wirklich gut geplant hat.

Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR in der Umgebungsgrafik (auch Sichtweite, Umgebungsschatten usw.) einiges geopfert um mehr Performance zu kriegen, dafür aber tolle Charactermodelle beibehalten.  Leider ändert sich im RVR nicht primär die Umgebung, sondern die Anzahl der Charaktermodelle am Bildschirm und entsprechend knickt die Performance ein. Sowas ist schlechte Planung. Zu viele Polygone und zu viele glänzende und detailreiche Kettenpanzer Texturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

Es fehlen allgemein zu viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten was die Grafik betrifft. Antialising (oder wie man es schreibt) kann man nur manuell einstellen....für ein Spiel das im Jahr 2008 rauskam doch etwas peinlich.

Dazu kommen, wie oben beschrieben, die Texturen. Man kann nur Schatten ein/ausstellen, die Sichtweite runterdrehen und Animationen anpassen, bzw von anderen ausbleben, aber an den Texturen kann man nix ändern.


----------



## Miracolax (23. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint ihr nicht annähernd eine Ahnung zu haben wie komplex eine Software wie ein MMO ist, wieviele Elemente da ineinander greifen.



Ich muss auch keine Ahnung von der Komplexität der Steuerungselektronik vom ABS-Steuergerät eines Auto's haben um es zu bedienen. Ich muss mich nur darauf verlassen können das es funktioniert, mehr nicht. Es wird zwar immer Störungen geben, die sollten jedoch die Ausnahme bleiben. Wenn die ABS-Elektronik mal wirklich defekt sein sollte (was ja auch vorkommt) dann nützt es mir gar nix wenn der Hersteller sagt ich soll mich mal damit befassen um die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Mit Schönreden und verweisen auf keine Ahnung von der Materie haben diejenigen mit den Problemen in Laghammer auch nix davon. Sie wollen spielen, und zwar relativ ungestört für ihre 13 EUR. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Hier sind ja echt mal wieder Profi-Programmierer unterwegs.
> 
> Irgendwie scheint ihr nicht annähernd eine Ahnung zu haben wie komplex eine Software wie ein MMO ist, wieviele Elemente da ineinander greifen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mal dran gedacht das die Leute für 13 € im Monat eigendlich nur ein funktionierendes Spiel haben möchten und nicht ein haufen mist der mit epischen Massenschlachten pralt und se 8 Monate nach Start nochnichma ansatzweise spielbar hinbekommt.Es lagt tierisch beim sogenannten Endcontend und ich habe absolut kein Vertrauen mehr in die Entwickler das sie das jemals anständig zum Laufen bekommen, die Spaßbremse nummer eins war ja schon die begrenzung der Leute die am eigendlichen Endcontend teilnehmen können (Hauptsadtraid). Für mich ein Eingeständniss : Wir können das nicht halten was wir versprochen haben, ist für mich wie ein Auto das 180 Kmh Höstgeschwindigheit haben soll aber in der Realität leider nur 40 Kmh läuft. 

Machen wir uns nix vor Mythic hat sich definitiv übernommen und die Zeit das auszubügeln werden se auch nicht mehr bekommen im Herbst kommt Aion raus und dann ist eh Ende für Warhammer, die Spielerzahlen sind ja jetzt schon derbe im Keller (1.2 mille verkauft / nach Freimonat noch 800.000 / nach 4 Monaten noch 300.000), neue Zahlen über Abostärke werden wir auch nicht bekommen da es ja nur negativpresse wäre. Der nächste Server der geschlossen wird ist Huss, der einzige Grund warum der noch online ist, ist jeniger das es trotz versprochenem Servertransfer immernoch kein entkommen von Huss gibt. Sobald sie ihre versprechen mal einhalten ist Huss weg vom Fenster, der Transfer war für letzte Woche versprochen.

Es wird das letzte Geld aus War rausgepresst aber Zukunft hat das Spiel definitiv nicht !


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nix vor Mythic hat sich definitiv übernommen und die Zeit das auszubügeln werden se auch nicht mehr bekommen im Herbst kommt Aion raus und dann ist eh Ende für Warhammer, die Spielerzahlen sind ja jetzt schon derbe im Keller (1.2 mille verkauft / nach Freimonat noch 800.000 / nach 4 Monaten noch 300.000), neue Zahlen über Abostärke werden wir auch nicht bekommen da es ja nur negativpresse wäre. Der nächste Server der geschlossen wird ist Huss, der einzige Grund warum der noch online ist, ist jeniger das es trotz versprochenem Servertransfer immernoch kein entkommen von Huss gibt. Sobald sie ihre versprechen mal einhalten ist Huss weg vom Fenster, der Transfer war für letzte Woche versprochen.
> 
> Es wird das letzte Geld aus War rausgepresst aber Zukunft hat das Spiel definitiv nicht !




Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.

Für Pvpler düfte eher GW2 von Interesse sein.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir aber teilweiße recht, War kam zu früh raus und war daher von Anfang an zum scheitern veruteilt, die Konkurrenz ist schlichtweg zu groß. Solche groben Fehler darf man sich heutzutage nicht mehr erlauben, die heutige Spielerschaft will nur noch "perfekte" Spiele, die es aber nie geben wird.


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
> Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.
> 
> Für Pvpler düfte eher GW2 von Interesse sein.
> ...



dann sag mir bitte mal wie du das hier nennst?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related

ist das open pvp gankerei ??? oder ist das vll Warhammer ziemlich ähnlich nur das Aion nebenbei noch sehr gutes PvE bietet.


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
> Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.
> 
> Für Pvpler düfte eher GW2 von Interesse sein.
> ...



Dann sag mir bitte mal wie du das hier nennst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related

ist das open pvp gankerei ??? oder vll Warhammer ziemlich ähnlich (ist ein Keeplord den die grad bekämpfen). Nur weil Aion nebenbei auch noch sehr gutes PvE mit vielen instanzen bietet heißt das nicht das RvR nicht flüssig laufen kann und Spaß machen kann. Halt sachen die man bei War vermisst.


----------



## ExInferis (23. April 2009)

Tja, der Vergleich mit dem ABS scheint zu passen, hinkt aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder um es auf diesen Thread hier zu beziehen oder einigen Posts, würdest Du Dich trauen zu beurteilen die Entwickler des ABS hätten keine Ahnung wie sowas geht, wenn Du selbst nicht weißt wie so ein ABS aufgebaut ist oder agiert? Denke ich nicht! 
Nur was MMOs angeht entwickelt sich jeder "Autofahrer" plötzlich zum "Formel-1-Ingenieur". Darum ging es mir in dem Post. Kritik anmelden OK, dann aber nur konstruktiv und auch nur in dem Rahmen, in dem man es selbst mit seinen Fachkentnissen vereinbaren kann. Aussagen wie "die haben es nicht drauf" ohne selbst in sowas involviert zu sein oder wenigstens Fachkompetenz zu besitzen sind mehr als daneben.

Mangelnde Einstellmöglichkeiten im Spiel könnt ihr ja bis zu einem gewissen Grad über die Einstellmöglichkeiten im Treiber kompensieren.

Wäre der Polycount niedriger oder die Texturen verwaschener oder niedriger aufgelöst, hätten alle rumgejammert wie schlecht das doch wäre und das 2008 doch hätte mehr möglich sein müssen.
Klar sollte das Spiel auch auf leistungsschwächeren Rechnern als einem Core7 gut lauffähig sein, und da muss ich Recht geben, hat Mythic schlecht "optimiert", jedoch ist das Spiel auf den aktuellen "Mainstream"-Maschinen flüssig und stabil spielbar und das auch ohne größere Performanceeinbußen was den lokalen Rechner angeht.
Spiele die Entwickelt werden orientieren sich meist an den oberen "Mainstream"-Kisten, ganz einfach weil die Entwickler wissen wie schnell die Technologie voran schreitet und diese Upper-Class-Rechner irgendwann die Untergrenze bei den Usern bilden.
Ihr könnt einfach nicht erwarten das ein aktuelles Spiel auf einer Maschine flüssig läuft, die vielleicht mal vor 3 Jahren aktuell war.
ABER..... ganz großes ABER.... es läuft trotzdem auch auf meinem Notebook und das ist ein schissiger Prozessor mit 1,7Ghz, 1GB Ram und einer ATi 9600M Karte. Und ich kann flüssig spielen auch wenn die Ladezeiten länger sind.
Also kann ich der Engine kein vernichtendes Urteil geben.
Servertechnologie OK.... da wage ich mich mal vor und behaupte dass die Serverprogrammierung noch ein wenig "tweaking" erfahren könnte um keine endlos anwachsenden Message-Cues auftreten zu lassen, weil was anderes werden die Lags nicht sein. Aber wie das genau aussieht weiß nur Mythic.
Wie in einem anderen Thread angekündigt werde ich einen Technik-Thread aufmachen und dazu was zur Technik eines MMOs schreiben. Ich hoffe dann wird die Kritik mal etwas sachlicher.


----------



## ExInferis (23. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte mal wie du das hier nennst
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related
> 
> ist das open pvp gankerei ??? oder vll Warhammer ziemlich ähnlich (ist ein Keeplord den die grad bekämpfen). Nur weil Aion nebenbei auch noch sehr gutes PvE mit vielen instanzen bietet heißt das nicht das RvR nicht flüssig laufen kann und Spaß machen kann. Halt sachen die man bei War vermisst.



Als "flüssig" bezeichne ich da auch was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sprünge in der Bewegung, Ruckler.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das habe ich schon mal flüssiger gesehen! *lach* Allerdings mit schlechterer Grafik.


----------



## ManicK (23. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Als "flüssig" bezeichne ich da auch was anderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



benutz bei einem raid "fraps".... 

bei mir lagt warhammer nicht-gar nicht.

ich hatte erst ein mal einen extremen lag wo sich das bild alle 2sek gewechselt hat, das lag aber daran das ich mich nachnem dc nochmal eingeloggt habe (das war ein komischer dc direkt ausm sc geflogen nach dem ende..)


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
> Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.
> 
> Für Pvpler düfte eher GW2 von Interesse sein.
> ...



Ja dann würd ich gerne mal wissen wie du das nennst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related

Open PvP gankerei???? also für mich sieht das sehr ähnlch zu War aus (kämpfen da grad mit nem Keeplord). Nur weil Aion sehr gutes PvE bietet und nebenbei noch flüssiges RvR, heißt das noch lange nicht das da gegankt wird.


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
> Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.
> 
> Für Pvpler düfte eher GW2 von Interesse sein.
> ...



Dann würd ich gerne mal wissen wie du das nennst.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
> Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.
> 
> Für Pvpler düfte eher GW2 von Interesse sein.
> ...



Ok wie nennst du bitte dann das hier?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related


----------



## Carthos (23. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Dann würd ich gerne mal wissen wie du das nennst.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related



Wie oft willst du das hier noch posten? Mit diesem riesigen Vieh am Ende sieht das für mich eher nach einer Instanz aus als PvP. Bewegt sich die Magierin anfangs in Zeitlupe?


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Mangelnde Einstellmöglichkeiten im Spiel könnt ihr ja bis zu einem gewissen Grad über die Einstellmöglichkeiten im Treiber kompensieren.



Das können höchstens 5% der User, wenns hochkommt, willst du wirklich verlangen das dies jeder machen muss? Wenn praktisch ausnahmslos jedes andere Spiel sowas bietet, warum WAR dann nicht auch?

Und Epiphone, 1mal klicken reicht, wenn die "Flood Konrtolle" kommt wurde dein Beitrag empfangen, nochmal abschicken und du hast nen Doppelpost wie schon 2mal diese Seite.

Zu Aion, wie schon gesagt, Leute die den Warhammer "Style" mögen werden sich Aion nicht zulegen, das Spiel stellt dann praktisch keine Option da, wobei sie es ja für den westlichen Markt umbauen wollen, mal sehen wie es letzendlich wird.

Aion sieht einfach viel zu stark nach "Manga" aus, wer dies nicht mag wird Aion hassen^^. Guild Wars2 aber könnte wirklich gut werden.

Ich werd bei War aber erstmal bleiben, Aion werde ich vl mal mit ner Trial reinschnuppern, GW2 werde ich mir aber höchstwarscheinlich direkt kaufen (was nicht heißt das ich dann mit WAR aufhören, wird man sehn ob das wie GW1 keine Monatsgebühren hat)


----------



## Ronma (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, *Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an*, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).
> Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aoin gar nicht mögen.




Trööööööt *auf den Buzzer drück*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moment bitte. Also ich z.b. bin den Weg von WoW (meiner ersten eigenen MMO Erfahrung, ca. 3 Jahre) über HdRO (ca. Jahr) zu WAR gegangen und ich bin im Begriff mir demnächst Aion anzuschauen, wenn's raus kommt. Ich mag WAR schon, bin aber genervt von dieser Schludrigkeit der Programmierer.

Ich gebe dir also einmal Unrecht und einmal Recht. Unrecht haste mit: "Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an" aber Recht haste mit: "Zumal viele Leute den Stil von Aion gar nicht mögen"

Der Grafikstil von Aion is sehr asiatisch angehaucht, quasi eine Mischung im Charmodell von Priston Tale 2 und Guild Wars, aber da ich z.b. früher mit Begeisterung auf der PS 1 Final Fantasy 7 und 8 gespielt habe, mag ich den Stil sowieso. Außerdem reizt mich das abgefahrene Feature in Aion halt nich auf Mounts zu reiten, sondern mal ordentlich mit eigenen Flügeln rumflattern zu dürfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Trööööööt *auf den Buzzer dück*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist Mangagrafik, kommt zwar auf Asien, hat aber mit Asien ansonsten nix zu tun. Asiatisch ist für mich zb, Guild Wars Factions, japanische Namen, Waffen, Gebietsnamen etc etc.

Was ich damit sagen wollte, wer Warhammer, oder allgemein eher Spiele mit einer Art "mittelalterlichem" Hintergrund oder auch Grafikstil mag ist bei Aion warscheinlich falsch. Habs wohl nicht ganz richtig formuliert ok hast recht.

Zudem muss man abwarten wie sich das PvP etc alles entwickelt, die wollen das Spiel ja halb umkrempeln damit sichs bei uns besser verkauft.

Ist ja meines Wissens wie Guild Wars von NC Soft? Wenn ja, denke ich das Aion durchaus sehr gut werden kann, möglicherweiße das beste MMO der eltzen jahre (wer den Stil eben mag). Große Erwartungen stecke ich noch in Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Adalfried (23. April 2009)

Richtig es geht doch nicht um Ahnung von Informatik.
Es geht um das Ziel des Spieles.

Für eine Massenschlacht funzt es nicht gut. Die Cast und attacken etc. gehen oft nicht so richtig von statten und einige Fähigkieten gehen auf CD, obwohl die fähigkeit ja nicht durch gekommen ist. Das war vor dem Patch noch nicht so, da war nur das Symbol verbugt =).

Dazu kommt wenn man Massenschlachten verspricht und machen will, so wie es AOC gemacht hat, dann so Großspurig ist und auch noch Tipps an FC schickt, dann sollte man aber kein altes Prinzip von Game machen und das dann noch völlig Fehler haft.

AoC ist zwar nicht das beste MMO, aber sie hatten eigene Ideen was das Kampf und Magiesystem angeht. WAR hat ein altes Kampfsystem und im Chaos geht oft einiges nicht auf. Die Moral Heilung kommt nicht rechtzeitig durch, ist aber auf CD, dazu noch das Schild was man vorher gecastet hat. Beides auf CD effekt keiner oder etliche Spieler sind da und Ruckelt oder gar Crash oder zu Hauptzeiten Patches. 

Mythic hat zu viel Versprochen, daher brauchen sie sich nicht wundern wenn viele Abspringen. Mein ACC läuft erstmal aus. Das hat noch paar andere Gründe. Aber an sich, sie haben als Ziel Massenschlachten gehabt und mussten schon Festungen etc. Instanzieren, weil es nicht aufging und es geht noch immer nicht auf.

Ich hab kein Informatik studiert, nur sollte man wenn man was programmiert ja ein Ziel haben. Ganz einfach und das Ziel sind Massenschlachten, also muss das auch gehen und man muss Fähigkeiten setzten können und Spielstabilität für mehr als 50 Mann liefern. Es war die Rede von 100er Spielern und mehr.


Jap ich stecke auch große Hoffnung in Guild Wars 2, da Guild Wars 1 sehr gut umgesetzt wurde. Dort hat das Team eben ein Ziel gehabt ... "CS" unter den MMO und das ist es geworden. Die Grafik reicht vollkommen aus und sieht besser aus als WAR. Es läuft stabiler und das seit Anfang und auch die das Kampfsystem und Performance langt für das Spiel völlig aus und läuft vorallem schnell.


----------



## epiphone2 (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das können höchstens 5% der User, wenns hochkommt, willst du wirklich verlangen das dies jeder machen muss? Wenn praktisch ausnahmslos jedes andere Spiel sowas bietet, warum WAR dann nicht auch?
> 
> Und Epiphone, 1mal klicken reicht, wenn die "Flood Konrtolle" kommt wurde dein Beitrag empfangen, nochmal abschicken und du hast nen Doppelpost wie schon 2mal diese Seite.
> 
> ...



Sry für den Doppelpost, war keine Absicht bei mir wird leider kein einziger angezeigt. Kann dir nichtmal sagen wie oft mein Beitrag drin ist weil ich keinen einen seh.

Sry nochma


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (24. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Hier sind ja echt mal wieder Profi-Programmierer unterwegs.
> 
> Irgendwie scheint ihr nicht annähernd eine Ahnung zu haben wie komplex eine Software wie ein MMO ist, wieviele Elemente da ineinander greifen.
> 
> ...



JA das ist doch der Punkt, man hat sich übernommen, also ist das wiederum der Fehler der Entwickler. Man muss doch kein Profientwickler sein, um das beurteilen zu können? Ist jeder Fußballkommentator Ex Weltmeister?

Blizzard weiß eben was man sich erlauben kann und übernimmt sich nicht. Alterac sollte ein Open PVP Gebiet werden in WoW, als Blizzard gemerkt hat: "Das schaffen wir nicht", haben sie es gelassen. Nun einige Jahre später gibts halt das erste Open PVP Gebiet mit Tausendwinter, jetzt wo man es halbwegs hinbekommt.

Mythic hingegen baut Sachen ein, die sie nicht bewältigen können, und das ist ein klarer Fehler.

Denkst du mir ist nicht klar, dass bei Mythics Grafikengine viel mehr "zu tun" ist für den PC? Texturen bei den Chars sind detaillierter, Chars an sich ebenfalls, dazu die Kollisionsabfrage. Aber jetzt stellen wir uns mal die Frage, war das notwendig? WoW geht auf PVE und bietet kaum Massenschlachten, und hat sich so etwas nicht getraut. Mythic will aber Massenschlachten bieten und übertreibt es. 

Diese Engine werden die doch niemals in den Griff bekommen...



OldboyX schrieb:


> Irgendwie stützt du doch mit deinen Aussagen genau das Argument der Leute hier. Keiner behauptet, dass WAR nicht mehr Polys bei Chars, bessere Texturen bei Rüstungen und ein Kollisionssystem hat. Nur wenn man sich anschaut wie das alles so hinhaut, so drängt sich lediglich die Frage auf, ob Mythic hier wirklich gut geplant hat.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR in der Umgebungsgrafik (auch Sichtweite, Umgebungsschatten usw.) einiges geopfert um mehr Performance zu kriegen, dafür aber tolle Charactermodelle beibehalten.  Leider ändert sich im RVR nicht primär die Umgebung, sondern die Anzahl der Charaktermodelle am Bildschirm und entsprechend knickt die Performance ein. Sowas ist schlechte Planung. Zu viele Polygone und zu viele glänzende und detailreiche Kettenpanzer Texturen
> 
> ...




/sign.

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.

1. Du verstehst, was ich gemeint habe

2. Du schreibst genau das, was ich nun auch schreiben wollte. 

Bei einem RVR Spiel sollte die Umgebung gut aussehen, und die Chars mit SO WENIG POLYGONEN wie möglich und undetailliert. Nicht umsonst werden Korea MMORPGs mit guter Open PVP Performance als "Clone Wars" bezeichnet. Diese Entwickler wissen eben, was möglich ist, und träumen nicht wie Mythic. 

Hier dagegen hat man detaillierte Chars, und das ist im RVR, wo eben massig Chars rumrennen und die Umgebung gleich bleibt ein Riesenproblem.



Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist Crap, Wer Warhammer mag schaut sich Aion nichtmal an, das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge, Aion wird eher auf PvE, und Open Pvp ausgelegt sein, aber nicht auf RvR (RvR gibt Belohungen etc, Open Pvp ist nur Gankerei).



Was für ne Gankerei? Es wird bei AION 2 Fraktionen geben die sich im Abyss um Burgen kloppen.

Was macht man hier in WAR? 

AION spricht WAR Spieler definitiv an, merkst du doch daran, dass in den meisten WAR Foren AION ein Thema ist, in AION hast du halt neben dem RVR, was vermutlich sogar interessanter wird als hier (da es dort keine Kreisraids geben wird) einen guten PVE und ein gutes Crafting System. Ein Komplettpaket eben.

"RVR gibt Belohnungen etc."

Und du denkst, bei AION wirds keine Belohnungen geben für RVR? Ich kenne kein koreanisches MMORPG, wo es keine Belohnungen gibt fürs RVR, also für das Einnehmen von Burgen. Meist werden die Burgen eben dort auch verteidigt, was aufgrund des lächerlichen Game-Designs von WAR teilweise ja nicht mal gegeben ist. In Ragnarok Online gabs Burgen, die 1 Jahr lang den Eigentümer nicht gewechselt haben, weil bestimmte Burgen unheimlich lukrativ für die Gilden waren (Guild Dungeons, Items, etc.).


----------



## Miracolax (24. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Tja, der Vergleich mit dem ABS scheint zu passen, hinkt aber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich! Wenn ich vom selben Hersteller immer und immer wieder was vorgesetzt kriege was nicht oder nur bedingt funktioniert dann kommen mir schon irgendwann Zweifel an der Kompetenz der Entwickler/Hersteller. Dazu muss ich gar nicht involviert sein, ich kaufe ein Produkt und erwarte das es läuft. Einige Nachbesserungen später (die ich dem Hersteller einräumen muss) suche ich mir halt einen anderen Hersteller, so einfach ist das. Der Hersteller erwartet ja auch von mir das mein Konto gedeckt ist. Oder sagt dir dein Chef nicht auch irgendwann, nachdem du etliche Male was auf deiner Arbeit verbockt hast, das du dazu nicht taugst oder so?? Denke schon. Wäre der erste der dir dann immer noch den roten Teppich auslegt..



> Nur was MMOs angeht entwickelt sich jeder "Autofahrer" plötzlich zum "Formel-1-Ingenieur". Darum ging es mir in dem Post. Kritik anmelden OK, dann aber nur konstruktiv und auch nur in dem Rahmen, in dem man es selbst mit seinen Fachkentnissen vereinbaren kann. Aussagen wie "die haben es nicht drauf" ohne selbst in sowas involviert zu sein oder wenigstens Fachkompetenz zu besitzen sind mehr als daneben.



Es werden mehr und mehr unzufriedener, weil Laghammer trotz Notfallwartung, Hotfixes, Patches nicht besser wird, eher schlechter. Sie bezahlen monatlich für ein nicht oder nur teilweise funktionierendes Produkt. Kundenpolitik bzw. das Halten von Kunden sieht dann doch schon etwas anders aus (da muss man auch kein BWL studiert haben) aber jeder kriegt das was er verdient. Laghammer eben immer weniger zufriedene Kunden. Durchhalteparolen wie "Spiel ist neu, lasst es reifen" oder "in X und Y war es am Anfang auch nicht besser" etc. bringen keinem mehr etwas. Das war vielleicht noch am Anfang so, der Zug ist jetzt aber schon lange abgefahren. Ein Blick hinter die Kulissen beruhigt ja auch alle die momentan das Gefühl haben ihr Geld Monat für Monat in den Sand zu setzen.

Deine Bemühungen für einen Technik-Thread in allen Ehren, nur was denkst du wen das von denen die ihren Acc aus Frust auslaufen lassen bzw. schon haben noch interessiert? Laghammer hat seine Chance verspielt, so sieht es aus.


----------



## ExInferis (24. April 2009)

*repeat*
Seltsam, dass es hier aber auch Leute gibt die sagen, dass es bei ihnen nicht lagt. Mich eingeschlossen. 

Allerdings melden sich genau diese Leute nicht zu Wort, weil es eben in der Natur des Menschen liegt sich eher zu beschweren als Anerkennung zu zollen. Also klingen die Stimmen der unzufriedenen Lauter als die Stimmen derer, die zufrieden sind.
Und vielleicht hilft der Technik-Thread dann ja wenigstens den Leuten die unzufrieden sind oder sich über Lags beklagen, diese auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.


----------



## exec85 (24. April 2009)

Sehe dass so wie Miracolax. Nach nem halben Jahr, indem es größtenteils schlechter statt besser geworden ist, sitzt der Frust auch bei mir inzwischen tief. Ich loge z.Zt. auch nur noch zu vereinbarten Terminen ein um mit unserer 6er Grp. en bisschen RVR zu machen. City- oder Festungsraids reizen mich schon länger nichtmehr. Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand, Siggis können nur bedingt gerechten Zorn regenerieren, DDs/Runis bekommen keine AP mehr, Zonencrashs inkl. Rollback usw.
Aus dem Gilden/Ally Umfeld hört man auch immer mehr wie sich leute vom Spiel abwenden und die Abo verlängerung deaktiviert haben bzw. das Abo gekündigt haben.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass Mythic es sich verspielt hat. Viele spielen nur noch da es aus ihrer Sicht momentan keine wirkliche Alternative gibt. Finde den vegleich mit WoW auch unpassend, da Blizzard eben wirklich noch den Bonus hatte dass alles neu war. WAR hätte sich so gut wie alles an funktionierender Spielmechanik abschauen können, haben es aber verbockt. Dann noch die offensichtlich absolut undurchdachte Serverzusammenlegung. Wenn man schon alle Server abschaltet bis auf  ein paar größere, dann muss man doch auch so clever sein und sich im klaren sein, dass folglich viel mehr Spieler gleichzeitig auf den verbliebenen Servern Online sind. Die Tatsache dass sie Patches aufspielen die mehr kaputt als gut machen lässt auch nicht gerade daraus schließen dass da wirklich kompetente Entwickler am Werk sind.

@Exl, ich glaube kaum, dass es an den Kunden liegt wenn ganze Zonen crashen und/oder Items weg sind nach dem crash, bzw. durch Rollback die RP flöten gehen.


----------



## ExInferis (24. April 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> @Exl, ich glaube kaum, dass es an den Kunden liegt wenn ganze Zonen crashen und/oder Items weg sind nach dem crash, bzw. durch Rollback die RP flöten gehen.




Das stimmt schon, das liegt nicht am Kunden, sondern wohl eher an der Serverprogrammierung.... Ich kann da in erster Linie auch nur Vermutungen anstellen, woran es eventuell liegt, da es ja keine genauen Informationen zu dem Serverumfeld gibt. Ich kann dann nur in meinem Wissen kramen und aus den beschriebenen und erlebten Situationen meine Schlüsse ziehen. Und ich werde mich hüten den Client auseinander zu nehmen um zu schauen wie Messages "gepackt", "verschickt", "empfangen" und "verarbeitet" werden.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (24. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> *repeat*
> Seltsam, dass es hier aber auch Leute gibt die sagen, dass es bei ihnen nicht lagt. Mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Allerdings melden sich genau diese Leute nicht zu Wort, weil es eben in der Natur des Menschen liegt sich eher zu beschweren als Anerkennung zu zollen. Also klingen die Stimmen der unzufriedenen Lauter als die Stimmen derer, die zufrieden sind.
> Und vielleicht hilft der Technik-Thread dann ja wenigstens den Leuten die unzufrieden sind oder sich über Lags beklagen, diese auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.



Warhammer Online ruckelt ja nicht generell, auch ist der Server wichtig, um überhaupt FPS Probleme zu bekommen. Wenn ich normale questen gehe oder Szenarien mache kann ich auf 1680x1050 mit 4x AA und 16x AF ohne Probleme spielen. Nur bei Massenschlachten geht einfach alles in die Knie, selbst wenn ich ALLES runter schraube bewege ich mich um 10 FPS. Aber wie gesagt, ich meine richtige Massenschlachten, Erengrad ist eben einer der vollsten deutschen Server, Leute einiger anderer Server können da gar nicht mitreden außer vllt. die Carroburg Spieler.

Nur wenn ein E8400 @ 3.87Ghz, 4GB Ram und eine 8800GTS die auf 9800GTX+ Niveau läuft (übertaktet eben) nicht ausreicht, um auf minimalen Details in großen Schlachten ordentliche FPS zu haben, dann stimmt was mit der Engine nicht. Wenn mit meinem PC was nicht stimmen würde, würde ich ja außerhalb der großen Schlachten nicht so gute FPS haben, auch in anderen MMORPGs hab ich absolut keine Probleme. Selbst AoC lief besser, und dort ist die Grafik im Vergleich ein Traum.


----------



## ExInferis (24. April 2009)

Speichermanagment und die Art wie die Chars dargestellt werden. Aber dazu dann mehr in meinem Technikthread.... der dann am Sonntag Abend wohl kommen wird.


----------



## exec85 (24. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Speichermanagment und die Art wie die Chars dargestellt werden. Aber dazu dann mehr in meinem Technikthread.... der dann am Sonntag Abend wohl kommen wird.




Naja, freu mich drauf. Will ja nicht abstreiten dass es das ein oder andere gibt, dass man noch einwenig optimieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. April 2009)

Noch ein Tipp dazu, pack ihn auch ins offiziele Forum, kann ja nicht schaden wenn er vll ein paar fehler aufdeckt.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (24. April 2009)

Jetzt macht Mythic bzw. GoA auch noch ein Bonuswochenende mit 20% mehr XP / Ruf etc.

Das gerade in einer Phase, wo fast nichts rund läuft, was ist das wieder für eine verrückte Idee? Als ob die Server am Wochenende durchhalten...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. April 2009)

Naja, ich sags kurz und knapp ... WAR gefällt mir recht gut, aber ausserhalb von PvE kriege ich keinen Schwertstreich ohne Ruckler hin ... mein Rechner ist wohl auch zu alt dafür -- einen neuen schaffe ich mir für WAR aber zur Zeit nicht an ... deshalb werde ich wohl nach dem Freimonat zu WoW zurückkehren ...


----------



## Geige (25. April 2009)

also ich habe jetzt nach 2 wöchiger WAR pause 
mal wieder reingeschaut, da mich der bonus dann doch motiviert hat aber ich
muss sagen das pve mit gildenfreunden macht spaß aber rvr kann man wohl
wirklich total vergessen!
Sobald ein bisschen mehr los ist lagt es so übel, dass ich keine
einzige Fähigkeit auser AoE Skills mehr rausbekomme!

ich muss leider sagen WAR macht mir immer weniger Spaß und ich lasse mein Konto
erstmal auslaufen und freue mich auf Aion, das soviel kann ich aus der
Chinesischen Beta sagen schon jetzt wesentlich runder läuft als WAR und darüberhinaus
auch noch eine super Grafik und ein wirklich spaßiges flugsystem hat!


----------



## Thoraros (25. April 2009)

AION *lachflash* ... Also auf Averland lief es in den Hauptstädten ohne Lags ab. Jede Aktion wurde umgehend ausgeführt ohne Verzögerung sogar in den RvR-Zonen lief WAR einwandfrei. Außerdem hatte ich in Altdorf mehr FPS als sonst. Achja, hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich keine Lags hatte?

Mfg

P.S. AION ist ein Blender ... level mal bis 25+ ... dann reden wir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bam Margera (25. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal dran gedacht das die Leute für 13 € im Monat eigendlich nur ein funktionierendes Spiel haben möchten und nicht ein haufen mist der mit epischen Massenschlachten pralt und se 8 Monate nach Start nochnichma ansatzweise spielbar hinbekommt.Es lagt tierisch beim sogenannten Endcontend und ich habe absolut kein Vertrauen mehr in die Entwickler das sie das jemals anständig zum Laufen bekommen, die Spaßbremse nummer eins war ja schon die begrenzung der Leute die am eigendlichen Endcontend teilnehmen können (Hauptsadtraid). Für mich ein Eingeständniss : Wir können das nicht halten was wir versprochen haben, ist für mich wie ein Auto das 180 Kmh Höstgeschwindigheit haben soll aber in der Realität leider nur 40 Kmh läuft.
> 
> Machen wir uns nix vor Mythic hat sich definitiv übernommen und die Zeit das auszubügeln werden se auch nicht mehr bekommen im Herbst kommt Aion raus und dann ist eh Ende für Warhammer, die Spielerzahlen sind ja jetzt schon derbe im Keller (1.2 mille verkauft / nach Freimonat noch 800.000 / nach 4 Monaten noch 300.000), neue Zahlen über Abostärke werden wir auch nicht bekommen da es ja nur negativpresse wäre. Der nächste Server der geschlossen wird ist Huss, der einzige Grund warum der noch online ist, ist jeniger das es trotz versprochenem Servertransfer immernoch kein entkommen von Huss gibt. Sobald sie ihre versprechen mal einhalten ist Huss weg vom Fenster, der Transfer war für letzte Woche versprochen.
> 
> Es wird das letzte Geld aus War rausgepresst aber Zukunft hat das Spiel definitiv nicht !



meine fresse was laufen hier schwachmaten....ähhhh.....fachleute rum......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (25. April 2009)

/sign Bam Margera

Die Zahlen halten sich laut xFire konstant sprich die xFire-Zahlen sind nicht gesunken. Ich weiß nicht jeder hat xFire, jedoch kann man den Durchschnitt ermitteln. Das Ergebnis: Die Abozahlen liegen zwischen 300 000 und 350 000 . Achja, die Zahlen sind nur so stark gesunken, da einige WAR nur als Überbrückung zu WOTLK genutzt hatten.

So, nun kommen wir zu deinem Manga-Spiel AION:
Ich stehe mit einigen Koreanern sehr gut in Kontakt, welche schon sehr lange AION spielen und auch intensiv. Die sind überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Asiaten sind ja Hardcore-Zocker und AION hat einige Macken, die bis heute noch nicht gelöst sind!

- BOTS in Partys
- Die Spieler finden das PvP momentan langweilig
- Die dritte Fraktion funktioniert nicht richtig
- Die Berufe sind zeitfressend

Ich kann AION momentan auch keinen raten, da ich nicht möchte, dass ihr ins offene Messer rennt.


----------



## Tschubai (25. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> So, nun kommen wir zu deinem Manga-Spiel AION:
> Ich stehe mit einigen Koreanern sehr gut in Kontakt, welche schon sehr lange AION spielen und auch intensiv. Die sind überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Asiaten sind ja Hardcore-Zocker und AION hat einige Macken, die bis heute noch nicht gelöst sind!
> 
> - BOTS in Partys
> ...



ich weis nicht, was einige hier immer vom "heilsbringer" aion labern? ich habs mir angeschaut und finds scheisse! ich steh nunmal nicht auf diesen kleinkinder-manga-style, basta! 
und ich denke mal, das sehr viele ERWACHSENE mmo-spieler ebenfalls nicht diesen manga-dreck sehen wollen, der im prinzip auf den asiatischen markt zugeschnitten ist!
tja und andere games wie zb. wow ist nunmal beim besten willen keine alternative für mich als otto-normal-spieler, der nicht auf blink-blink-pew-pow-noch ne inni-t-zwölfendröflzich-set farmen, steht.
hdro wäre vielleicht ne alternative, sollte man sich aber intensiv mit beschäftigen und auch das ambiente mögen.
gw2 ? keine ahnung - gw1 fand ich nich so dolle, aber hat sicherlich ne menge fans. 
aoc fand ich persönlich ganz gut, bis auf die doofen bugs und nicht eingehaltene versprechungen(eventuell sollte man mal wieder reinschauen?)

tja und war ist zwar klasse, krankt aber ganz erheblich an den lags wie ich finde! ich hoffe mal, die bekommen das in absehbarer zeit in den griff, sonst seh ich keine rosige zukunft fürs game....
ich persönlich freu mich wie bolle auf das irgendwann mal kommende mmo im star wars universum! wenn se damit alles richtig machen und nicht zuviel versprechungen erteilen, dann wirds bestimmt nen knaller! das setup ist schonmal klasse - das SW-universum gibt viel her vom hintergrund, was man in die story einbauen könnte. die grafik von aoc, die zugänglichkeit und spielbarkeit von wow, verbunden mit dem pvp von war und das ganze angesiedelt im star-wars universum - das wärs....der kommende, alles beherrschende mmo-mega-knaller(träum....) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (26. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Die Zahlen halten sich laut xFire konstant sprich die xFire-Zahlen sind nicht gesunken. Ich weiß nicht jeder hat xFire, jedoch kann man den Durchschnitt ermitteln. Das Ergebnis: Die Abozahlen liegen zwischen 300 000 und 350 000 . Achja, die Zahlen sind nur so stark gesunken, da einige WAR nur als Überbrückung zu WOTLK genutzt hatten.



Wie kommst du auf solche Zahlen? Wie du selber geschrieben hast kann man von XFire lediglich einen Trend ableiten,kongrete Abozahlen sind reine Kaffeesatzleserei.Übrigens sind die XFire-Werte für WAR auf dem absoluten Tiefpunkt,Tendenz fallend.Demnächst sollten ja mal wieder Quartalszahlen fällig sein,dann wissen wir ja einigermaßen Bescheid.


----------



## Dragonriver (26. April 2009)

die hätten mal bei daoc bleiben sollen......aber nein es musste ja gewollt zerstört werden.

angriff auf Keep GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. April 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf solche Zahlen? Wie du selber geschrieben hast kann man von XFire lediglich einen Trend ableiten,kongrete Abozahlen sind reine Kaffeesatzleserei.Übrigens sind die XFire-Werte für WAR auf dem absoluten Tiefpunkt,Tendenz fallend.Demnächst sollten ja mal wieder Quartalszahlen fällig sein,dann wissen wir ja einigermaßen Bescheid.



Nö, auch vor Patch 1.2 waren die Abozahlen sprich Userzahlen in diesem Bereich angesiedelt und die Tendenz ist momentan nicht erkennbar, da es extrem schwangt! mal zwischen Platz 16 und mal Platz 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (26. April 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Achja, hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich keine Lags hatte?
> P.S. AION ist ein Blender ... level mal bis 25+ ... dann reden wir weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hattest also keine lags? So,So.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch damit dürftest du so ziemlich der einzige Mensch in diesem Universum sein,
der WAR wirklich im Endgame spielen kann!

Ich muss zugeben bei Aion war ich noch nicht 25+ aber ich denke, das es da kaum 
zu stark absinken kann!
Zum Grafikstyle: Es mag Comicgrafik sein, aber es ist definitiv kein Manga (keine großen augen,usw)
und es sieht fast so gut aus wie AoC und auf jedenfall besser als WAR/WoW


----------



## Tholdorin (26. April 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben bei Aion war ich noch nicht 25+ aber ich denke, das es da kaum
> zu stark absinken kann!



Das haben die AoC-Spieler am Anfang auch gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Zum Topic: Mein Account ist gestern ausgelaufen und ich werde ihn definitiv NICHT verlängern.
Wenn sich in den nächsten Patches eine Besserung abzeichnet schau ich vielleicht wieder mal rein


----------



## Adalfried (26. April 2009)

Age of Conan hat sich aber gut entwickelt.

Warhammer Online hat in meinen Augen einige Dinge falsch gemacht.

Das erste DaoC kopiert. Also Mastery, Renown und den Stil. Dann ein 0815 sogar noch vor WOW Spielstil. Groß RVR erzählt, aber fast alle PQs im PVE Gebiet. Wichtige Hintergrundorte wie Karak Kadrin, der weiße Turm etc. Sind einfach nur PQs. Die Story teilweise seltsam gemacht. Vieles der Story läuft im PVE ab, obwohl es eigentlich alles RVR sein müsste. Der PVE Teil ist dazu enorm Langweilig gemacht und völlig einfallslos. Das Open RVR, dort wo alles passieren sollte ist am Ende nur Player killen. Die Kriegsmaschinen völlig Ideenlos etc.

Klar hat WAR bis ins T4 Quests, aber Killquests ... na sehr einfallsreich. Die Zonen sind auch oft sehr krampfhaft. Find gerade das T4 der Zwerge als Zone schrecklich gemacht und wenn man da mal zu Fuß reisen muss ... grausam.  

Age of Conan hat auch zu viel erzählt und Funcom tat als hätten sie ein Megagame gemacht. Aber Mythic hat den gleichen Fehler gemacht, mit einem großen Unterschied.
Funcom hat ein eigenes Kampfsystem/Magiesystem erschaffen, ihre Klassen spielen sich wirklich sehr unterschiedlich und wurden nicht teilweise nur gespiegelt. Das Balanced Problem hat WOW heute noch und wird allen MMOs ewig nachhängen. Guild Wars hatte dafür eine gute Lösung. 


Auch staun ich das AoC mit einer deutlich besseren Grafik als WAR, besser mit einigen Dingen fertig wird. Klar ist Grafik nicht alles am MMO, aber WAR sieht schlecht aus. Es sieht einfach für ein Spiel was nach WOW rauskommt und 3 Jahre lang gemacht wurde schlecht aus und läuft für diese Grafik auch nicht gerade stabil. Dazu kann man bei WAR nichts groß an der Grafik schrauben, eigentlich nahe zu 0. Bei AoC oder anderen MMOs kann man viel mehr machen.


Mythic hat bei WAR den Fehler gemacht, sich einfach DaoC zu nehmen und darauf aufzu bauen. Sie hätten wirklich für ihre großen Sprüch, ein neues Spiel rausbringen müssen und sie haben kein neues Spiel raus gebracht. Keine neuen Idee, außer die PQs. Sie haben nichts besonderes  in ihrem Spiel, was sie einmalig macht. Das RVR ist am Ende auch nur Zergen und ihre Miniburgen sind für AE das beste. Sie haben von T2 bis T4 die gleiche Zentrumsburg ... sehr einfallsreich ... .
Einige beschimpfen AoC als Blender und andere Games. Aber Mythic hat mit WAR auch nichts anderes gemacht. Sie haben es schnell fertig gemacht und auf den Markt geworfen, einfach damit EA gute zahlen bekommt. Sie haben 3 Jahre an diesem Spiel entwickelt und am Ende ist nichts neues gekommen. Sie haben die Warhammerlor in meinen Augen schlecht umgesetzt. Man sieht sowas auch an Details wie Soundtracks, Questabwechslung etc.

AoC oder WOW sind zwar auch nicht die Megaspiele. Aber sie haben auf ihrer Art ihren Charm und auch etwas was sie einzigartig macht. WAR hat einfach nur DaoC kopiert. Sie haben ein altes System genommen und wollten es neu machen. Aber damit bieten sie gegenüber WOW nichts besonders. Ihr RVR ist jetzt auch nicht so toll. Bissel vor der Burgstehen und ballern und wenn man die Haupstadt hat dauer PQ Farmen.

Das ganze läuft vorallem net mal so stabil. AoC läuft bei mir sogar besser, was mich erstaunt.

Mein ACC läuft nächste Woche aus und es bleibt dabei. Ich hatte mich auf Warhammerzwerge und Warhammerhochelfen gefreut. Aber die Hochelfen sind schlechter umgesetzt als jedes andere Volk. Scheiß aussehen, wenig auswahl und schlechte Storyline ... schrecklich SToryline sogar ... boar ... naja egal.
Die Zwerge sind besser umgesetzt. Sie sehen hübscher aus und einige ihre Quests wirken hübscher. Aber auch hier wirkt die Vorgeschichte auf ihrer Seite einfach nur Grausam. Ein kleiner Goblin mit Amulett sprengt ein Loch in eine Wehrstadt? Also die Seuche hätte doch die Zwerge schwächen können und dann wären die Goblins aus den Tunneln über die Zwerge hergefallen. Das wäre ok gewesen und immernoch passender als das. Find die Oberhelden der Destro deutlich brutaler dargestellt, als die Ordnunshelden.
Dazu kommen noch etliche andere Dinge. Wie keine Abwechslung. Wenn man mal genug vom Playerkill hat, kann man die Option wahr nehmen Mobs zu killen und Berufe skillen ist genau so langweilig ... A Mobs killen und B enorm aufwendig. Daher läuft mein ACC aus, auch die Grafik kann nicht trösten bei diesem Spiel ... einfach nur schlecht die Grafik. 0 Schatteneffekt, außer auf dem eigenen Modell.


----------



## Thoraros (26. April 2009)

Gut, dann investiert über 40 Euro in AION und merkt schnell, dass die Deutschen Kunden dritter! Klasse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Blender meine ich nur, dass die Qualität von den Quests,AHA-Effekten und Begeisterungen sehr schnell nachlässt. Jeder wird sich noch ganz schnell umschauen im Endgame bei AION. Ganz ehrlich. Sicher AION bietet auch geile Sachen wie das Flugsystem und tolle Cutszenen, aber leider reicht das nicht aus.

Der Grafikstyle ist ja mal schlimmer als bei WoW ... BLINK BLINK BLINK ... Alleine die Belagerungswaffen schauen einfach nur lol aus.

Mfg

P.S.
Ja, ich hatte keine Lags, kA woran das lag... Sogar meine Mates im TS haben das mitgekriegt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thessy (26. April 2009)

die hätten mal bei daoc bleiben sollen......aber nein es musste ja gewollt zerstört werden.



Nicht umsonst wurde Origins nicht umgesetzt, Jeder ehemalige Daocspieler wäre da hingerannt.
Was aber auffällt, DAoC bekommt immer mehr Spieler, liegt wohl daran dass jeder War Spieler wegen dem Kombiabo damit konfrontiert wird.
Unter der Woche sind auf Glamourgan ca 2000 Spieler zur Prime Time unterwegs, nur der Klassik mag sich einfach nimmer füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. April 2009)

Najo, Myhtic macht ja immer mehr Schritte Richtung DAOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keep-Upgrade System, DF u.s.w


----------



## Geige (26. April 2009)

was WAR abgeht und was DAoC hatte ist einfach *EIN* großes RvR gebiet mit vielen Burgen
und schön weitläufig!
Es ist einfach nur nervig mit dem rumgefliege und den einfach viel zu engen RvR zonen richtiges
Massenschlachtenflair zu bekommen!
Es gibt meistens nur einen weg den der zerg entlangrollt und das wars!
Keine möglichkeiten für taktische kniffe wie 
-denn gegnerischen zerg mit eigenem zerg zu umlaufen und von Hinten zu kommen
-Wenn 2 Burgen stark verteidigt werden na und geh ich halt zu der 3. im gleichem gebiet und schaus mir an was da abgeht und ob ich die leichter bekomme
-Kein richtiges aufkommen von Schlachtenflair, weil die gebiete dies einfach nicht zulassen
(Keine Berge, Seen, Erhöhungen, Engstellen, die man gut auch mit einer kleinen gruppe verteidigen kann!)

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, das sie soetwas mit "Verborgen im Sand einfühern also:
Ein riesiges gebiet mit 5 Burgen und wer 3 davon hält kommt in den Dungeon!
Jetzt nachdem ich gehört habe, das sich der RvR dungeon einfach nur in das "Vorherrschaftssystem"
eingliedert liegt mein Acc erstmal auf Eis und ich schau mir ev. mal DAoC genauer an bis Aion
kommt, wo zumindest das mit dem Abyss schon mal vernünftig umgesezt wurde!


----------



## Thoraros (26. April 2009)

Kurzes Beispiel...

Wenn der Zerg in Praag ist, kannst du vom Reikland aus hochreiten (Order) sprich in den Rücken fallen ist möglich.
In Praag ist es möglich von der Seite zu kommen.

Im neuem Gebiet soll man die Zepps und Lager der Feinde zerstören können.

Heute standen wir (Order) am SFZ im Berg im Kadrintal und Destro hatte hinter dem Ausgang gewartet... die Mistkerle hatten sich versteckt hinter den Hügeln.. 

Also bitte ... taktische Kniffe sind schon möglich my Deer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (26. April 2009)

naja die meisten Karten sind zu klein, als ob da noch
Kniffe möglich wären wie schon gesagt!

Wenn durch Reikland 7 kt´s auf jeder seite durchzergen ist das gebiet zum bersten voll!


----------



## Ronma (26. April 2009)

Hey Leute... wat ihr hier über dat Aion berichtet macht mir ja Angst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders aufmerksam werde ich bei "Blender bis LV 25" und "zeitfressende Berufe". ÜÜäää... sowat könnt ich grad gebrauchen nach der AoC Katastrophe im Startmonat in Bezug auf Blender und dem frustigen Berufe leveln in WAR in der Anfangszeit, wo man für gute Mats PQ's farmen musste... phui. Aber danke schon mal für die Vorwarnung. Umso genauer bleib ich bei Aion am Ball und umso leichter wird mir die Entscheidung gemacht, vielleicht doch lieber auf dat Guild Wars 2 zu warten. Guild Wars 1 wäre ja beinahe schon perfekt gewesen. Abgeturnt hat mich letztenendes nur die nicht offene Welt. Bei GW 2 soll's eine offene Welt ala WoW und HdRO sein. Deswegen bin ich schon ganz nass auf Guild Wars 2, aber wie gesagt, wenn ich schon wieder lese welche Fehler Aion haben soll, dann heißt's wohl:

Abwarten und Kaffee trinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur bitte... was soll so ein unqualifizierter Mistikackspruch von wegen Aion wäre *"Mangadreck!?"* Aaarrrgh! Manga/Anime, wie auch immer man den Stil da nennt, dat is kein Dreck. Seltsam nur das dat dann wer sacht, der nen Avatarbild von der Dead or Alive Kasumi im Mangastil mit "dicken wackelnden Mangatitties" hat! Dafür is dann Manga kein Dreck oder wat? Dafür isses dann etwa gut genug? Boah da kriech ich Plaq ey, da könnt ich explodieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ungefähr so:



Ok, abreagiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jetzt geht's wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee aber mal im Ernst, wenn wir hier schon so offen über den Aion Grafikstil reden und ihn scheinbar als Mangadreck in den Raum stellen, sollten wir auch so knallhart kritisch zu der Grafik von WAR sein. Sei doch verdammt noch mal geschissen auf den technischen Aufwand, was hier alles berechnet werden müsste und so ein Bla... blub... da... oder? Ich meine im Endeffekt zählt weder die Technik, noch die Stilrichtung. Wat zählt is doch dat Ergebnis! Ob eben alles zusammen passt.

Dat Grafik Ergebnis is bei WoW recht gut, bei HdRO sehr gut, bei AoC gut, bei Guild Wars super, aber bei WAR isses dann doch echt scheisse. Man muss viel, wie hier im Thread schon erwähnt selber manuell einstellen, damit man die WAR Grafik einigermaßen auf WoW Niveau anheben kann, und das obwohl WoW deutlich weniger Anforderungen hat! Und das alles kann man bei WoW direkt im Spiel so einstellen! Und warum? Weil im WAR Interface einfach viel zu viele Optionen, gerade in der Anfangsphase fehlten! Das soll kein reiner Grafik Diz gegen WAR sein, sondern wenn man schon auf die Schiene kommt, der Stil von Aion würde nich passen, muss man wenigstens so ehrlich sein, dass die WAR Grafik mal auch total scheisse und unwirklich ausschaut. Ingendwie Pseudo 16-bit mäßig. 

Die Sims im Mittelalter Like... btw. Da fällt mir ein, ab und zu unterhalten sich in den Lagern 2 weibliche Dunkelelfen. Das Gebrabbel hört sich dann auch noch genauso an wie bei "Die Sims"!^^


----------



## heretik (26. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Man muss viel, wie hier im Thread schon erwähnt selber manuell einstellen, damit man die WAR Grafik einigermaßen auf WoW Niveau anheben kann



Rüste deinen Amiga mal auf 1 MB Hauptspeicher auf, dann reden wir weiter. "Einigermaßen auf WoW Niveau"...


----------



## Pymonte (26. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dat Grafik Ergebnis is bei WoW recht gut, bei HdRO sehr gut, bei AoC gut, bei Guild Wars super, aber bei WAR isses dann doch echt scheisse. Man muss viel, wie hier im Thread schon erwähnt selber manuell einstellen, damit man die WAR Grafik einigermaßen auf WoW Niveau anheben kann, und das obwohl WoW deutlich weniger Anforderungen hat! Und das alles kann man bei WoW direkt im Spiel so einstellen! Und warum? Weil im WAR Interface einfach viel zu viele Optionen, gerade in der Anfangsphase fehlten! Das soll kein reiner Grafik Diz gegen WAR sein, sondern wenn man schon auf die Schiene kommt, der Stil von Aion würde nich passen, muss man wenigstens so ehrlich sein, dass die WAR Grafik mal auch total scheisse und unwirklich ausschaut. Ingendwie Pseudo 16-bit mäßig.
> 
> Die Sims im Mittelalter Like... btw. Da fällt mir ein, ab und zu unterhalten sich in den Lagern 2 weibliche Dunkelelfen. Das Gebrabbel hört sich dann auch noch genauso an wie bei "Die Sims"!^^



Zu lange Mangas geschaut oder woher kommt der Realitätsverlust? (sry, der Seitenhieb musste jetzt sein^^)

Ich finde die WAR Grafik eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem das die Lager belebt sind ist echt toll. Während man in WoW/HdRO oft nur monatelang im Schnee oder Regen stehende NPCs hat, die wenn überhaupt mal ne Sprechblase von sich geben, gibts in WAR viel mehr Interaktionen. Dunkelelfen foltern ihre Gefangene, Truppe patroulieren. Orks lachen Goblins aus oder beleidigen sich Gegenseitig. Squigs jagen Snotlinge uvm (man sollte auch bedenken das die ganzen Sprechblasen im Standard Interface ausgelagert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Die WAR Welt ist eben sehr trist und düster... und eben real. Wo man in WoW durch bunte leuchtende Wälder reitet mitt Häschchen oder Dörfer in denen 25 NPCs leben, aber nur 3 Häuser sind ist WAR eben 'realer' gehalten. Fast jeder NPC hat sein Haus (außer in Feldlagern, und selbt da gibts viele Biwaks), es gibt genug Felder um die jeweilige Region zu versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Grafik ost eben düsterer. Sie sind eben auch den DAoC Weg gegangen, viele Details wurden seperat erstellt, sei es ein Dreckhaufen, eine Klippe oder eine brücke. Es gibt kaum World Shapes die standard sind (so wie in Classic und BC WoW... wo jede Welt einfach nur aus dem Standardeditor geshaped war. In WotLK hat man dieses System dann auch übernommen. Ist halt am anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig, ging mir auch so, und dem einen oder anderem gefällts nicht. Ich find die Welt stimmig und passend. Genauso hab ich sie mir auch immer in der P'n'P Runde vorgestellt. (WoW hingegen war ne echte Enttäuschung nach WC3... so klein und zusammengeschrumpft, ähnlich bei HdRO). Das nun die Welt zoniert ist, ist ein fairer Preis... alles andere wäre nicht umsetzbar gewesen ohne die Spielwelt ins unmögliche zu verzerren.

Auch muss man keine "externen Einstellungen" machen. Ich hab nur Standardeinstellungen. WAR sieht dennoch top aus und man hat weniger Ruckler (da AA usw ned erzwungen wird). 

@AION mir gefällt der Stil nicht, mir gefällt aber HdRO auch nicht. Einfach zu gähn und zu schön. 

PS: Ich mag auch Mangas/Animes nicht. Story zu vorhersehbar und kitschig und Style einfach... *schauder*


----------



## Draco1985 (26. April 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: Ich mag auch Mangas/Animes nicht. Story zu vorhersehbar und kitschig



Es schmerzt ,mich, sowas zu lesen, daher sei mir das OT verziehen.

Drei Worte: Neon. Genesis. Evangelion. Mindfuck hoch drei, kein Kitsch, nicht wirklich vorhersehbar und wenn du am Ende beim ersten durchsehen behaupten kannst, alles verstanden zu haben - Glückwunsch, du bist offiziell verrückt.

Natürlich findest du sowas im RTL2-Nachmittagsprogramm nicht. Was dort läuft ist in etwa das "Power Rangers" der Animes (um eine Realserie desselben Niveaus als Vergleich herbeizuziehen). Erwachsene Serien und Reihen findest du nur, wenn du danach suchst.

Tatsächlich produzieren viele Mangaka wesentlich reiferen und erwachseneren Stoff als die meisten Hollywood-Schmierfinken. Und es gibt sogar einige Zeichner, die einen sehr... naja, nennen wirs mal "für Comics realitätsnahen" Stil pflegen. Die von Cowboy Bebop z.B.


----------



## Pymonte (26. April 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es schmerzt ,mich, sowas zu lesen, daher sei mir das OT verziehen.
> 
> Drei Worte: Neon. Genesis. Evangelion. Mindfuck hoch drei, kein Kitsch, nicht wirklich vorhersehbar und wenn du am Ende beim ersten durchsehen behaupten kannst, alles verstanden zu haben - Glückwunsch, du bist offiziell verrückt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab alle 3 gesehen und auch viele andere. Mein Urteil kommt nicht von ungefähr. Allerdings sind auch viele Filme, Serien vorhersehbar. Sicher, gerade die Warhammer Storys sind Klischees und Vorhersehbar ohne Ende. Aber das find ich in Fantasy ehrlich gesagt auch passend. Ich mag das mehr, als wenn Charakter X mal die Seiten wechselt. Das finde ich unreal und irgendwo immer sehr stark konstruiert. Ein Vampir ist eben ein Vampir.... auch in Warhammer sind die nicht immer die bösen Blutsauger. Aber sie sind verborben und ihre Verderbtheit tritt eben doch zu Tage. Sie werden daher am Ende der Reise immer auf der "anderen" Seite stehen. Dabei muss es nicht immer auf Schwarz-Weiß hinauslaufen. Aber ich find das immer noch besser als der (nun wirklich unterste Schubladen) Manga (wie z.B. DBZ) wo die Protagonisten gut werden, wegen was für sinnlosen Sachen. Oder böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch stört mich die inkonsistenz mancher Welten (andere wie Escaflowne sind ja doch sehr gut durchkonstruiert). Bestes Beispiel: One Piece. Am Anfang eine tolle Idee und Story. Dann driftet die Story immer mehr ab, man verliert den Hauptgrund der Reise aus den Augen. Auch wird immer mehr Atmosphäre zerstört indem man das Universum imemr moderner macht und einfach Sachen reinbringt, die gar nicht passen. Etc pp

Ich weiß nicht, man muss eben querdenken. Irgendwann fängt man an zu raten: Held A wird böse... wird der nicht, weil zu vorhersehbar usw. Manchmal kann man ganze Filme vorhersagen, während man sie sieht (also wie Antagonisten und Protagonisten sich entwickeln, verhalten). Aber irgendwo muss man sowas vielleicht auch können, wenn man Geschichten schreibt und SL ist^^

Ok, aber das wird hier wohl eh zu stark OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazar (27. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Tja, der Vergleich mit dem ABS scheint zu passen, hinkt aber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selten so einen Dummfug gelesen!
Wir bezahlen dafür!
AA oder AF sind Einstellmöglichkeiten in einem Spiel, die schon seit Jahren als Standard gelten.
Nochmal WIR ZAHLEN GELD!
DAS IST KEIN FREEPLAYGAME!
Alleine mit diesen 2 Fakten, sind sämtliche Aussagen von Dir zu diesem Spiel nicht mehr haltbar!
WAR IST ATM EINE ZUMUTUNG!

Meine Maschine ist ein Q9550 mit 8 GiG RAM und einer 4870X2!
Die Texturen in WAR sind UNTERSTE Schublade!
Was dichtest Du denn WAR hier an? Polygone sind nicht alles und schau die mal AION an da haben die Chars MEHR Polygone, die Bewegungen sind 1000 mal fliessender, die Gesichter der Chars sehen aus der Nähe fast realistisch aus!
Trotz noch geilere Effekte alsin WAR läuft die Beta nicht unter 80 FPS bei mir und WAR mit max 2 FPS wenn 2 Caster einen AE zünden!
DU hast den Sinn für die Realität verloren!

ICH ZAHLE GELD UND ERWARTE DAS ICH SPIELSPASS ERLEBEN DARF!
Das fängt bei den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das Spiel an, die in WAR selbst hinter DAoC liegen, um das Spiel an meine Hardware anzupassen!
Crysis läuft auf meinem Rechner auf Ultra High @1920*1200 4*AA 16AF Ruckelfrei aber WAR schafft es nicht mal auf 2 FPS selbst wenn ich alles, bis auf die Effekte, runtergeschraubt habe.

Erzähl Du uns nicht was wir als KUNDEN zu verlangen haben!


----------



## Norjena (27. April 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Crysis läuft auf meinem Rechner auf Ultra High @1920*1200 4*AA 16AF Ruckelfrei aber WAR schafft es nicht mal auf 2 FPS selbst wenn ich alles, bis auf die Effekte, runtergeschraubt habe.



Zuerst, reg dich mal ab, sonst musst du dir bald ne neue Kühlung zulegen...

Wenn das Spiel soo scheiße ist, und es dir dermaßen auf die Nerven geht, such dir mal frische Luft und kündige dein Abo.

Dann, Crysis und WAR, oder generall Shooter und MMO lassen sich von den Systemanforderungen her kaum vergleichen. 

Ansonsten, die Texturen in WAR sind alles amdere als Scheiße, im übrigen solltest du mal deinen PC richtig einstellen, meine Kiste ist fast 3 Jahre alt, und hat damals "nur" 600Euro gekostet (Intel C2Dou E6600, ATi 1950Pro und 4GB Ram), bei Schlachten von bis 4Ws (also 2 auf jeder Seite) habe ich keine Probleme (und ich habe alle Animationen aktiviert, auch die der Gegner)

Wenn du dann mit deinem tollen PC soviele Probleme hast ist nicht die Engine des Spiel schuld, ganz ehrlich. (wobei sie ganz sicher nicht Fehlerfrei ist und es ab 6+Kts bei mir auch kaum spielbar ist)


----------



## Nazar (27. April 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> ich weis nicht, was einige hier immer vom "heilsbringer" aion labern? ich habs mir angeschaut und finds scheisse! ich steh nunmal nicht auf diesen kleinkinder-manga-style, basta!
> und ich denke mal, das sehr viele ERWACHSENE mmo-spieler ebenfalls nicht diesen manga-dreck sehen wollen, der im prinzip auf den asiatischen markt zugeschnitten ist!
> tja und andere games wie zb. wow ist nunmal beim besten willen keine alternative für mich als otto-normal-spieler, der nicht auf blink-blink-pew-pow-noch ne inni-t-zwölfendröflzich-set farmen, steht.
> hdro wäre vielleicht ne alternative, sollte man sich aber intensiv mit beschäftigen und auch das ambiente mögen.
> ...



Ja Du zeigst deutlich mit Deinem "Tittenavatar" und Deiner sehr "erwachsenen" Ausdrucksweise, wie Du doch über all diesen Sachen stehst und wie überaus "objektiv" Du bist!
Wenn es einen Preis fürs "selber in die Nüsse treten gibt", hast Du Dich gerade für den 1. Platz qualifiziert!


----------



## Nazar (27. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Zuerst, reg dich mal ab, sonst musst du dir bald ne neue Kühlung zulegen...
> 
> Wenn das Spiel soo scheiße ist, und es dir dermaßen auf die Nerven geht, such dir mal frische Luft und kündige dein Abo.
> 
> ...



Abo läuft aus!
Lern lesen und verstehen! Der Vergelcih mit Crysis sollte aufzeigen, dass selbst High End Rechner nicht mit WAR klarkommen!
Wenn Du nur für 5 Cent in der Lage wärst logische Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, müsste ich Dir das gar nicht erklären!
Zum Thema Deines Rechners: Du lügst! Und nochmal mein Ausführung zu Crysis: wäre mein Rechner nicht richtig konfiguriert, könnte ich Crysis auf Ultrahigh in den angebenen Features nicht ruckelfrei Spielen!
Unsere Alli umfasst über 175 Spieler und NICHT EINER kann, selbst alles auf der Einstellung "höchste Bildfrequenz", ruckelfrei spielen. Das lässt die Engine von WAR gar nicht zu!
Das Zum Thema "für 5 Cent logischen Verstand beweisen"!


----------



## Snowhawk (27. April 2009)

Mein Beitrag über die Performance....

Ich hatte jetzt durch den kauf meiner neuen Gamemaschine die Gelegenheit, einige Performancetests zu machen.
Die meisten Ruckler in Altdorf und grösseren Ansammlungen von Spielern betreffen wirklich die Hardware.

Seit ich den neuen PC in Betrieb habe, kann ich Festungen flüssig spielen und auch in grossen Zerggruppen mitreiten ohne ein einziger Ruckler.
Die Grafik auf max. Settings sind gewaltig und kein Vergleich zu WOW.

Leider, wenn man alles auf Minimum hat, sieht es WOW sehr ähnlich... obwohl WAR jedoch mehr HW hungriger ist... dass ist wohl das Hauptproblem. 
Viele sehen die Grafik und verlgeichen es dann mit WOW. Es fehlt wohl einfach zuviele Grafikoptionen wie das Aisblenden von Trophän etc.
Vorallem wenn dann soviele Leute auf einem Fleck zu einem stossen, zwingt es normale Systeme oft in  die Knie. Oft wird dann das sogar mit LAG verwechselt, weils oft flüssig geht und erst bei vielen Leuten zu rucklern kommt. LAG bemerkt ich auch beim neuem System... jedoch trifft der oft in anderen Situationen ein und nicht wenn man mit 4 KTs einfach reitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich damit sagen will... erst mit dem neuem System sah ich eigentlich, dass WAR wirklich sehr HW hungrig ist... egal wie flüssig es in t1 Gebieten lief... Ein Wolf im Schafspelz sozusagen... es ist auch wirklich lustig... sobald man in ne Instanz geht, hat man oft wieder genug Performance. Eigentlich brauchen bei WAR die vielen Chars am meistne Performance wenn es alles darstellen soll.

Alleine rumreiten geht gut mit kleinen Systemen... aber wenn die Masse kommt, ist es oft nicht LAG, das am ruckeln Schuld ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ruckelt erst bei mir, wenn die Zone kurz vorm abkacken ist, die Leute alle 5 sek sich bewegen und skills endlos brauchen um ausgeführt zu werden. Der Rest ist sonst HW bedingt wie Altdorfgeruckle etc... Weil hat jetzt genug Kampfmöglichkeiten über Stunden im Altdorf mit praktisch 0 LAG, auch bei grosskämpfen.

*"Meine Maschine ist ein Q9550 mit 8 GiG RAM und einer 4870X2!
Die Texturen in WAR sind UNTERSTE Schublade!
Was dichtest Du denn WAR hier an? Polygone sind nicht alles und schau die mal AION an da haben die Chars MEHR Polygone, die Bewegungen sind 1000 mal fliessender, die Gesichter der Chars sehen aus der Nähe fast realistisch aus!
Trotz noch geilere Effekte alsin WAR läuft die Beta nicht unter 80 FPS bei mir und WAR mit max 2 FPS wenn 2 Caster einen AE zünden!
DU hast den Sinn für die Realität verloren!"*

Dazu möcht ich mich auch noch Äussern: hab auch nen Intel Quatd 3GHz und ne GF285GTX ASUS 1GB RAM, 4GB RAM, Vista... und ich hab niemals 2 FPS... kann bei Grossraids ALLE Details und Effekte voll einschalten und es ruckelt NICHT. Kann gerne mal die FPS posten wenn ich den Befehl kennen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höchstens wenn alle vor Altdorftor stehen und loscasten (200 Spieler), schmiert der WAR-Client ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das liegt aber nicht an meiner Graka (sprich nix ruckelte oder hatte mühe) sondern am Programm selbster hatte da wohl Probs. Rasch einloggen und weitermache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn es bei anderen wirklich superflüssige läuft mit alles Max., mit Lichtreflektionen und Effekten, glaub ich das gerne... habs ja selbst so eingestellt. KA was du für ein Problem hast bzw. WAR ein Problem hat bei deiner HW... aber bei mir ists einfach Traumhaft und komm aus dem staunen net raus mit allen Effekten. Mit beleuchtung, wie Düster Tavernen sind und die Kerzen an den Wänden leuchten.

Also bitte stemple nicht andere als Lügner ab... WAR sieht grossartig aus und ist flüssig Spielbar mit alles auf Max... Ich weiss nicht wo der Fehler bei deinem System mit WAR liegt... aber schliesse nicht von dir auf andere.

*"dass selbst High End Rechner nicht mit WAR klarkommen!"*
- Wie gesagt, kann ich nicht bestätigen... ich hab net mal SLI mit meiner 285GTX und läuft superdupermegafluffig. Scheint also auf gewissen Highendrechnern gut zu laufen... obwohl ich mein neues System nicht Highend nenne ohne Sli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3x 285GTX 8GB RAM nenn ich high end 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (27. April 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Abo läuft aus!
> Lern lesen und verstehen! Der Vergelcih mit Crysis sollte aufzeigen, dass selbst High End Rechner nicht mit WAR klarkommen!
> Wenn Du nur für 5 Cent in der Lage wärst logische Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, müsste ich Dir das gar nicht erklären!
> Zum Thema Deines Rechners: Du lügst! Und nochmal mein Ausführung zu Crysis: wäre mein Rechner nicht richtig konfiguriert, könnte ich Crysis auf Ultrahigh in den angebenen Features nicht ruckelfrei Spielen!
> ...



Du bist ja soooooo 1337... *lach*

Na nun gut, dann erklär uns doch mal wie man Crysis mit WAR vergleichen kann, wenn Du bei WAR zig Datenpakete über die Datenleitung bekommst, die Deinem Client sagen wie sich welcher Char in welcher Situation verhält, wie er geht, welche Aktion er ausführt und so weiter. Wie macht das denn Crysis? Schickt das auch Daten raus und lässt sie durch den Server gegenprüfen und wartet dann auf die Antwort um die Aktion auszuführen oder nicht?
Oder ist es bei Crysis gar so, dass es nur eine endliche Anzahl von möglichen Aktionen gibt, wie die NPCs reagieren können?
Nunja, Spieler können auf jede beliebige und nicht vorhersehbare Art agieren und reagieren und sowas muss der lokale Rechner erstmal vom Server als Datenpaket empfangen, umsetzen und dann darstellen.
Vom Datenaufkommen her nicht vergleichbar. 40 NPCs lassen sich instanziert wesentlich schneller und einfach darstellen als 20 Spielercharaktere mit zig unterschiedlichen Aktionen, Aussehen und Reaktionen.
MMOs bieten eine wesentlich größere Flexibilität und das zeichnet sich im Hardwarehunger aus.
Aber NOCHMAL.... ich war mit meinem Kröten-Notebook letztens in Altdorf und was war? Mehr als 2 FPS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss Magier sein! *lach*


----------



## Norjena (27. April 2009)

Auf den oben brauchst garnimmer abtworten, ist doch eh nur ein Trollkonto 3 Posts aufm Counter, und alle 3 extrem negative Posts in einem Thread ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Begründung.

Ist einfach wieder jemand der WAR künstlich schlecht reden will.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (27. April 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Die Texturen in WAR sind UNTERSTE Schublade!



kann ich nur zustimmen, war der hauptgrund mein abo zu kündigen, ist also noch nicht besser geworden, schade.


----------



## superelton86 (27. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Auf den oben brauchst garnimmer abtworten, ist doch eh nur ein Trollkonto 3 Posts aufm Counter, und alle 3 extrem negative Posts in einem Thread ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Begründung.
> 
> Ist einfach wieder jemand der WAR künstlich schlecht reden will.



Ein Trollkonto das '06 erstellt wurde, is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Aber NOCHMAL.... ich war mit meinem Kröten-Notebook letztens in Altdorf und was war? Mehr als 2 FPS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Langsam aber sicher könntest du uns deiner "Magie" auch teil haben lassen.


----------



## Norjena (27. April 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Ein Trollkonto das '06 erstellt wurde, is klar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es hat dennoch nur 3 Posts, und alle 3 in diesem Thread. Vl wurde das Konto nie genutzt und gestern sind halt auf nem Fresszettel die Daten dafür rumgelegen und dann wurde eben etwas geflamet.


----------



## Ascían (27. April 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Selten so einen Dummfug gelesen!
> Wir bezahlen dafür!
> AA oder AF sind Einstellmöglichkeiten in einem Spiel, die schon seit Jahren als Standard gelten.
> Nochmal WIR ZAHLEN GELD!
> ...




Eventuell würde ich mehr Ausrufezeichen verwenden, sonst kommt es etwas zu unaufgeregt rüber.


----------



## ExInferis (27. April 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher könntest du uns deiner "Magie" auch teil haben lassen.




Ist in Arbeit... der versprochene Technikthread.

Grobe Übersicht über den Inhalt:

Netzwerktechnologie / -topologie für Spiele
Netzwerktheorie
Client-Server
Das Serversystem
Der Clientrechner - Systemzusammenstellung, Installation, Konfiguration
MMO-Theorie
Was zur Hölle macht mein Client?
Server, das unbekannte Wesen
Was passiert mit meinen Daten?
Lags, Datenstau und die Geister die ich rief.
Mögliche Problemlösungen kurz notiert!


----------



## heretik (27. April 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Crysis läuft auf meinem Rechner auf Ultra High @1920*1200 4*AA 16AF Ruckelfrei aber WAR schafft es nicht mal auf 2 FPS selbst wenn ich alles, bis auf die Effekte, runtergeschraubt habe.



Eventuell solltest du dein 56k-Modem mal auf ne ISDN-Leitung aufwerten... anders kann ich mir deine Probleme nicht erklären, unabhängig davon, ob diese tatsächlich auftreten oder nur frei erfunden wurden, um das Beispiel zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Markon78 (27. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest du dein 56k-Modem mal auf ne ISDN-Leitung aufwerten... anders kann ich mir deine Probleme nicht erklären, unabhängig davon, ob diese tatsächlich auftreten oder nur frei erfunden wurden, um das Beispiel zu verdeutlichen.



Eventuell solltet Ihr an den ganzen Posts das Ganze mal ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen => Clientstabilität....anders zumindest kann es doch nicht mehr erklärbar sein, warum
bei sovielen Leuten die einen Top-Rechner haben derartige Probleme sind.
Bei mir übrigens ebenfalls (zumindest nochim Februar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Q6600
- 4 Gig Ram
- 9800 GTX+
- 16 mBit Kabel
- Wenn ca. 2-3 KTs "anwesend" waren, hab ich ca. 10 fps samt Diashow gehabt...und ja ich weiss
es stösst einigen hier sauer auf, aber in AoC mit mehr als deutlich besserer Grafik hab
ich mit DX 10 sogar an die 30 frames konstant (und das in einem Keepfight....)

Also grundsätzlich sind mir als Ex-WARler eure Performance Probleme ehegal, aber
es ist immer das gleiche....Leute posten, das Sie Ihre Accounts aufgrund der
Performance/Grafik/Content...was auch immer Probleme kündigen und sofort kommen
an die 10 Posts wo Ihnen unterstellt wird Ihr System nicht im Griff zu haben 
oder aber es wird Ihnen nicht geglaubt.

mfg


----------



## ersoichso (27. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Oh... Jetzt hab ich doch gemeckert ohne Ende!^^ Nun gut... dann sei doch gleich noch erwähnt, das mich die Monotonität im Dunkelelfenquestgebiet ankotzt! Elfengegner so weit das Auge reicht. Ständig muss man Elfen klatschen! Ich hab schon 3655 Elfen Kills im Wälzer! Phui, wie ätzend langweilig... Aber wat im Elfengebiet besonders aufs Gerüst geht is, dat da die Gegner alle eng auf eng stehen. Also ich meine wenn man noch 1 LV drunter is bzw. das selbe LV hat, hat man böse Probleme Gegner einzeln zu erwischen. Als Jünger des Khains, Zelot oder Schami heilt man sich, aber wat machen wohl andere Klassen, die auf einmal 5, 6 Gegner am arsch kleben haben? Ich tät da kotzen! Aber volles Rohr! Bzw. hab ich mich ja hier jetzt über das und über die Lags ausgekotzt! ...ja genau!^^ Ajo und die Spawnzeiten bei Elfengebieten sind auch unnormal schnell. Da war ne Quest wo ich an nen Questitem wollte (viele WAR Quests erfordern ja das looten eines gewissen Items zum direkten Quest erfüllen) und ständig spawnen diese scheiß Dryaden nach, die zu viert da drum rum platziert stehen. Erst wie ich alle 4 Stück gleichmäßig runterkloppte und dann mit der Moral 2 Fähigkeit platt machte, hatte ich mal ruhe zum looten!?  Was is'n das für'n bescheuertes Gameplay Leute? Und nein in Grünhaut bzw. Chaos Gebieten is das alles nich so extrem scheisse! Deswegen queste ich da auch viel lieber!


ach den absatz koennte ich mir taeglich durchlesen goettlich :>


----------



## Norjena (27. April 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich sind mir als Ex-WARler eure Performance Probleme ehegal, aber
> es ist immer das gleiche....Leute posten, das Sie Ihre Accounts aufgrund der
> Performance/Grafik/Content...was auch immer Probleme kündigen und sofort kommen
> an die 10 Posts wo Ihnen unterstellt wird Ihr System nicht im Griff zu haben
> ...



Komisch das es dann ne Menge Leute gibt die kaum Probleme haben, das WAR nicht wiklich top pragrammiert ist, streitet kaum jemand ab. Doch wenn so jemand wie die Seite vorher ankommt, und ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Argumenten seinen/ihren Frust auslässt und mit Schmipfwötern um sich wirft muss man eben damit rechnen das Gegenwind aufkommt.

Es kommt nicht nur darauf an was man sagt, sondern auch wie.


----------



## Markon78 (27. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Komisch das es dann ne Menge Leute gibt die kaum Probleme haben, das WAR nicht wiklich top pragrammiert ist, streitet kaum jemand ab. Doch wenn so jemand wie die Seite vorher ankommt, und ohne auch nur einen Hauch von Argumenten seinen/ihren Frust auslässt und mit Schmipfwötern um sich wirft muss man eben damit rechnen das Gegenwind aufkommt.
> 
> Es kommt nicht nur darauf an was man sagt, sondern auch wie.



Nun......ich persönlich hab es in einigen anderen Threads argumentativ mit Fakten untermauert....
Reaktionen waren die gleichen, aber wie gesagt....egal jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hf euch noch


----------



## Norjena (27. April 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Nun......ich persönlich hab es in einigen anderen Threads argumentativ mit Fakten untermauert....
> Reaktionen waren die gleichen, aber wie gesagt....egal jetzt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir ja Recht das WAR wirklich mehr Resourcen frisst als es eigentlich sollte, was sehr schade ist, würde die Anzahl an Spielern sich deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## Rungor (27. April 2009)

auch ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch einige Performanceprobleme in WAR....
Vista 64 BIT
4 GB
9600GT
4x2,6 Ghz
...daraufhin hab ich mich mal hingesetzt und nach vista performance tutorials gesucht... und siehe da ich bin fündig geworden...
nachdem ich diese durchgemacht habe lief WAR erheblich besser... wo es vorher bei 1KT vs 1KT auf voller Grafik ruckelte(2-3 FPS) kann ich jetzt ohne Probleme bei 2 KT's vs 2KT's auf voller grafik zocken....
also:
1) Auf C bitte nur das Betriebssystem
2) Säubert eure Festplatte unter
     Control Panel\System and Maintenance => Klick auf Free Up Disc Space  (auf deutsch müsste es ca. heisen Systemsteuerung - Leistung und Wartung - Festplatte säubern)
3) Defragmentiert mal euren rechner
4) Auslagerunsdatei überprüfen!
5) Windows Vista Beschleunigungs Guides suchen

z.B. => http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showt...ighlight=tuning

edit:
=> http://www.ratschlag24.com/index.php/windo...lten_000001641/
=> http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/vis...umen/index.html
=> http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/pc/pra...langsamer_wird/
P.S: manchmal schlagen euch seiten vor dienste zu deaktivieren die ihr vllt doch braucht...also "vorsicht ist die mutter der porzellankiste" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anser (27. April 2009)

Also ich habe:

Vista 64 BIT
4 GB
8800GT
4x2,6 Ghz

und bei mir läuft alles Bestens, ich kann das hier zum großem Teil alles nicht Nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine Lags oder andere Problemchen, evtl. liegt es daran, dass ich generell eine reine Spielepartition habe? Der einzige Nachteil ist das nach dem Beenden des Spieles der PC doch seine 3 min. braucht bis er sich gefangen hat, irgendwie
ist die alte Kiste da noch ewig am machen und tun bis Vista wieder ruhig und normal arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ExInferis (27. April 2009)

Anser schrieb:


> Also ich habe:
> 
> Vista 64 BIT
> 4 GB
> ...



Löschen temporärer Dateien, etwas aufräumen, Cache leeren, Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher leeren, all sowas. Nicht weiter tragisch. Bei Vista recht extrem, bei XP etwas schneller. Man bekommt es beschleunigt wenn die Festplatte defragmentiert ist und schau mal nach WO Du den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher angelegt hast, also auf welcher Partition es liegt.
Generell kann man sagen, dass es klar von Vorteil ist wenn man das System auf einer Partition hat, die Programme auf einer anderen und die Daten auf einer dritten. Erstens besser für die Zugriffszeiten und sollte man sein System einmal neu installieren müssen, ist nur die System-Partition betroffen und die Programme und Daten bleiben mehr oder weniger funktionsfähig erhalten.


----------



## Pymonte (27. April 2009)

Ich denke mal, viele die performance Probleme haben, haben auch irgendwo viel Gerümpel auf dem PC. Nen Kumpel hat nen neueren PC als ich (meiner ist auch nicht Älter als 0,5 Jahre), mit mehr RAM und ner besseren GraKa usw... aber dennoch laggt WAR bei ihm. Naja, bei mri zwar auch, aber während es bei ihm ab 1-2 KTs istm gehts bei mir eher bei T4 Festungs und Stadtraids so.

HWenn man sich dann die PCs anschaut: Auf meinem nur das nötigste (WAR, Schockvoice, TS, Arbeitsprogramme, Musik und 2-3 andere Spiele) und alles bis auf die "wichtigen" Sachen auf ner Spiele/Auslagerungspartition. Alles was sehr alt wird, wird gelöscht, der Rechner ist also recht sauber (also richtig entfernt, nicht einfach nur in den Papierkorb geschoben und dann geleert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Manchmal setze ich ebena uch den PC neu auf... ist natürlich ne heiden Arbeit ^^ Desktop im Minimalisten Stil derzeit mit 5 Verknüpfungen... +8 Shortlinks in der Taskbar. 
Dann der Gegenpart von meinem Kumpel: Festplatte defragmentieren? Nie gehört. Daten löschen? Nie gemacht. Desktop ist bis über den Rand mit allem möglichen downgeloadeten Scheiß zu gemüllt. Er hat 3 Partitionen, aber alles was Ressourcen frisst ist natürlich auf einer Partition (also alle Programme). Und es ist unordentlich...


Ich möchte hier keinem einen solchen Umgang mit seinem guten Stück Plastik-Metall-Gerät unterstellen. Aber so manch eine "ich hab von den 1337 PC und nur WAR geht nicht, weil scheiße, aber Crysis" - CrySissis (ACHTUNG schlechter Wortwitz)... hat sicherlich nen Top PC... aber behandelt ihn wie einen ungepflegten Büro/Labor/Toilettenarbeitsplatz


----------



## OldboyX (27. April 2009)

> Ist in Arbeit... der versprochene Technikthread.
> 
> Grobe Übersicht über den Inhalt:
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde es sehr lobenswert, dass sich jemand so viel Zeit nimmt um unter Umständen anderen Spielern zu helfen. Auch gibt es für alle Spiele Technik FAQs usw. und einiges läuft bei manchen nicht. Worum es aber in diesem Thread geht ist primär, dass schon allein die Tatsache, dass ich auf so einen Technikpost angewiesen bin zeigt wie falsch die Sache läuft.

Ein Spiel sollte für die Mehrheit seiner Zielgruppe nach der Installation reibungslos funktionieren. Ganz besonders wenn dieses Spiel seine Haupteinnahmen durch Abo-Gebühren bezieht, da man ansonsten ja wenigstens das Spiel verkauft und wenn es nicht funktioniert ist das Pech. Im Fall eines P2P-MMO wird das nichts, weil die Leute kein Abo bezahlen werden. Nun kann es gut sein, dass man durch bestimmte Konfigurationen und Detailwissen allerhand verbessern kann. Leider kann man das von keinem Kunden erwarten, vor allem nicht in Anbetracht dessen, dass andere Spiele dieses ganze Wisssen und die Konfiguration nicht benötigen und trotzdem funktionieren.

Vanguard, AoC usw. hatten alle dieses Problem. Vanguard ist scheintot und AoC läuft jetzt (endlich) richtig gut, besonders was Performance / Grafikqualität betrifft. Doch bei WAR muss sich endlich etwas tun, und zwar am Spiel - nicht an den 300,000 PCs der User.

Letztlich stört es mich, dass wiederholt der Vergleich zwischen Crysis und WAR abgelehnt wird, obwohl du doch scheinbar viel Ahnung von MMO-Technologie hast. Hier nochmal im Detail für dich was Leute bemängeln:
Crysis: Läuft flüssig (keine Grafikruckler)
WAR: Läuft nicht flüssig (Grafikruckler)
Und da läuft ganz definitiv etwas bei WAR falsch, denn ein Rechner der Crysis flüssig darstellen kann (grafisch), der sollte auch WAR flüssig darstellen. Im Übrigen kann man einen Grafikruckler von einem Lagspike sehr wohl unterscheiden. Grafikruckler auf schlechte Internetverbindung zurückzuführen ist etwas stümperhaft argumentiert (oder noch schlimmer, WAR ist wirklich sehr stümperhaft programmiert):

a) es sind Grafikruckler > die WAR Grafikengine ist dürftig Programmiert
b) es sind Lags, welche die Grafik zum ruckeln bringen > das Gesamtpaket Client/ Netzwerkcode ist dürftig programmiert

In keinem MMO hatte ich je Grafikruckler aufgrund von LAG. Die zwei Phänomene äußern sich getrennt und komplett verschieden.


----------



## ExInferis (27. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde es sehr lobenswert, dass sich jemand so viel Zeit nimmt um unter Umständen anderen Spielern zu helfen. Auch gibt es für alle Spiele Technik FAQs usw. und einiges läuft bei manchen nicht. Worum es aber in diesem Thread geht ist primär, dass schon allein die Tatsache, dass ich auf so einen Technikpost angewiesen bin zeigt wie falsch die Sache läuft.
> 
> Ein Spiel sollte für die Mehrheit seiner Zielgruppe nach der Installation reibungslos funktionieren. Ganz besonders wenn dieses Spiel seine Haupteinnahmen durch Abo-Gebühren bezieht, da man ansonsten ja wenigstens das Spiel verkauft und wenn es nicht funktioniert ist das Pech. Im Fall eines P2P-MMO wird das nichts, weil die Leute kein Abo bezahlen werden. Nun kann es gut sein, dass man durch bestimmte Konfigurationen und Detailwissen allerhand verbessern kann. Leider kann man das von keinem Kunden erwarten, vor allem nicht in Anbetracht dessen, dass andere Spiele dieses ganze Wisssen und die Konfiguration nicht benötigen und trotzdem funktionieren.
> 
> ...




Für die meisten User aber nicht. Da ist Bildstillstand = Bildstillstand und jenachdem WIE Client und Server kommunizieren und was abgeglichen werden muss ist es auch so nicht zu unterscheiden. Aber Erklärung dazu folgt noch.

Beiträge in diesem Thread zeigen ganz einfach, das bei vielen der technische Background fehlt und es schnell auf das Spiel geschoben wird. Weil es gibt mindestens genauso viele Leute bei denen das Spiel flüssig und stabil läuft wie Leute bei denen es ruckelt und lagt. Nur haben sich die bisher einfach noch nicht geäussert.
Denen, wo es ruckt soll geholfen werden und dafür scheint es mir angebracht zu sein, einfach etwas Hintergrundwissen zu vermitteln.
Und bei WAR fließen einfach viel mehr Daten und wartet der Client verstärkt auf Serververifizierung weil es einfach ein paar Features gibt die andere MMOs so nicht bieten.


----------



## OldboyX (27. April 2009)

> Beiträge in diesem Thread zeigen ganz einfach, das bei vielen der technische Background fehlt und es schnell auf das Spiel geschoben wird.



Zurecht, das Spiel sollte ohne diesen technischen Background laufen. Andere Spiele machen es vor.



> Weil es gibt mindestens genauso viele Leute bei denen das Spiel flüssig und stabil läuft wie Leute bei denen es ruckelt und lagt. Nur haben sich die bisher einfach noch nicht geäussert.



Wenn das Spiel nur bei 50% der Leute anständig läuft, dann ist das zu wenig.



> Und bei WAR fließen einfach viel mehr Daten und wartet der Client verstärkt auf Serververifizierung weil es einfach ein paar Features gibt die andere MMOs so nicht bieten.



Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du hier konkret nennst, was bei WAR fließt was bei anderen Spielen (angeblich) nicht fließt. WAR hat ein Kollisionssystem, welches AoC auch hat. Welche anderen Features gibt es da noch? Und wie schon oft genug betont, wenn man so viele Features hat, dass die Datenflut oft nicht zu bewältigen ist (anscheinend ja manchmal sogar von den Servern nicht), wäre es da nicht klug, wenn Mythic zur Verbesserung des Spielspaßes, auf das ein oder andere Feature verzichten würde?


----------



## Pymonte (27. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zurecht, das Spiel sollte ohne diesen technischen Background laufen. Andere Spiele machen es vor.
> 
> Wenn das Spiel nur bei 50% der Leute anständig läuft, dann ist das zu wenig.
> 
> Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du hier konkret nennst, was bei WAR fließt was bei anderen Spielen (angeblich) nicht fließt. WAR hat ein Kollisionssystem, welches AoC auch hat. Welche anderen Features gibt es da noch? Und wie schon oft genug betont, wenn man so viele Features hat, dass die Datenflut oft nicht zu bewältigen ist (anscheinend ja manchmal sogar von den Servern nicht), wäre es da nicht klug, wenn Mythic zur Verbesserung des Spielspaßes, auf das ein oder andere Feature verzichten würde?



1. ist unsinnig. Wer mit seinem PC nicht umgehen kann, wird auch bei WoW ruckeln haben. Grund ist die meise Schattenberechnung. Auf Stufe 6 fällt mein PC auf unter 12 FPS, eher weniger. Auf Stufe 3 (fast gleiche Qualität) läuft das Spiel flüssiger usw. Viele SPieler hören: WAR sieht viel besser aus wenn man WAR mit AA spielt. Stimmt soweit. Aber das frisst eben auch viel Leistung. Nicht ohne Grund ist die Funktion nicht im Spiel. Wer extern dran rumwerkelt ist dann selber schuld. Das Spiel setzt keinerlei technische Vorkenntnisse vorraus. Aber es gibt selbt heutzutage noch Leute, die WinRAR nicht kennen... aber dann verlangen, das alles klappt.

Sry, aber wer sein PC mit Schrott zumüllt oder sonst welche okkulten und verqueren Rituale ausführt, muss sich danach nicht wundern, das die Ruckeldämonen zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR setzt kein Informatik Studium vorraus. Ich bin auch ein DAU, dennoch läufts bei mir flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer bei Gegnermengen 350+, da ruckelts dann manchmal leicht). Naja, wie war das mit der Entmündigung der Menschheit? Vielleicht sollte zu jedem Spieler mal ein Supportler von GOA vorbeikommen und den PC korrekt einstellen und das Spiel abbgleichen, damit der 256mb PC von Onkel Ralf nicht auf max. Details läuft sondern angenessen.

2. Das war ein fiktiver Wert. Ähnlich könnte ich sagen: 95% aller WoWler sind hirnlos... das macht das noch lange nicht wahr.

3. AoC hat nicht dieses Kollisionssystem, AoC hat instanzierte/zonierte Gebiete und keine Keepschlachten mit über 200+ Leuten. WAR muss auch nciht auf features verzichten, denn an der Datenübertragung liegt es primär NICHT. Es geht nru darum das Crysis auch auf max Details einfach nicht die Beenaspruchung an den PC hat, wie WAR. Die Kollision, Position, Namen, Texturen, Effekte und Auswirkungen von 500 Leute sind schon rein logisch schwerer zu berechnen und zu übertragen als bei 32. Man siehts an WoW. 1k Winter: kaum sind da mal 50-75 Leute drin ruckelt es und laggt es teilweise. Da ist man dann als WARler doch was besseres gewohnt.

Aber, nur weiter, irgendwann weiß alle Welt wie schlecht die Grafik von WAR ist und das Spiel untergehen. Doch bis dahin werden es die Leute weiterspielen, die diese Probleme nicht haben, was scheinbar mehr als genug sind.


----------



## Rungor (27. April 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 1.... man WAR mit AA spielt. ....


das könnte ich auch noch ausmachen...dann könnte ich sicher noch flüssiger spielen....aber es wäre halt mal wirklich interessant bei den leuten die einen "tollen" PC haben und es trotzdem ruckelt ein bischen mehr sachen zu erfahren
1) wie voll ist C bzw. die ganze restliche festplatte
2) wann wurde das letzte mal defragmentiert und die regestry gesäubert?
3) wann wurde der pc das letzte mal neu aufgestetzt



Pymonte schrieb:


> 2... Keepschlachten mit über 200+ Leuten.



DIESE schlachten hab ich aber bei WAR auch noch nciht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. April 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Man siehts an WoW. 1k Winter: kaum sind da mal 50-75 Leute drin ruckelt es und laggt es teilweise. Da ist man dann als WARler doch was besseres gewohnt.


Stimmt nicht. Wir starten mit mindestens zwei Warbands auf Hordenseite, ausgeglichene Verhältnisse in 1k Winter. Kein ruckeln, keine Lags. So wie du "ein leichtes Ruckeln bei 350+ Spielern" hast.


----------



## OldboyX (27. April 2009)

> Sry, aber wer sein PC mit Schrott zumüllt oder sonst welche okkulten und verqueren Rituale ausführt, muss sich danach nicht wundern, das die Ruckeldämonen zuschlagen wink.gif WAR setzt kein Informatik Studium vorraus. Ich bin auch ein DAU, dennoch läufts bei mir flüssig wink.gif (außer bei Gegnermengen 350+, da ruckelts dann manchmal leicht). Naja, wie war das mit der Entmündigung der Menschheit? Vielleicht sollte zu jedem Spieler mal ein Supportler von GOA vorbeikommen und den PC korrekt einstellen und das Spiel abbgleichen, damit der 256mb PC von Onkel Ralf nicht auf max. Details läuft sondern angenessen.



Immer diese arrogante Haltung. Schau dich doch um in den diversen Foren. Es läuft bei sehr vielen Leuten nicht oder mäßig, die mit anderen MMOs (HDRO, WOW, AoC, EQ2, EVE, uvm.) keine Probleme haben. Daraus immer gleich abzuleiten, dass alle Leute nur Deppen sind (oder sogar noch schlimmeres, weil bei einem DAU gehts ja angeblich flüssig) ist einfach falsch.

Alles was die Leute hier sagen ist, dass es im besten Interesse von Mythic, dem Spiel und allen zahlenden Kunden wäre, wenn das Spiel insgesamt besser laufen würde, bei einer Vielzahl an Usern. Viele hören sogar einzig aus diesem Grund auf.

Mag sein, dass WoW auch bei manchen ruckelt, aber die Grafikengine hat eine gewisse Transparenz, die in WAR nicht gegeben ist. Man aktiviert und deaktiviert features und hat entsprechende Performance  / Schönheits Gewinne. In WAR gibt es sehr wenige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und diese bewirken oftmals einfach keinen Unterschied in puncto Performance.

PS: Wenn wirklich die Mehrheit der PC-User "ihren PC zumüllen" so sollte es erst Recht im Interesse von Spieleschmieden sein, games zu produzieren welche trotzdem vernünftig laufen. Schließlich schneidet man sich ja sonst selbst vom Großteil des Marktes ab...


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2009)

Also jedem ist sicher bekannt das Warhammer momentan eine etwas nicht so tolle Lage hat. die Spielerzahlen sind runter gefallen, aber meiner Meinung nach 
sind immer noch genug Leute on. Anscheinend zu viele, denn wie man mitbekommt crasht bei jedem Hauptstadtraid der server.

Was ich aber am schlimmsten finde ist, dass selbst die Leute ads mitbekommen, die garnicht dabei sind!


Mich juckt der Hauptsadt raid eingelich garnicht mehr, war paar mal dabei. Ist zwar toll, aber momentan ist das mit zu ..................


Nun ist man mitten in den Sigmarkrypten als die zweite Festung fällt.

Gemurmmel im TS: Oh nein, nicht schon wieder.


Knapp 5minuten danach wird es unspielbar. 
Und wenn man das ganz arm drann ist kackt der Insatnzen server auch noch ab!


Was mich aber motiviert, weiterhin Laggyhammer zu spielen ist, wenn ich sehe was GOA/Mythic schon alles an perfomance usw...
verbessert hat. Eigentlich könnte man da meinen dass das spiel zu 99,99999999% lag frei währe und aller höchstens 1x im jahr ein server down geht (für 1minute!)




3.Oktober           Patch 1.0.1
Es wurden kontinuierlich Verbesserungen an Stabilität und Leistung des Clients vorgenommen.
Wir haben einen gelegentlichen Fehler gefunden und eliminiert, der Zonen zum Absturz bringen
konnte….

11.Oktober        Patch 1.0.2
Es wurden kontinuierlich Verbesserungen an der Stabilität des Clients und der Server
vorgenommen. ….

22 Oktober         Hotfix
 vor Kurzem kam es bei vielen von euch zu vermehrten Spielabstürzen oder CTDs (Crash to Desktop).
Aus diesem Grund haben wir einen Patch aufgespielt, der die Stabilität wieder normalisieren sollte.
Es sind hierfür keine Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern notwendig, ihr müsst also nur den Client neu starten und den Patch herunterladen, um von den Stabilitätsoptimierungen zu profitieren….

20 November    Hotfix
Heute Vormittag werden wir einen Hotfix auf die Server aufspielen, der die Stabilität der Server verbessern wird. …….

24 November    Hotfix
Morgen Vormittag werden wir die Server herunterfahren, um eine Korrektur aufzuspielen, welche die Probleme mit den gehäuften Abstürzen der Server beheben wird. …….

25 November    Hotfix
Wir fahren um 19 Uhr MEZ alle Server herunter, um ein Problem mit der Serverstabilität zu beheben, das gerade von Mythic gefunden und behoben wurde……

27 November    News
Sowohl die europäischen, als auch die amerikanischen Spieler haben mit uns ihre Gedanken zum Thema Stabilität und Performance in den Gebieten des vierten Abschnitts geteilt. Das hat Mythic zu dem Thema zu sagen:
Die WAR Community hat, insbesondere in Bezug auf großangelegte Festungsbelagerungen, ihren Unmut zur Stabilität und Server-Performance zum Ausdruck gebracht. Es ist uns wichtig, dass ihr wisst, dass wir zuhören und alles tun, um dieses Problem so bald wie nur möglich zu lösen. Unser Produktions-Team arbeitet sowohl an serverseitigen Verbesserungen in Bezug auf die Abstürze, als auch an clientseitigen Änderungen, die die Framerate und andere Probleme, die während großen Schlachten auftreten können, verbessern werden……

4 Dezember       Hotfix
Wir fahren um 10:30 Uhr MEZ alle Server herunter, um ein Problem mit der Serverstabilität zu beheben, das von Mythic gefunden und behoben wurde……

5.Dezember      Hotfix
Wir fahren die Server morgen um 9:00 Uhr MEZ herunter, um die Leistung des Spiels im offenen RvR zu verbessern. ……….

11. Dezember   Patch 1.1a
Die Stabilität und Performance wurde verbessert…….

16 Dezember    Hotfix
Wir fahren die Server morgen (16.12.) um 08:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunter, um die Stabilität und Performanceprobleme, die seit dem letzten Patch aufgetreten sind, zu beheben……..

18 Dezember    Patch 1.1c
 Es wurden einige Verbesserungen an der Performance in offenen RvR-Schlachten durchgeführt…..

19 Dezember    Hotfix
Wir werden Freitag (19. Dezember) alle Server herunterfahren, um die Stabilität und Performance zu verbessern. Es gibt für dieses Update keine Patchnotizen, da dieses Update lediglich der Server-Stabilität dient ……..

20 Dezember    Patch 1.1d
Die folgenden Änderungen werden durchgeführt, um einige Stabilitäts- und Performanceprobleme im RvR zu beheben…..

9 Januar               Hotfix
 Im Zuge der ständigen Verbesserungen an der Server-Stabilität werden wir morgen, am 09. Januar, ein weiteres Update aufspielen....

14 Januar            Hotfix
Die Wartungsarbeiten dienen dazu, die Stabilität und Performance, insbesondere auf Bezug der Kampagne im vierten Abschnitt, zu verbessern………

12 Febuar           Hotfix
Neben weiteren Verbesserungen an der Server-Stabilität werden die folgenden Änderungen durchgeführt…………

24. Febuar          Hotfix
Neben weiteren Verbesserungen an der Server-Stabilität ........


P.S.

Dieses geht nur bis Patch 1.2


----------



## Adalfried (27. April 2009)

Aber ihr Problem ist teilweise an sich auch nicht der Server. Die sind streckenweise sogar richtig gut gewesen. Es ist einfach das Spiel selbst. Es sieht für die Verhältnisse schlecht aus. Man muss sich die Grafik mal ansehen und die Vorausetzung betrachten, die man dafür dann auch brauch und am Ende hat man 0 Optionen um da was zu verbessern. Das bissel ist oft eher nur so ... naja Spaß. Schatten muss doch voll da sein und ich muss in der Lage sein ihn auch abzuschalten. Aber der einzig ware Schatten ist auf meinem Char und der sieht gut aus, aber der Rest hat keinen Schatten. 
Dann kommen oft effekte hinzu, man kann kaum an ihrer Leistung drehen, sondern mehr daran bei wem man sie sieht.
Das Problem ist oft der Rechner. Hab schon gelesen, dass es auch bissel Pokern bei WAR ist. Meine neue Grafikkarte, die ich nach Crash der alten bekommen hatte ;p, scheint WAR etwas schlechter zu verarbeiten, als die alte.
Dann scheinen sie auch Probleme bissel mit RAM zu haben, wer das nicht glaubt muss mal nach bissel "Lagen, seinen Rechner neustarten und wird sehen das WAR wieder etwas besser läuft.

Das sind aber Probleme die nicht sein müssen. Gerade in Sachen Grafik kann man doch heute deutlich mehr machen und vor 3 Jahren, wo sie anfingen den Code und alles zu "Entwickeln" oder einen anderen zu wählen. Far Cry wird ja gern genommen oder sowas wie Halflife Source etc. Dies sind doch Pakette und da muss man doch etwas nehmen oder selber machen, was eine Spielerzahl von über 500 Leuten verkraftet. Die Datenleitung und Serverleistungen packen das doch locker, da liegt doch nicht das Problem. Ein Server heute auszulassten, von etwas wie einem Computerspiel. Die werden diese Dinge net mal richtig warm. Die Server sind nicht das Problem. 

Ich sehe eher das Prob in der Grafik und dem SPiel selbst. Ich hab kaum Ahnung von sowas, aber man sieht auch als Fremdling dem Ding sowas an. Man muss nur AoC Grafikeinstellungen und Optionen, mit den von WAR vergleichen und dann auch die Optik die man daraus gewinnt oder verliert. Bei WAR sieht selbst alles auf Max, nicht gerade toll aus. WOW Grafik ist alt und Comichaft, was man ihr ansieht, aber die Schatten die sie eingebaut haben lässt doch diese alte Grafik sehr gut aussehen und hat nochmal Optik heraus geholt. Wer die Leistung hat, kann das genießen. Doch wer es nicht hat, will doch diese auch ausschalten. Aber bei WAR? Hat man sowas sehr wenig. Beim Wasser kann man effekt zu und abschlaten, die ja auch so Leistungsfressend sind, weil man oft am Wasser kämpft?
Auch bei den RAM bekommt man das gut mit, da man eben nach Neustart sieht dass es besser läuft und das kann eigentlich nicht sein. 

Server packen ein paar Spieler locker. Diese Rechner sind für Datendurchsatz gebaut wurden und haben auch CPUs druff die damit 0 Probs haben, die haben einen völlig anderen Aufbau. Diese Dinger sind nicht die Ursache. Es ist eben das Spiel, was schlecht programmiert wurde. Ja klar hat WOW So angefangen und war auch nicht super. Aber wenn man heute auf den Markt will, kann man nicht alles Versprechen ... "Massenschlachten" und dann die Spielerzahl im Endgame begrenzen, da scheint doch was nicht auf zu gehen. Aber Mythic hat dennoch ein auf dicke Hose gemacht. Die haben sogar Tipps an Funcom gegeben, die sie selbst mal lieber wahr genommen hätten.


----------



## Rungor (27. April 2009)

so...habs jetzt extra nochmal auf meinem laptop getestet (WAR schnell rüber kopiert)
2x2,2GhZ
2GB(!)
Geforce 8600M (!)GS(!)
Vista 32 Bit

natürlich auch hier unnötige dienste deaktiviert usw.

...bin einfach mal nach düsterlande geflogen und hab mich dort mit 6-7 destros gemetzelt... das ganze mit "hoher Qualität" 
...überraschender weise (ja ich bin wirklich selbst überrascht) lief es mit ~35FPS!

also bitte, bevor jetzt noch einer schreibt "bei ihm rennts nicht"...folgende angaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1) wann wurde der PC das letzte mal neu aufgesetzt
2) wann wurde er das letzte mal defragmentiert
3) Wie voll ist C und installiert ihr auch programme darauf...?
4) Daten des PC's
5) Internetverbindung(Modem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

P.S.: und meine 8600M GS ist wirklich müll...also wer mit der selben große schlachten spielen will ist selber schuld....

edit: freund von mir spielt auch mit nem 2x2,0GHz, 2GB, Vista 32 bit, 8400M GS bei nem altdorfraid mit 15-20FPS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


       bis eben hab ich noch geglaubt das es bei manchen mit high end rechnern am spiel liegt... doch so langsam glaub ich ihr wollt das spiel einfach nur schlecht reden....

achja ich war auch einer der immer nur meinte es liegt am spiel... inzw. geht es aber.. wie ich das hinbekommen hab lest ihr weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (27. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich sehe eher das Prob in der Grafik und dem SPiel selbst. Ich hab kaum Ahnung von sowas, aber man sieht auch als Fremdling dem Ding sowas an. Man muss nur AoC Grafikeinstellungen und Optionen, mit den von WAR vergleichen und dann auch die Optik die man daraus gewinnt oder verliert. Bei WAR sieht selbst alles auf Max, nicht gerade toll aus.



/sign

Das Gesamtergebnis sieht nach mühevoller manueller einstellung nich wesentlich besser aus als WoW. Für den Aufwand lohnt sich es nich meine ich. Dann hätte man gleich 1:1 die Grafik von WoW nehmen können, denn der Grafikstil hebt sich von WoW eben auch nich besonders ab. Vergleicht nur mal den Stil der Grafiken von WoW, HdRO und AoC. Jedes hat für sich einen erkennbaren eigenen Grafikstil. Bei WAR isses aber fast WoW ähnlich Comicgrafik, die im Endeffekt aber mehr Leistung frisst, nur damit auf den Rüstungsteilen der Spielfiguren ein paar mehr Details erkennbar sind? Wahnsinn...


Was ich persönlich von der Technik her wegen den Zonenlags bei Festungsraids nich kapiere is:

Jetzt hat man doch WAR schon nach dem Baukastenstrickmuster aufgebaut. Unterteilung in 4 T Gebiete pro Rasse mit meist je 2 Quadratzonen mit Instanzportal als Verbindung zu den nächsten 2 Zonen. Dann kam irgendwann diese Maßnahme von wegen Spielerbegrenzung in der T5 Festungszone, was die Zone ja dann quasi zu einer Art Pseudo Instanz macht, allerdings nich ganz. Die Zone is in soweit nich eigenständig als das alle anderen Spieler immer die Lagprobleme dieses Ballungspunktes mitbekommen... Ich verstehs nich. Gerade mit diesem Zonenquadrat Baukastenstrickmuster muss es doch da machbar sein, diese Festungszonen eigenständig zu machen. Man... dann sind es halt nur größere Szenarien wie z.b. dieses 1000 Winter in WoW na und? Durch die bescheuerte Regelung der Spielerbegrenzung im T5 isses das doch sowieso schon indirekt! 

Nich zu vergessen hierbei is, das diese Regelung mal eingeführt wurde um die Lags abzuschaffen, was auch erst klappte und was kam dann? Die viel zu radikale Serverzusammenlegung auf gleich nur 5 Server, statt vielleicht erstmal vorsichtig auf 8 oder 10 Server. Die sind doch komplett unfähig bei Mythic! Schaffen sich Problem durch Einschrenkungen vom Hals für die die Spieler widerwillig auf die Zähne beißen, nur um sich dan erst recht fast absichtlich den absoluten Lagsupergau zu schaffen! Da weiß man nich, ob man lachen oder heulen soll.

Bei allem mangelnden Technikhintergrundwissen wat mir fehlt in Sachen MMO Aufbau:

Das hat einfach zu laufen! Ende! Da gibt's überhaupt keine Debatte warum und wieso? Dich hat als zahlender Kunde verdammt nochmal niemand in die Pflicht zu nehmen, dir würde das Wissen fehlen warum diese und jene Fehler entstehen. Was macht den der Kunde wenn ihm die Anforderung an seine Person nich passt hm? Er schmeisst das Spiel in die Ecke und geht zur Konkurenz, wo solche Dinge eben laufen und lacht sich eins! Und gerade bei WAR sind es deswegen solche dummen Fehler, weil sie absolut vorhersehbar und vermeidbar gewesen sind im Falle der radikalen Serverzusammenlegung z.b.

Dennoch lese ich solche Technikhintergrundwissensthreads wie von ExInferis in jedem Fall gerne, aber nich weil es die Bugs in WAR von mir wegen dem Hintergrundwissen erfordern würden, sondern weil ich von Haus aus ein Interesse daran habe. Und so muss es letztenendes auch richtig sein. Alls andere grenzt nur an Bettelei, das die Kundschaft die Beine nich in die Hand nimmt und weg flitzt, wenn auch gar nich beabsichtigt. WAR stellt für mich zu WoW und HdRO eine gute Actionalternative dar, die erstmal geschlagen werden will, da bleib ich dabei. Auf den Aion Hype gebe ich z.b. gar nix mehr! Ich will's erstmal sehen! Was ich so lesen musste bisher, lässt jedenfalls schon erste Zweifel aufkommen.

Das darf den Programmieren bei EA allgemein aber nich jedesmal nen Freibrief geben mit Patches und Co total schlampig und fahrlässig umzugehen! Ich rede ganz bewusst nich von Mythic und gleich von EA, weil man sieht ja auch wie grauenhaft bergab es technisch ging, mit einer ehemals erfolgreichen Rennspielserie namens Need for Speed. Das was da heute noch an NfS Titeln kommt is nur noch Müll! Die technischen Fehler sind für mich nach wie vor ein allgemeines Problem bei allem wo EA drauf steht. Ganz große Ausnahme bleibt da einzig das Horror-Thriller Spiel Dead Space. Das war von A-Z perfekt! Vielleicht sollte man die Jungs und Mädels von dem Entwicklerteam mal an WAR ranlassen!

Die WAR Universum Kenner reden doch immer von dem geilen düsteren Feeling in WAR oder? Nich auszudenken welch beklemmende Atmospähre die Dead Space Macher vielleicht in WAR geschaffen hätten. *träum* Ok der Traum hat einen Haken! -,- Für eine Altersfreigabe ab 12 hätte es dann wohl gehießen: Never Ever!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Das sind aber Probleme die nicht sein müssen. Gerade in Sachen Grafik kann man doch heute deutlich mehr machen und vor 3 Jahren, wo sie anfingen den Code und alles zu "Entwickeln" oder einen anderen zu wählen. Far Cry wird ja gern genommen oder sowas wie Halflife Source etc. Dies sind doch Pakette und da muss man doch etwas nehmen oder selber machen, was eine Spielerzahl von über 500 Leuten verkraftet. Die Datenleitung und Serverleistungen packen das doch locker, da liegt doch nicht das Problem. Ein Server heute auszulassten, von etwas wie einem Computerspiel. Die werden diese Dinge net mal richtig warm. Die Server sind nicht das Problem.
> 
> 
> Server packen ein paar Spieler locker. Diese Rechner sind für Datendurchsatz gebaut wurden und haben auch CPUs druff die damit 0 Probs haben, die haben einen völlig anderen Aufbau. Diese Dinger sind nicht die Ursache. Es ist eben das Spiel, was schlecht programmiert wurde. Ja klar hat WOW So angefangen und war auch nicht super. Aber wenn man heute auf den Markt will, kann man nicht alles Versprechen ... "Massenschlachten" und dann die Spielerzahl im Endgame begrenzen, da scheint doch was nicht auf zu gehen. Aber Mythic hat dennoch ein auf dicke Hose gemacht. Die haben sogar Tipps an Funcom gegeben, die sie selbst mal lieber wahr genommen hätten.




Na na na...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du glaubst nicht wie schnell man einen Server für eine persistente Welt wie in einem MMO auslastet und an seine Grenzen treibt. Vergleich das nicht mit einem Server für ein normales Multiplayer-Spiel wie Amercas Army, CSS oder etwas in der Art. Die Server eines MMOs müssen noch viel mehr leisten als nur die Charakterdaten zur Verfügung stellen.
Und ein Spielserver für ein MMO besteht nicht nur aus einem Rechner. Dieser "Server" ist ansich schon ein Verbund mehrerer Rechner weil ein einzelner das nicht bewerkstelligen kann. Was ihr als "Server-Auswahl" seht Erengrad, Averland und wie sie auch alle heißen ist nichts anderes als eine Instanz der Spielwelt die auf einem Rechnerverbund (Cluster) läuft und nicht ein einzelner Rechner.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Bei allem mangelnden Technikhintergrundwissen wat mir fehlt in Sachen MMO Aufbau:
> 
> Das hat einfach zu laufen! Ende! Da gibt's überhaupt keine Debatte warum und wieso? Dich hat als zahlender Kunde verdammt nochmal niemand in die Pflicht zu nehmen, dir würde das Wissen fehlen warum diese und jene Fehler entstehen. Was macht den der Kunde wenn ihm die Anforderung an seine Person nich passt hm? Er schmeisst das Spiel in die Ecke und geht zur Konkurenz, wo solche Dinge eben laufen und lacht sich eins! Und gerade bei WAR sind es deswegen solche dummen Fehler, weil sie absolut vorhersehbar und vermeidbar gewesen sind im Falle der radikalen Serverzusammenlegung z.b.




Kannst Du Auto fahren ohne zu wissen, dass man einen Zündschlüssel braucht und den Motor starten muss? Du willst Auto fahren, weißt nicht wie und weil es Dir der Verkäufer nicht beibringt holst Du Dir ein Bobbycar?
Soll kein Flame sein, nur bedarf es einfach eines Grundwissens um eben auch sowas wie ein Spiel zu spielen und wenn das nicht da ist, braucht man auch nicht fluchen. Und der Verweis auf andere Spiele....
Bei wievielen läuft den WAR sauber, stabil und flüssig, aber AoC spinnt total rum? Gibt es auf alle Fälle genauso. Oder wo Crysis einen Affentanz macht....
Die Kunst ist es einfach seinen PC so zu beherrschen oder zumindest so damit umgehen zu können, dass man die rudimentären Probleme selbst beheben oder ausschließen kann. Lese ich irgendwo, dass es bei anderen Leuten stabil läuft, dann muss ich mir doch überlegen warum es bei mir nicht so läuft wie bei dem anderen. Weil wenigstens genauso müsste es laufen wenn ich ein adäquates System habe. Also liegt es ja wohl nicht am Spiel sondern am lokalen System.
Ich streite nicht ab, dass WAR Fehler hat, sonst bräuchte Mythic ja nicht patchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da arbeiten die Jungs schon dran und ich finde sie machen ihren Job gut. Und auch wenn ich nicht bei Mythic arbeite breche ich gerne jederzeit eine Lanze für deren Arbeit.


----------



## Snowhawk (28. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Das Gesamtergebnis sieht nach mühevoller manueller einstellung nich wesentlich besser aus als WoW



Wie gesagt, wenn alles auf max. hast und so funktioniert wie es funktionieren sollte, ist WOW kein Vergleich mehr dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar siehts net so gut wie AOC aus, aber AOC tummeln sich auch nicht soviele Leute gleichzeitig und wenn da mal mehr Leute zusammenkommen... naja...

Zu den LAGs... Mythic hat mal angedeutet, dass die Kollisionsabfrage auch einen beträchtlichen Beitrag zu den LAGs macht. Wenn sie die Kollisionsabfrage abschalten würde, würden die Server noch besser laufen. Nur will Mythic das jedoch vermeiden. So doof es klingt... aber für 500 Leute die Kollisionsabfrage auszurechnen braucht ziemlich viel Ressourcen bei den Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum AOC Vergleich: Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie AOC läuft, wenn sich 300 Spieler zeitgleich treffen. Bei AOC hast du ja neben den Zonen noch verschiedene IDs, damit genau das verhindert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mythic selbst kann schlecht zu dieser Lösung greiffen wegen dem Zonenlocksystem.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn alles auf max. hast und so funktioniert wie es funktionieren sollte, ist WOW kein Vergleich mehr dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, das Zitat von Dir ist falsch. Das habe nicht ich gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war Ronma...
Kollisionsabfrage ist kein einfaches Ding, besonders wenn sie noch sehr genau arbeiten soll. Umso genauer sie sein soll, umso mehr Ressourcen braucht sie. Man kann sie auch sehr schnell machen, selbst für 500 und mehr Leute, nur ist sie dann sehr ungenau.


----------



## Satus (28. April 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Zum AOC Vergleich: Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie AOC läuft, wenn sich 300 Spieler zeitgleich treffen. Bei AOC hast du ja neben den Zonen noch verschiedene IDs, damit genau das verhindert wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sicherlich lief AoC nicht wesentlich besser. Das blöde ist nur WAR hat teilweise bei den Szenarios teilweise kleinere Probleme (high Details), incl. ausreichender Grafik und schwachen Animationen. Dazu noch dieses AE gespamme -.-

Naja, ich unterschreibe mal den sehr guten Beitrag des TEs. Ich ärgere mich nicht weiter - mal sehen wie das Spiel in einem halben Jahr ausschaut. So eine Pause kann manchmal hilfreich sein.


----------



## epiphone2 (28. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Kannst Du Auto fahren ohne zu wissen, dass man einen Zündschlüssel braucht und den Motor starten muss? Du willst Auto fahren, weißt nicht wie und weil es Dir der Verkäufer nicht beibringt holst Du Dir ein Bobbycar?
> Soll kein Flame sein, nur bedarf es einfach eines Grundwissens um eben auch sowas wie ein Spiel zu spielen und wenn das nicht da ist, braucht man auch nicht fluchen. Und der Verweis auf andere Spiele....
> Bei wievielen läuft den WAR sauber, stabil und flüssig, aber AoC spinnt total rum? Gibt es auf alle Fälle genauso. Oder wo Crysis einen Affentanz macht....
> Die Kunst ist es einfach seinen PC so zu beherrschen oder zumindest so damit umgehen zu können, dass man die rudimentären Probleme selbst beheben oder ausschließen kann. Lese ich irgendwo, dass es bei anderen Leuten stabil läuft, dann muss ich mir doch überlegen warum es bei mir nicht so läuft wie bei dem anderen. Weil wenigstens genauso müsste es laufen wenn ich ein adäquates System habe. Also liegt es ja wohl nicht am Spiel sondern am lokalen System.
> ...



Das Problem ist das man kein KFZ-Mechaniker sein muss um Auto fahren zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Laut deiner Darstellung sollte man aber vielleicht besser MMO Entwickler, IT-Fachmann oder nen Doktortitel in Elektrotechnik haben damit WAR bei einem eventuell flüssig läuft. 

Wieviel % können nen Stadtraid (Endcontent) sauber und ohne Lags spielen? Wohl die wenigsten ..... so und wenn ein Auto konstruiert wird das nur von einen Bruchteil von Menschen zu beherrschen ist zb. professionelle Rennfahrer dann ist das schlichtweg am Markt vorbeientwickelt und es ist absolut verständlich das die Leute stinkesauer sind die dieses Auto erworben haben. Genauso wie die Leute die WAR gekauft haben und sich tierisch ärgern das dieses Produkt so grottenschlecht läuft. Es kann nicht sein das der Kunde schauen muss das etwas läuft , habe ca 30 Games auf meinem Pc und bei keinen ein Problem... außer WAR. Warum laufen die anderen 30 einwandfrei ??? und das 31te (WAR) nicht ??? ist Quer durch die Bank sind andere MMOs, Strategiespiele, Sportspiele, Adventures , Shooter. Viele davon kann man im Internet spielen und alle laufen ohne Probleme, da gibs nichts zu meckern... außer WAR. 

Was ist jetzt deiner Meinung nach die Ursache ? Meinste ich kann mit meinem Pc nicht umgehen ODER KANN DAS SEIN das es an WAR liegt und  es einfach nur nicht richtig funktioniert wie es soll ? Hatte noch nie so Probleme mit nem Spiel und wage auch zu behaupten das ich in Zukunft auch nicht mehr auf ähnliche Probleme stoßen werde. (einfach Finger weg von Mythic Produkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bestes Beispiel für gelungenes Programmieren ist für mich zb Fallout 3, ich habe keinen Patch dafür runterladen müssen weil ich die kompletten 94 Stunden Spielzeit keinen bug hatte. Ok das kann Zufall sein , ok ich gebe zu das ist die Ausnahme, aber ich behaupte mal es geht auch anders als bei WAR.

Ps: Was braucht man bitte für ein Grundwissen um ein Spiel zu spielen ? Doppelclick auf den Launcher ??? alle anderen Games klappen doch... und installieren ist ja wohl keine Kunst, denke mal das 99% der Spieler sich absolut in der Lage sehen ein Spiel zu installieren und es auch zu Spielen. Aber 1% können vll den Client umschreiben; Pakete ändern oder tief in den eingeweiden ihres Pcs änderungen vornehmen das WAR vll halbwegs läuft.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man kein KFZ-Mechaniker sein muss um Auto fahren zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss kein KFZ-Mechaniker sein, nur muss man schon Auto fahren können. Und jedes Auto fährt sich ein wenig anders. Also kein MMO-Entwickler, IT-Fachmann oder Doktortitel, nur Basiswissen sollte doch vorhanden sein. Und wenn man sich grad ein Urteil über Netzwerkcode leisten können will, sollte man auch wissen wir Netzwerkcode funktioniert oder wenn man sagt die Server sind mieß das auch beurteilen können.

Und Ursache für Dein Problem? 30 Spiele zu viel auf dem System? (Nur ein Scherz!) Ich kenne Dein System ja nicht, weiß nicht wie was konfiguriert ist, welche Hardware mit welchen Treibern Du benutzt, wie Deine Anbindung ans Internet aussieht, wie Deine WAR-Einstellungen sind und so weiter. Ich kann da nur allgemein sprechen.
Leider hat nicht jeder von uns die Möglichkeit einer Multimonitor-Lösung aber schau mal in den Taskmanager wie die Auslastung in welchen Prozessen ist, während WAR läuft. Läuft Dein Speicher voll oder wo hast Du den virtuellen Speicher angelegt im Vergleich zum Betriebssystem und zu WAR.


----------



## epiphone2 (28. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Man muss kein KFZ-Mechaniker sein, nur muss man schon Auto fahren können. Und jedes Auto fährt sich ein wenig anders. Also kein MMO-Entwickler, IT-Fachmann oder Doktortitel, nur Basiswissen sollte doch vorhanden sein. Und wenn man sich grad ein Urteil über Netzwerkcode leisten können will, sollte man auch wissen wir Netzwerkcode funktioniert oder wenn man sagt die Server sind mieß das auch beurteilen können.
> 
> Und Ursache für Dein Problem? 30 Spiele zu viel auf dem System? (Nur ein Scherz!) Ich kenne Dein System ja nicht, weiß nicht wie was konfiguriert ist, welche Hardware mit welchen Treibern Du benutzt, wie Deine Anbindung ans Internet aussieht, wie Deine WAR-Einstellungen sind und so weiter. Ich kann da nur allgemein sprechen.
> Leider hat nicht jeder von uns die Möglichkeit einer Multimonitor-Lösung aber schau mal in den Taskmanager wie die Auslastung in welchen Prozessen ist, während WAR läuft. Läuft Dein Speicher voll oder wo hast Du den virtuellen Speicher angelegt im Vergleich zum Betriebssystem und zu WAR.



Ja ne is klar wenn ich WAR spielen möchte dann sollte ich tunlichst alle anderen Spiele runterschmeißen??? Ne nochbesser ich kauf mir einfach nen komplett neuen High End Rechner und nutze den AUßSCHLIEßLICH für WAR. Meinste dann läuft es flüssig ? das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin, einfach nen PC für WAR kaufen...Am besten schick ich den dann zu Mythic und die richten den optimal für WAR ein, der Durchschnittsuser scheint ja viel zu dumm dafür zu sein.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar wenn ich WAR spielen möchte dann sollte ich tunlichst alle anderen Spiele runterschmeißen??? Ne nochbesser ich kauf mir einfach nen komplett neuen High End Rechner und nutze den AUßSCHLIEßLICH für WAR. Meinste dann läuft es flüssig ? das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin einfach nen PC für WAR kaufen...



Siehst Du.... manchmal braucht man nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß!
Hmm... bin ich so trocken, dass man die Ironie noch nicht mal versteht wenn ich es schon ausdrücklich dahinter ausweise?


----------



## Tschubai (28. April 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Zu den LAGs... Mythic hat mal angedeutet, dass die Kollisionsabfrage auch einen beträchtlichen Beitrag zu den LAGs macht. Wenn sie die Kollisionsabfrage abschalten würde, würden die Server noch besser laufen. Nur will Mythic das jedoch vermeiden. So doof es klingt... aber für 500 Leute die Kollisionsabfrage auszurechnen braucht ziemlich viel Ressourcen bei den Servern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




BITTE, BITTE, BITTE, schaltet die kollisionsabfrage aus! das ist m.m.n. der größte schrott!!!! sie funktioniert gegen den gegner (tanks werden meistens vom gegner einfach überlaufen) fast nie und nur störend bei den eigenen leuten! wie oft bin ich gestorben, weil ich wegen geringer hp flüchten wollte und durch die EIGENEN leute blockiert wurde(und das waren keine tanks!)? wie oft bleibt man im eingang der burg stecken, weil dort jemand einfach stehen bleibt? also mythic - schaltet dieses nicht richtig funktionierende feature ab und es gibt auch keine lags mehr!


----------



## heretik (28. April 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> wie oft bin ich gestorben, weil ich wegen geringer hp flüchten wollte und durch die EIGENEN leute blockiert wurde(und das waren keine tanks!)? wie oft bleibt man im eingang der burg stecken, weil dort jemand einfach stehen bleibt? also mythic - schaltet dieses nicht richtig funktionierende feature ab und es gibt auch keine lags mehr!



Das sind beides Sachen, die man durch einfaches Nachdenken seitens der jeweiligen Spieler beheben hätte können. Solang die Kollisionsabfrage ein Feature ist, das dumme Positionierung bestraft, möchte ich sie nicht missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2009)

Mich stört die Kollisionsabfrage auch ziemlich. Sie frisst viel Ressourcen auf den Servern.
Und dafür das sie manchmal ziemlich spinnt zuviel finde ich...


----------



## Norjena (28. April 2009)

Ein Spiel hat schlichtweg zu laufen, Punkt. 

Da gibts nix zu diskutieren, es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob 4% der Spieler mit ihrem Top getunten"sauberen" und gefplegten PC War flüssig spielen können. Ist zwat toll für die paar Leute, aber die rstlichen 96% laggen weiter vor sich hin.

Ich kann zwar Kämpfe mit 2-maximal 4 Wbs relativ flüssig spielen(Antimantionen/Effekt auf niedrigster Stufe AA aus, Schatten usw alles aus), aber bei 5 oder noch mehr (also eben T4) wirds bei mir sicherlich fast unspielbar, mein PC ist zwar gut 2 Jahre alt, entspricht aber mindestens dem jetzigen Durchschnitts PC auf dem ein MMO (welches von MASSEN an Dauerkunden!) lebt laufen sollte. 

Wow bietet seid den neusten Patches eigentlich bessere Grafik die bei mir mit maximalen Einstellungen (trotz zahlreicher Addons, die ich für WAR nicht habe) flüssig läuft. Auch wenns mal über 80 Leute auf dem Bildschirm sind laggt/ruckelt nix.
Nur mal als Beispiel.

Ich bin mit WAR immernoch relativ zufrieden, und werds auch weiter spielen, aber sehr, sehr viele Leute sind dies nicht, und ein MMO das wegen schlechter Programierung "scheiter" wäre wirklich..naja. Mythic kann dann dicht machen, die werden nie mehr ein Spiel gut verkaufen wenn WAR scheitert.

Zur Kollisionsabfrage...die war einer der Gründe weshalb ich mit war ANgefangen habe....ohne die wären Tanks im PvP noch um einiges nutzloser als jetzt (sind nur zum schützen imo, ihr CC ist egal weil eh dauerhaft der extrem gelöste DR dank irgendwelchem AoE Mist auf allen Gegner ist)


----------



## MacJunkie79 (28. April 2009)

es heißt "Monotonie"


----------



## Snowhawk (28. April 2009)

Viele wollen Porsche fahren, aber nur wenige können sich einen leisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu WOW: Nimmt mich wunder wieviele wegen dem Ultra-Modus sich nach dem PAtch beschweren, dass es ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wäre mal sicher ein schöner vergleich... WAR-Max. vs Ultramode WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZU WOW und 80 Chars und nicht ruckeln zeig ich dir folgendes Bild, bei dem dir hoffentlich was auffällt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessant bei WAR ist die hohe Speicheranforderung, die sogar Crysis Warhead in den Schatten stellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Charkter sind nun mal ein Hauptproblem bei MMOs mit Performance... und vor WOW war es eigentlich normal, dass MMORPGs massiv höhere Anforderungen haben als normale Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eieiei war DAOC ein geruckle anfangs mit normalem Gamerechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar bescheissen dann einige MMORPGs (EQ2, AOC, etc.) dann einfach mit toll aufgelösten und superschönen Charaktern, aber mehreren Instanzen einer Zone. Wäre WAR wie AOC, gäbe es bei 2 ORder und 2 Destrokts gleich ne neue Zone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (In welchem Praag seids? Ich bin Praag 19 und du? 38? Was komm rüber! Mist voll!) Oder man machts einfach Potthässlich. Andere Games ersetzen individuelle Spieler einfach mit einer Standartgrafik wo man nichts spezielles und nur das wichtigste sieht etc. etc.

 Bei MMOs ist das Gebiet wirklich weniger das Problem um gut dargestellt zu werden... sondern die Avatare die dort Leben und deren MASSE. Mythic könnte 1zu1 das Gebiet übernehmen und hässliche WOW Gestalten reinkopieren... dann würd das flutschen wie Öl auf praktisch jedem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (28. April 2009)

Klar fällt uns allen was auf, bestreitet keiner. Aber flüssig spielen ist einfach mehr wert als jedes einzelne Glied eines Kettenpanzers ausmachen zu können.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Klar bescheissen dann einige MMORPGs (EQ2, AOC, etc.) dann einfach mit toll aufgelösten und superschönen Charaktern, aber mehreren Instanzen einer Zone. Wäre WAR wie AOC, gäbe es bei 2 ORder und 2 Destrokts gleich ne neue Zone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WAR macht es da elegant und portet bei zuvielen Teilnehmern einfach welche aus der RvR-Zone raus: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...3998311#3998311
Traurig ist, dass er es noch open RvR nennt.
Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass es erstmal auf den Testserver geht.

Ich erinnere mich an den Thread zur Spielerlimitierung zurück, indem ich als der böseste Flamer hingestellt wurde, weil ich in Zukunft keine Besserung sehe, und das ja nun kein open RvR mehr ist. Wie sie mir in den Schädel hämmerten, dass es ja nur eine Übergangslösung sei. Jetzt wollen sie es ausweiten. Lag ich ja doch nicht so falsch.


----------



## heretik (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an den Thread zur Spielerlimitierung zurück, indem ich als der böseste Flamer hingestellt wurde, weil ich in Zukunft keine Besserung sehe, und das ja nun kein open RvR mehr ist. Wie sie mir in den Schädel hämmerten, dass es ja nur eine Übergangslösung sei. Jetzt wollen sie es ausweiten. Lag ich ja doch nicht so falsch.



Ne kaputte Uhr geht auch zweimal am Tag richtig. Einfach mal hundert negative Prophezeiungen zum Thema WAR aufstellen, dann wird schonmal was in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ne kaputte Uhr geht auch zweimal am Tag richtig. Einfach mal hundert negative Prophezeiungen zum Thema WAR aufstellen, dann wird schonmal was in Erfüllung gehen.


Zeig mir eine, die nicht in Erfüllung ging bisher. Dir passt es nur nicht, dass ich recht behalten habe. Und nun ignoriere ich dich wieder, da diskutieren mit dir eh nicht möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (28. April 2009)

Naja, ich bin aufjeden fall auf den Technik-Threat von ExInferis mal gespannt. Vielleicht läufts ja dann besser.


----------



## heretik (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Zeig mir eine, die nicht in Erfüllung ging bisher. Dir passt es nur nicht, dass ich recht behalten habe. Und nun ignoriere ich dich wieder, da diskutieren mit dir eh nicht möglich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag sein dass großspurige Ankündigungen der künftigen Ignorierung in WoW unglaublich beeindruckend sind ("nimm dies, Schuft! IGNORE!!!") und deshalb schon Teil deines Wesens geworden sind ("schaut her, ich bin eine Diva!"), aber dann sollte man sich auch mal dran halten.


----------



## deccpqcc (28. April 2009)

immerhin haben sie ja jetzt eingeführt das npc der falschen fraktion in den keeps spawnen.
mit denen kann man ohne jeden lag kämpfen, es geht also vorwärts.
ausser natürlich wenn das keep angegriffen wird.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. April 2009)

Den Bug gibts doch schon seid Release, man kann also nicht sagen das daran irgendetwas neu wäre.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> WAR macht es da elegant und portet bei zuvielen Teilnehmern einfach welche aus der RvR-Zone raus: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...3998311#3998311
> Traurig ist, dass er es noch open RvR nennt.
> Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass es erstmal auf den Testserver geht.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich an den Thread zur Spielerlimitierung zurück, indem ich als der böseste Flamer hingestellt wurde, weil ich in Zukunft keine Besserung sehe, und das ja nun kein open RvR mehr ist. Wie sie mir in den Schädel hämmerten, dass es ja nur eine Übergangslösung sei. Jetzt wollen sie es ausweiten. Lag ich ja doch nicht so falsch.




Sowas gabs schon mal bei Asherons Call und nannte sich "portal storming". Also das wäre ein definitiver Rückschritt oder eher ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin aufjeden fall auf den Technik-Threat von ExInferis mal gespannt. Vielleicht läufts ja dann besser.



Habe noch kein OK einen Thread mit 12 Platzhaltern zu machen für die Kapitel.... Tret mal einer Zam wach, dass er auf meine PN antwortet.

Aber hier schon mal die detailliert Übersicht:
Inhaltsverzeichnis

1.	Netzwerktechnologie / -topologie für Spiele®
1.1	Was ist ein Netzwerk
1.2	Wie funktioniert Netzwerkkommunikation
1.3	Peer-to-Peer Netzwerke
1.4	Client-Server Netzwerke
1.5	Router und Firewalls

2.	Netzwerktheorie
2.1	Protokolle
2.2	Adressen und Ports
2.3	Verbindungsaufbau und Kommunikation

3.	Client-Server
3.1	Aufbau einer Client-Server-Verbindung
3.2	Vor- und Nachteile
3.3	Stolpersteine

4.	Das Serversystem
4.1	Struktur eines Gameservers für MMOs
4.2	Ausstattung und Aufbau
4.3	Unterschiedliche Arten von Gameservern

5.	Der Clientrechner
5.1	Technische Komponenten
5.2	Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Komponenten
5.3	Grundkenntnisse der Installation
5.4	Abschließende Konfiguration

6.	MMO-Theorie
6.1	Was ist ein MMO?
6.2	Warum ein MMO?
6.3	Probleme und Schwierigkeiten der MMO-Entwicklung
6.4	Entwicklung einer persistenten Welt
6.5	Der Geist in der Maschine

7.	Was zur Hölle macht mein Client?
7.1	Netzwerkkommunikation
7.2	Benutzereingaben
7.3	Die Grafikengine
7.4	Sound und was es sonst noch gibt

8.	Server, das unbekannte Wesen
8.1	Netzwerkkommunikation
8.2	Verarbeitung der Benutzereingaben
8.3	Die persistente Welt
8.4	Instanzierung
8.5	Die KI
8.6	Datenbanken

9.	Was passiert mit meinen Daten?
9.1	Der Client und die Pakete
9.2	Pakete ohne Porto
9.3	Wo ist nun mein Paket?
9.4	Das Datenpaket als Einschreiben
9.5	Der Server und die Pakete
9.6	Verarbeitung der Datenpakete
9.7	Aktion und Reaktion
9.8	Zurück zum Sender

10.	Lags, Datenstau und die Geister die ich rief
10.1	Was ist ein Lag?
10.2	Wie kann ich Lags verhindern oder minimieren
10.3	Datenstau auf der Autobahn
10.4	Geister?

11.	Mögliche Problemlösungen kurz notiert
11.1	Grafik
11.2	Netzwerk
11.3	Sound
11.4	System

12.	Für WAR 
12.1	Funktionsweise einer Kollisionsabfrage


----------



## deccpqcc (28. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Den Bug gibts doch schon seid Release, man kann also nicht sagen das daran irgendetwas neu wäre.


auf carroburg (das ist da wo du spielst) ist es neu.
neu weil es bisher nicht aufgetreten war, zumindest nicht in der zeit die ich bis RR 53 dort verbracht habe.


----------



## Norjena (28. April 2009)

Wenn sich einer der Lead Desinger "EA_Mytihc" nennt, ist EA also wirklich auch teil des Entwicklerteams? 

Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich WAR wohl nie angefangen, EA ist die unfähigste Spielefirma die ich kenne, außer immer schlechter werdenen Fortzsetzungen von Fortsetzungen bekommen die nix hin.

Das mit dem rausporten liest sich für mich wirklich wie" wir bekommen das ganze nicht in den griff, scheiß drauf keine Lust fürn paar Spieler alles umzuschreiben wir machens und einfach und gehen einen im Biergarten heben und lachen uns über euch kaputt weil ihr immernoch spielt..."

Ist jetzt etwas übertrieben klar, aber es ist einfach ein gewaltiger Schritt weg vom Orvr in Richtung...instanziertes PvP.


----------



## redsnapper (28. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Habe noch kein OK einen Thread mit 12 Platzhaltern zu machen für die Kapitel.... Tret mal einer Zam wach, dass er auf meine PN antwortet.
> 
> Aber hier schon mal die detailliert Übersicht:
> Inhaltsverzeichnis
> ...




Wow, das sieht ja schonmal sehr spannend aus, ich denke da freuen sich jetzt schon ne menge Leute drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal endlich was anderes als das ständige semi-proffesionelle Server-mimimi (und nein, auch meiner Meinung nach laufen die Server nicht gut).
Ergo gut das zufällig jemand da ist der a) es im Bereich P2P Netzwerk, speziell MMOs drauf hat und b) so freundlich ist uns sei Wissen kompakt (naja^^) zu vermitteln statt uns mit einem "l2p noob ololol" aufs Informatikstudium zu verweisen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. April 2009)

> Aber hier schon mal die detailliert Übersicht:
> Inhaltsverzeichnis ...



Du findest also wirklich, dass jeder der ein MMO spielt auch gefälligst diese mehrseitige Technikbeschreibung, bestehend aus satten 12 Kapiteln und Unterkapiteln, lesen, verstehen und anwenden sollte um sein MMO vernünftig spielen zu dürfen? Es ist schön, wenn du dir diese Mühe gern machst, aber bis auf Kapitel 11 hat es wohl kaum Potential den Usern zu helfen.

Auch wenn du das wiederholt abstreitest, so ist es doch unrealistisch, dass jeder der ein Spiel spielen möchte diese Sachen wissen sollte. Auch dein Vergleich mit dem Bedienen eines Autos hinkt komplett, wenn du das auf deine Vorstellung von Technikwissen ummünzt. Sogar für den Führerschein muss man keine technischen Aspekte des Fahrzeugs beherrschen, sondern das Fahrzeug lediglich bedienen können. Vom Fahrzeug erwartet man, dass es funktioniert. Für die Führerscheinprüfung muss man nichtmal einen Reifen wechseln können...

Wenn du schon vergleichst, dann ist Autofahren = Sein Männchen in WAR spielen, nur darf man das ohne Prüfung, weil wenn man "schlecht" dabei ist nichts weiter passiert. Doch der Rest ist auf jeden Fall nur mit "am Auto herumschrauben, weil es nicht so läuft wie es sollte (was mit der Bedienung nichts zu tun hat)" zu vergleichen und das kann man von keinem Endbenutzer bei keinem Produkt verlangen.

PS: Und bevor nun wieder die Agressionsspirale ihre Eigendynamik entwickelt. Ich finde es lobenswert, dass du den Leuten helfen willst. Doch sollte schon klargestellt werden, dass niemand auf diese Hilfe angewiesen sein sollte und die Leute weiterhin erwarten dürfen, dass ein Spiel auch funktioniert wenn sie es a) kaufen und b) schaffen es zu installieren. Ist dies nicht der Fall, so hat man Anspruch auf Support des Entwicklers und ist in keinem Fall ein "Depp der sich gefälligst in das Thema einlesen soll um sich selbst zu helfen".

Wenn jemand krank ist sagt man auch net zu ihm: "Idiot - hättest Medizin studiert".


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du findest also wirklich, dass jeder der ein MMO spielt auch gefälligst diese mehrseitige Technikbeschreibung, bestehend aus satten 12 Kapiteln und Unterkapiteln, lesen, verstehen und anwenden sollte um sein MMO vernünftig spielen zu dürfen? Es ist schön, wenn du dir diese Mühe gern machst, aber bis auf Kapitel 11 hat es wohl kaum Potential den Usern zu helfen.
> 
> Auch wenn du das wiederholt abstreitest, so ist es doch unrealistisch, dass jeder der ein Spiel spielen möchte diese Sachen wissen sollte. Auch dein Vergleich mit dem Bedienen eines Autos hinkt komplett, wenn du das auf deine Vorstellung von Technikwissen ummünzt. Sogar für den Führerschein muss man keine technischen Aspekte des Fahrzeugs beherrschen, sondern das Fahrzeug lediglich bedienen können. Vom Fahrzeug erwartet man, dass es funktioniert. Für die Führerscheinprüfung muss man nichtmal einen Reifen wechseln können...
> 
> ...



Nö, muss nicht jeder wissen, aber Vollständigkeit hilft und wenn ich damit nur EINEN Whiner hier im Forum tot bekomme, dann hat sich der Aufwand schon gelohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung, dass Hintergrundwissen enorm hilft zu verstehen warum etwas ist wie es ist. Viele mögen sich damit zufrieden geben zu wissen DASS etwas funktioniert oder dass etwas nicht funktioniert. Ich aber nicht.
Selbst aufs Studium bezogen wird meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Hintergrundwissen vermittelt, weil es geht nicht um das WISSEN sondern um das VERSTEHEN! Und nur wenn man versteht kann man meiner Meinung nach zu recht kritisieren, weil sonst die Basis der Kritik fehlt. Besonders im technischen Bereich.


----------



## OldboyX (28. April 2009)

> Und nur wenn man versteht kann man meiner Meinung nach zu recht kritisieren, weil sonst die Basis der Kritik fehlt. Besonders im technischen Bereich.



Das ist sehr gefährlich und elitär gesprochen. Demnach dürfte ich eine kaputte Waschmaschine erst dann beim Hersteller reklamieren, wenn ich weiß was kaputt ist?

Ich hoffe mal, dass du mit Kritik meinst die Leute mögen es sich sparen dem Servicemann zu erklären wo ihrer Meinung nach der Fehler liegt und wie man ihn beheben sollte. 
Da kann ich teilweise zustimmen, nur geht es hier darum, dass man einfach das Vertrauen verliert, wenn der Servicemann Woche für Woche vertröstet und verspricht, aber am Ende die Waschmaschine immer noch kaputt ist. Irgendwann reißt dann diese Geduld, und das Vertrauen in die Fähigkeiten des Servicemanns nimmt ab, je länger das Problem andauert. Letztlich wird es zur Tatsache, dass der Mann das Problem einfach nicht beheben kann, weil er nicht weiß wie. Auch ist es nicht hilfreich, wenn dann andere Leute mit Tipps kommen wie
-es liegt an deinem Haus
-es liegt an deiner Elektroinstallation 
-usw.
obwohl doch alle anderen Geräte im Haus einwandfrei funktionieren. Spätestens dann halte auch ich mich für mindestens genauso klug wie dieser Servicemann und insofern auch kritikberechtigt. Es wäre schlimm, wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gefährlich und elitär gesprochen. Demnach dürfte ich eine kaputte Waschmaschine erst dann beim Hersteller reklamieren, wenn ich weiß was kaputt ist?
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass du mit Kritik meinst die Leute mögen es sich sparen dem Servicemann zu erklären wo ihrer Meinung nach der Fehler liegt und wie man ihn beheben sollte.
> Da kann ich teilweise zustimmen, nur geht es hier darum, dass man einfach das Vertrauen verliert, wenn der Servicemann Woche für Woche vertröstet und verspricht, aber am Ende die Waschmaschine immer noch kaputt ist. Irgendwann reißt dann diese Geduld, und das Vertrauen in die Fähigkeiten des Servicemanns nimmt ab, je länger das Problem andauert. Letztlich wird es zur Tatsache, dass der Mann das Problem einfach nicht beheben kann, weil er nicht weiß wie. Auch ist es nicht hilfreich, wenn dann andere Leute mit Tipps kommen wie
> ...



Reklamieren != kritisieren.
Ich rede hier von den Leuten die als Beispiel sagen, dass der Netcode "sch...." ist, aber noch nichtmal annähernd wissen was der macht, nur weil sie mal ein paar Schlagworte aufgeschnappt haben. Da kann man genauso gut einen Duden auswendig lernen und mit Wörtern um sich werfen ohne deren Bedeutung zu kennen.
Ich kann die Leute hier im Forum ja zum Teil verstehen, dass sie genervt sind, weil das Spiel, auf das sie ja Lust hatten, nicht so läuft wie erhofft oder erwünscht. Klar ist es dann einfach zu sagen, das Spiel ist Mist. Aber genau für die Leute, die Lust aufs Spiel haben und wo es eben Probleme macht will ich ja die Hilfestellung geben und etwas Hintergrundwissen als Anreiz vermitteln mehr zu erfahren. Eben Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.
Wie heißt es so schön? "Schenk dem hungernden einen Fisch und er hat einen Tag zu essen. Zeig ihm wie man angelt und er wird nie wieder hungern."
Nennen wir es einfach eine Spieler zu Spieler-Hilfe im Hinterkopf mit dem Eigennutz, dass mehr Spieler das Spiel spielen und so das Gesamterlebnis für alle besser wird.

Oder vielleicht bin ich einfach eben wegen dem Hintergrundwissen sehr geduldig oder bin Neocron-gestählt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korhil (28. April 2009)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem nach einer langen war frustpause den account wider für einen monat aktiviert und meinen 36 er schamanen ausgegraben.
Tjo ich dacht mir mal, guckst dir n szenario an.
Tjo es lief in etwa so.

Ich stand ( wie man als heiler auch sollte) hinten und bin mitgerannt mit den anderen.
Dann, lag lag lag, *plopp* ordnung da, lag lag lag, ich fang an zu heilen, ruckel lag lag lag, tot.
Das letzte wass ich sah waren 3 slayer die durch unsere reihen üflügten.

Da hab ich das ding gleich wider zugemacht.
Ich hab kein problem damit wenn mich einer owned weil er besser ist.
Ich hab auch kein problem damit wenn einer mehr zeit  als ich hat und durch besseres equip gewinnt.
Ich hab aber ein problem damit wenn die anderen gewinnen weil ich aufgrund der lag und ruckelorgie nicht mal einen heal durchbringen kann nur um dann von den teammates geflamed zu werden warum ich nicht heile.

Achja nur so am rande: Crysis max details läuft flüssig.
Phenom 2 oc auf 3400ghz / core
Zotac Geforce 280gtx
4gig mushkin ram 
und da komm mir jetzt nicht einer mit von wegen schlechter hardware undso.
Ich werd garantiert nicht die grafik runterstellen. Da wechsel ich vorher zu DAOC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich fands aber gut das sie die server zusammengelegt haben weil da wo ich vorher war (bolgasgrad) war total tote hose, Kaum Szenarios und die PQ hat man immer solo gemacht. 
Uhrsprünglich haben sie die server ja gesplittet eben genau wegen der performance, ich frage mich ob die das schon wider vergessen haben?

Naja ich warte mal wider ein paar monate und schaus mir dann nochmals an weil eigentlich mag ich ja Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

Hmmm... auf die indirekte Frage warum es bei anderen ja problemlos läuft nur bei "euch" nicht, konnte mir noch keiner eine Antwort geben.


----------



## Pente (28. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Habe noch kein OK einen Thread mit 12 Platzhaltern zu machen für die Kapitel.... Tret mal einer Zam wach, dass er auf meine PN antwortet.


Ich kümmer mich mal drum. Grundlegend sollte eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen sofern du wirklich alle Punkte ausführst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich kümmer mich mal drum. Grundlegend sollte eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen sofern du wirklich alle Punkte ausführst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*in mein Word guck*.... sind schon gut gefüllt.


1 und 12 würden sofort mit online gehen.
Rest würde dann successive folgen.


----------



## epiphone2 (28. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Hmmm... auf die indirekte Frage warum es bei anderen ja problemlos läuft nur bei "euch" nicht, konnte mir noch keiner eine Antwort geben.



Warum gewinnen manche im Lotto und andere die jahrelang Lotto spielen nicht? Mmmmh keine Antwort drauf ? Fakt ist das es beim größten Teil der Spieler lagt und bei wenigen Auserlesenen flüssig zu laufen scheint. Woher sollen wir wissen was die anders machen, woher sollen wir wissen was für ein System, was für Treiber was für eine I-Netverbindung die haben (sind deine Worte). Warum kann jemand wie du der sich anscheinend mit der Materie auskennt nicht sofort sagen wodran es liegt ? Warum verlangst du dann von Leuten die weniger Ahnung haben das sie dir mal erklären sollen wodran es liegt das es bei andern läuft und bei ihnen nicht ?

Du hast dir selbst die Antworten schon einge Zeilen darüber gegeben : Das es zu viele unbekannte Parameter und Umgebungsvariablen gibt die keiner wissen kann.

Also bitte lass so Fangfragen in Zukunft die helfen wirklich niemandem, es ist schön das du dir mit dem Technikthread solche Mühe gibst und im Grunde willst du den Menschen ja auch nur helfen. Ich bewundere deine Ausdauer und die Zeit die du für deinen sehr detallierten Technik Thread investierst.

Nur wenn der dann in der Stärke veröffentlicht werden sollte, kannst du dir dann ungefähr vorstellen was das für eine Ohrfeige für Mythic bedeuten würde? Du hast gesagt du arbeitest nicht für Mythic / GOA also ergo bekommst du auch kein Geld für deine Mühen. Dann fragt sich doch der Kunde warum versucht mir ein Mensch der nicht dafür bezahlt wird, mehr zu helfen als die Firma die das Produkt entwickelt hat. Was machen die Leute die Geld dafür bekommen damit das Spiel läuft und was macht ein Außenstehender.Vergleich bitte mal den Offiziellen Technikthread mit dem Umfang deines Technikthreads.

Warum hast du seit deiner Zeit bei Buffed mehr Posts als der Community Manager (Herr Sterntaler), warum werden im offizellen WAR Forum ähnliche Threads nicht annähernd so detalliert beantwortet wir hier (bezug auf deinen Technikthread).

Hätte nicht mal ein Event ausfallen können und stattdessen hätte sich ein Fachkundiger Mitarbeiter von Mythic/ GOA die Mühe machen können die du dir machst ? Nämlich den Leuten eklären warum es so schlecht läuft wodran es liegen könnte, wodran se grade Arbeiten , vll mal fragen was die Kunden so wünschen und wo es noch Verbesserungwürdig ist / Probleme bestehen.

Das du so einen Thread ausarbeitest und dir eine riesen Mühe damit machst find ich Klasse, denke es hätten auch viele Klasse gefunden wenn der von Seiten Mythik /GOA gekommen wäre und ich glaube es wären längst nicht soviel dann auf dieses Thema so gereizt zu sprechen.


----------



## redsnapper (28. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Warum gewinnen manche im Lotto und andere die jahrelang Lotto spielen nicht? Mmmmh keine Antwort drauf ?




Also, hier nur um dich zu ärgern:

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Lotto 6 Richtige und Superzahl zu haben beträgt 1 / 139,8 Mio. oder als Dezimalzahl 0,0000000007%.
Also gewinnt wenn von 10 leuten in der BRD ca 9 (/Edit) zweimal hintereinander (Edit)Lotto spielen im Durchschnitt eine (!) Person. Die restlichen 139799999 Personen gucken in die Röhre. Mal angenommen du spielst 50 Jahre lang einmal pro Woche Lotto. Schon erhöt sich deine Chance einmal davon 6 Richtige mit Superzahl zu haben auf gigantische 0,000001825%! Yeah!
Wenn jetzt einer nach nur 20 Jahren bereits gewinnt liegt das im Rahmen, schließlich wurden in der Zeit Millionen von Lotto-Scheinen abgegeben. Der Stochastik ist egal ob du jetzt gewinnst oder verlierst, nur insgesamt bleibt die Anzahl der Gewinne im Maß (ansonsten würden Lotto-Unternehmen auch Verlust fahren!). Würdest du jetzt allerdings zum Beispiel 10000000000000 Jahre Lotto spielen würde sich deine Gewinn/Verlust Statistik wieder der 1 / 139,8 Mio. nähern.

Sry, Mathe-LK, sowas kann ich ned im Raum stehen lassen. Nicht übel nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: habs immer nur einmal gerechnet, kann sein das Fehler im x10 bis x100 Bereich mit drin sind, würde aber trotzdem nicht viel ändern


----------



## epiphone2 (28. April 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Also, hier nur um dich zu ärgern:
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Lotto 6 Richtige und Superzahl zu haben beträgt 1 / 139,8 Mio. oder als Dezimalzahl 0,0000000007%.
> Also gewinnt wenn von 10 leuten in der BRD ca 9 (/Edit) zweimal hintereinander (Edit)Lotto spielen im Durchschnitt eine (!) Person. Die restlichen 139799999 Personen gucken in die Röhre. Mal angenommen du spielst 50 Jahre lang einmal pro Woche Lotto. Schon erhöt sich deine Chance einmal davon 6 Richtige mit Superzahl zu haben auf gigantische 0,000001825%! Yeah!
> ...



also das ist mal ne geile Antwort hab ja mit allem gerechnet aber nicht damit : ) Ok jetzt muss ich mir nurnoch 139,8 Mio Lottoscheine kaufen und aufpassen das ich alle Kombinationen habe und nichts doppelt. Lottogewinn ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Problem mit der Superzahl lass ich jetzt mal außen vor gehen wir von aus das die passt.


----------



## Norjena (28. April 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> also das ist mal ne geile Antwort hab ja mit allem gerechnet aber nicht damit : ) Ok jetzt muss ich mir nurnoch 139,8 Mio Lottoscheine kaufen und aufpassen das ich alle Kombinationen habe und nichts doppelt. Lottogewinn ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wobei du damit keinen Gewinn machen würdest, selbst wenn ein Schein nur 10Cent kosten würde wären alle Scheine zusammen teuer wie der "durchschnittliche" Gewinn...


----------



## OldboyX (29. April 2009)

> Das du so einen Thread ausarbeitest und dir eine riesen Mühe damit machst find ich Klasse, denke es hätten auch viele Klasse gefunden wenn der von Seiten Mythik /GOA gekommen wäre und ich glaube es wären längst nicht soviel dann auf dieses Thema so gereizt zu sprechen.



Das ist leider bei mir auch der Punkt, wo ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben habe. Den Technik Thread in allen Ehren, aber wenn der Hersteller des Spiels selbst nicht sagen kann, wieso sein Produkt so schlecht läuft (es sei denn er ist zu faul - was noch schlimmer wäre) so glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass es plötzlich mit deiner Hilfe laufen wird. Oder besser gesagt, ich werde mein Abo wohl net reaktivieren in der Hoffnung, dass mit deinen Tweaks alles besser ist, nachdem ich von Release weg monatelang selbst getweakt und rumgetan habe, so wie support etc. in Anspruch genommen habe.

Insgesamt sind hier die Leute wohl nichtmal sauer. Ich selbst finde es einfach nur schade. Selbst wenn mit ein paar Handgriffen bei einigen die Situation verbessert werden könnte, so ist das nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Das Spiel muss ordentlich gepatcht werden um langfristig Spaß zu machen und die Spieler zu halten, auch über die Trial-kaschierte Zeit hinaus.


----------



## Ronma (29. April 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Viele wollen Porsche fahren, aber nur wenige können sich einen leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt schon. Im direkten Vergleich sieht WAR doch deutlich besser aus. Das fällt im ersten Moment halt nich so auf. Echt erst wenn man so die Vergleiche nebenher legt, oder ich konnte mich halt schon gar nich mehr richtig an WoW erinnern.^^ Hm? Wenn halt nur nich die Umgebung so trist und öde wäre teilweise. Die Charaktermodelle sind auf jeden Fall besser, so im direkten Bildvergleich.


Ma wat anderes:

Habt ihr die WAR News mit Mythic's Lösungsvorschlag wegen den Performance schon gesehen? OMG... wo soll dat enden. Darf man irgendwann, wenn das auch wieder nich viel hilft, gar nich mehr das T4 betreten oder wat? Echt ätzend!


Meine Meinung:

RP Server Huss endlich löschen, 2 neue (alte) normale Server wieder dazu, transferieren, ende! Dann is Ruhe mit dem Problem! Ich hätte gerne Helmgart wieder...


PS:

vote for Feuerzauberer Nerf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (29. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist leider bei mir auch der Punkt, wo ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben habe. Den Technik Thread in allen Ehren, aber wenn der Hersteller des Spiels selbst nicht sagen kann, wieso sein Produkt so schlecht läuft (es sei denn er ist zu faul - was noch schlimmer wäre) so glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass es plötzlich mit deiner Hilfe laufen wird. Oder besser gesagt, ich werde mein Abo wohl net reaktivieren in der Hoffnung, dass mit deinen Tweaks alles besser ist, nachdem ich von Release weg monatelang selbst getweakt und rumgetan habe, so wie support etc. in Anspruch genommen habe.
> 
> Insgesamt sind hier die Leute wohl nichtmal sauer. Ich selbst finde es einfach nur schade. Selbst wenn mit ein paar Handgriffen bei einigen die Situation verbessert werden könnte, so ist das nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Das Spiel muss ordentlich gepatcht werden um langfristig Spaß zu machen und die Spieler zu halten, auch über die Trial-kaschierte Zeit hinaus.




Ich will gar nicht die Lösung für alle Probleme liefern und kann es auch gar nicht. Weil ich die Server ja auch nicht ändern kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAR hat definitiv ein paar technische Probleme die nicht am Clientsystem liegen sondern definitiv am Produkt. Aber der Thread soll helfen die Probleme die ihr beim spielen habt zu minimieren.
Ich sehe es nicht als Schlag ins Gesicht für Mythic und GOA (Habt ihr nen Job für mich? Muss nur besser bezahlt sein als meiner und in Hamburg sein.) wenn ich einen Technikthread eröffne. Ich sehe es als normales Community-Verhalten an.
Man spielt zusammen, man hat das gleiche Hobby, man teilt Interessen also kann man sich verflixt noch mal auch gegenseitig in Ausführlichkeit helfen. Wenn ich nur für mich spielen wollte, dann würde ich kein MMO spielen. Also da ich mit anderen zusammen spielen will, mache ich auch was dafür dass ich eben mit anderen zusammen spielen KANN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Thread eröffne ich übrigens heute gegen späten Nachmittag. Das OK von ZAM ist da.


----------



## HEILDICH (22. Mai 2009)

wie schaut es mittlerweile mit den laags bzw mit der serverperformance im t4 aus ????  würde gerne meinen runi wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein hab einen highend pc
haben sie das schon gelöst oder ist es noch immer eine laag party ???
BITTE EINE KURZE ANTWORT WIE JA ODER NEIN , BZW NUR WENN 10-15 KTS AUFEINDER TREFFEN UND ES ENG WIRD ODER IN AD ODER UV BEIM DEFFEN .
hab vor ca 1-1 1/2 monaten aufgehört zu spielen deshalb diese warscheinlich zum 1000sten mal gestellte frage
danke für ernst gemeinte antworten


----------



## Norjena (22. Mai 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> wie schaut es mittlerweile mit den laags bzw mit der serverperformance im t4 aus ????  würde gerne meinen runi wieder spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich persöhnlich finde das sich die Laggs gebessert haben, es gibt noch welche, aber die meisten davon scheinen eher "Ruckler" zu sein und sind auf meinen PC zurrückzuführen. Einige bestätigen das, andere wiederum nicht, am besten wäre wohl ein 1Monatsbo zum reinschauen, aber du wartest den kommenden großen Patch ab, dort wird in der Richtung sicher auch wieder was getan.


----------



## Teal (22. Mai 2009)

T4 spielt sich in der Tat weitgehend flüssig. Wie es bei den Endzonen/Städte-Belagerungen aktuell aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. War da in letzter Zeit nicht dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die meisten Probleme mit Rucklern sind aber auf die eigene Hardware zurückzuführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafires (22. Mai 2009)

> In Zeiten wo RAM und CPUs immer billiger und stärker werden, verstehe ich nicht warum die Leute bei der Technik nicht fähig sind, den Server ausreichend upzugraden. So viel kann das nicht kosten. Das können mir die nicht weißmachen.



Des hat nichts mit den Servern zu tun sondern damit, dass der Netzcode einen Fehler hat.

Alle die Halo 2 gespielt haben wissen was Lags sind..

Und wieso muss man immer wieder dieses Thema aufmachen? Jeder weiss das es Lagt und wenn man sich drüber aufregt weil man dadurch Stirbt, Hängen bleibt oder vom Server gekickt werden, will nur Aufmerksamkeit und will das Spiel schlecht machen weil es Probleme gibt.

Und an alle die WoW vor 1-2 Jahren angefangen haben und meinen damit drohen zu können das Sie wieder hin wechseln:
WoW hatte anfangs auch Lags und arge Probleme und jetz? 11Mio spieler..

Fazit: Wartet einfach und habt geduld und Ihr werdet sehen dass die Leute von Mythic/Goa das hinbekommen.

mfg
Zafi


----------



## Teal (22. Mai 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Des hat nichts mit den Servern zu tun sondern damit, dass der Netzcode einen Fehler hat.
> 
> [...]


Oh oh, wenn Dich da ExInferis nicht gleich rügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Probleme im Code - ja. Probleme im Netzcode? Eher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe hier.

Zu WoW sag ich nur: Schaut Euch mal das Video hier an. Das war übel damals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (22. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Zu WoW sag ich nur: Schaut Euch mal das Video hier an. Das war übel damals.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das sind aber auch nur vergleiche die kaum relevant sind,selbstverstaendlich hat "WoW" damals bei solchen aktionen wie in dem vid "mal gelaggt" (wobei selbst da in dem vid keine "standbilder" sind sondern hoechstens mal kurz das bild stockt)

"ich musste frueher mit dem bus (vor ca 2-3 jahren) in die arbeit/schule fahren,heute besitze ich ein auto und fuehrerschein soll ich nun mein autostehn lassen weil frueher ich den bus nehmen musste?"

zumal WAR schon seit 3 jahren mit massenschlachten wirbt/geworben hat (immer noch)
und WoW sein PvP/RvR content inplementiert hat,in einen PVE content und solche ausmaße wie WAR´s probleme nicht hatte

edit:ps: wenn hier der vergleich WoW-WAR lags im pvp aufkommt dann doch bitte objektiv


----------



## softcake_orange (22. Mai 2009)

IMehler schrieb:


> Der Carroburg Server ist absolut unterdimensioniert. Gerade even schlacht in der Chaoswüste und in Caledor. In den beiden letzten Keeps je 100 Ordnungsspieler. Ist sowieso schon unspielbar weil ca 1-5 FPS, aber jetzt muss natürlich auch noch der Server schlappmachen und die Hälfte rauskicken und dann wieder den Login blockieren.
> 
> In Zeiten wo RAM und CPUs immer billiger und stärker werden, verstehe ich nicht warum die Leute bei der Technik nicht fähig sind, den Server ausreichend upzugraden. So viel kann das nicht kosten. Das können mir die nicht weißmachen.
> 
> Mein Account wird nicht verlängert. Solche Dilettanten am Werk. Nicht mal "Age of Conan" war so saumäßig bei der Performance. Ich such mir ein anderes Online Spiel.




http://www.swtor.com


----------



## Teal (22. Mai 2009)

Das war auch kein Vergleich. Das Video *ist* rein subjektiv zu betrachten. Es war eine Ausnahmesituation. Der Server ging da mehrmals down - weiter als bis zum 1. Tor von IF kam die Horde nicht. Wichtig ist hier aber: Der Netcode ist nicht das Problem, wie man an WoW sieht. Sonst müsste der ja auch total hinüber sein. Bei WAR gibt es Fehler im Code, jedoch liegen diese (imho) tiefer. Die Memory-Leaks und Co sind nicht umsonst des öfteren der Auslöser für den ein oder anderen CTD.

Jedoch muss ich sagen: Alleine die letzte Zeit brachte schon spürbare Verbesserungen. Auch mein Test von 1.3 in den Ländern der Toten war so weit ganz gut (wobei das weniger Relevant ist, da der Server einfach eine zu geringe Population hat). Ich hoffe darum, dass die Probleme mit dem neuen Contentpatch nochtmals deutlich besser werden.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (22. Mai 2009)

Im Normalsfall hatt eine Höhere Grafik wie im WAR WoW vergleich keine einwirkung auf das gelaaage im Spiel. Die Leistung hier muss der eigene Rechner bringen die WAR Server sind nur Plattformen wo das ganze gerüst drauf steht. 

Und es werden ja massig lösungforschlage gepostet wo probleme beheben könnten... Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich es mag einige freaks oder leute die sich mit der gleiche materie im Beruf beschäftigen in der WAR Comuniti aber man sollte dann auch wissen das die Leute von WAR auch nicht Dumm sind und es wird auchs icher seine Grüdne haben warum die Entwikler so vorgehen wie sie es immmom tuhen. Die sie uns natürlich nicht mitteilen.

in der Phase wo WAR jetzt ist war es bei WoW nicht anders es war genau so schlimm (trotz um weitem schlechterer grafik usw.) und die Com hat geschrien wie scheisse blabla usw. alles doch ist und das es noch NIEEEEE so schlimm in einem MMO gelegt hat O.O.

Klar ist es verständlich das man sich über sowas aufregt aber ich finde es immer erstaunlich wieviele besserwisser es immer gibt die anscheinend zu den Top programierern dieseer Welt gehören und das die Leute von WAR ja die totalen voll Honks sind und man es doch besser so und so machen.

Am besten ist es einfach abzuwarten in spätestens einem jahr wird WAR spielbar sein da binn ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher. Es war doch bis jetzt immer so ein MMO erscheint neu aufm Markt die Beta geht auf nach der Beta kommt das grosse gefruste nichts geht alles scheisse mimimiiii!!!¨Es war bei WoW so bei AoC und jetzt auch bei WAR und bei zu 95% jedem anderen MMO das einmal aufn markt gekommen ist.

Aber wer will schon abwarten wenn man Monatlich bezahlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sicher nicht deswegen ist mein WAR Account auch noch auf Eis gelegt.
die Medaille
Ich will damit sage ich finde den Post von TE sehr gut und binn auch zu 100% genau der gleiche Meinung. Aber man sollte trotz frust und ärger immernoch versuchen die andere Seite zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg H3ll


----------



## HEILDICH (22. Mai 2009)

also so wie ihr euch hier befetzt hat sich an der performance ja nicht wircklich was getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
finde ich schade da wow nicht wircklich eine alternative für mich ist (hab da schon einen 70 char deshalb der vergleich , will nicht wieder endlos lvln)
na ja muss ich halt warten was die zeit bringt 
danke für eure beiträge


----------



## Teal (22. Mai 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> also so wie ihr euch hier befetzt hat sich an der performance ja nicht wircklich was getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schnapp Dir eine Trialversion und schau selber auf den Servern. Kostet nichts und ist deutlich zuverlässiger, als das Geflame hier im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agedon (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Hellscream ( Ich nehme mal an das heisst so? ) 

Kann mir das mal jemand uebersetzen? So eine uebelste Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen....



Zum Topic.....

Bisher keine Beanstandungen was Lag anbelangt.

MfG,

Agedon


----------

